# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  كلام أبلغ من كل كلام، لعبدالرحمن بدوي، عن حقيقة جمال الدين ومُريده الشيخ محمد عبده

## خزانة الأدب

الدكتور عبدالرحمن بدوي أضاع عمره الطويل في نصرة فلاسفة اليونان وأوربا وملاحدة الإسلام، على حساب دين الإسلام. ولكن يُحمد له أنه يتصف بالصراحة والوضوح، وإذا رأى رأياً ألقاه غير مُجمجم ولا مُبالٍ براضٍ أو ساخط.

فلما كتب ترجمة المستشرق رينان، تطرق إلى الحوار الذي وقع بينه وبين جمال الدين الأفغاني (أو على الأصح: الأسد أبادي -- كذا قال بدوي)، وقرأ ما نشره جمال الدين باللغة الفرنسية، فاتضح له أن جمال الدين هو في حقيقة أمره أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوربا، مثل فولتير ورينان، منه إلى الإسلام!

ثم عقَّب قائلاً:
وهذه الآراء في غاية الجرأة، ولهذا أفزعت الشيخَ محمد عبده، وأصحابَ الشيخ جمال الدين في بيروت، فامتنعوا عن ترجمتها ونشرها، بعد أن كانوا قد بعثوا إلى باريس يطلبون إرسال نسخة من هذا المقال الذي نشر في جريدة الديبا بتاريخ يوم الجمعة 18 مايو 1883 ممهوراً بتوقيع "جمال الدين الأفغاني" ...
والمسؤول عن تصويره الزائف بصورة "المصلح الديني" هو الشيخ محمد عبده، وأصحاب مجلة المنار، ومن شايعهم من السطحيين في مصر والشام. ولا بد من تحطيم هذه الأسطورة الموغلة في الزيف، أسطورة "جمال الدين الأفغاني المصلح الديني الإسلامي" .
وشهد شاهدٌ من أهلها!

انظر (موسوعة المستشرقين، 318 - 319)

----------


## رضا رضا ب

اذكر لنا هذه الاراء

----------


## رضا رضا ب

واذكر لنا ما تنقمه على الافغاني من افكار واراء
ولو كان له عندك مزايا فاذكرها

----------


## أحمد إدريس الطعان

فولتير كان مضطرباً فهو أحياناً مؤمن وأحياناً ملحد ... ختم حياته بالإيمان بالله عز وجل والكفر بالمسيحية ... 
فهو لم يكن ملحداً بالمعنى الدقيق للكلمة ... وهو القائل : لو لم يكن الله موجوداً لتعين اختراعه . والقائل : يثير الرأي القائل بوجود إله بعض المشكلات الفلسفية ولكن الرأي القائل بعدم وجود إله يثير أموراً مستحيلة .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> واذكر لنا ما تنقمه على الافغاني من افكار واراء
> ولو كان له عندك مزايا فاذكرها


 نقلت لك كلاماً موثَّقاً بالمصدر والصفحة، وهو موجود على الشبكة، والللائق بك أن تقرأ وتُبدي رأيك!
فالكرة في ملعبك أيها الفاضل!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
ليعذرني الفاضل "خزانة الأدب" إذا ما قلت له: إنَّ كلام عبد الرحمن بدوي ليس موثَّقًا فيما نسبه إلى الأفغاني أو فهمه من كلامه. وذلك للاعتبارات التالية:
1_ مع إتقانه للغة الفرنسية، لم ينقل بدوي عن جريدة "le Journat des Débats"، بل نقل عمَّن نقل عنها؛ أي السيدة "غواشون" في ترجمتها لكتاب "الرد على الدهريين". وهذه ثغرة منهجية ما كان ينبغي له أن يقع فيها.
2_ يشير بدوي إلى ترجمة حسن أفندي عاصم لرد الأفغاني على رينان؛ لكن الراجح أنه لم يطّلع عليها، إذ لو اطلع عليها لاعتمد عليها في نقله عن جمال الدين.
3_ يقول بدوي: "وهذه الآراء في غاية الجرأة، ولهذا أفزعت الشيخَ محمد عبده، وأصحابَ الشيخ جمال الدين في بيروت، فامتنعوا عن ترجمتها ونشرها، بعد أن كانوا قد بعثوا إلى باريس يطلبون إرسال نسخة من هذا المقال". وقوله "امتنعوا عن ترجمتها" خطأ محض، لأن المقال إنَّما كتبه الأفغاني بالعربية، ثم تُرجِم إلى الفرنسية.
4_ قوله "أفزعت الشيخ محمد عبده... فامتنعوا عن..." كلام غير موثَّق. فمن أين أتاه هذا الخبر؟ وعلى أي مصدر استند؟
هذا فيما يتعلّق بالتوثيق؛ لا توثيق نسبة الكلام إلى عبد الرحمن بدوي، بل توثيق ما نسبه هو إلى محمد عبده وأصحاب الأفغاني...
أمَّا ما فهمه هو من المقال، فتلك مسألة أخرى، سأعود إليها بعد حين بإذن الله.

----------


## الواحدي

(...تابع)

أمَّا ما فهمه عبد الرحمن بدوي من مقال الأفغاني، فأقل ما يمكن أن يقال عنه إنه غريب من فيلسوف، محقق للكتب، يتقن عدة لغات، سبق له أن مارس الترجمة!
وهنا أودّ التنويه إلى أنه ينبغي التمييز بين إنصاف الناس والحكم عليهم. والإنصاف يقتضي تقرير المسائل التالية:
*1_* المقال لم يكتبه الأفغاني بالفرنسية، بل تمَّت ترجمته.
*2_* رجَّح بعض الباحثين أنّ جمال الدين الأفغاني لم يكتب المقال (بالمعنى الدقيق للكلمة)، بل أملى أفكاره ردًّا على رينان، والذي تولّى تحرير تلك الأفكار هو خليل غانم (توفي سنة 1903م)، أحد الناقمين على الخلافة العثمانية، وأنَّ هذا الأخير تصرَّف في رد الأفغاني وخلطه بأفكاره الخاصة. وكان غانم قوميَّ النزعة علماني الميول...
*3_* كان خليل غانم متقنًا للّغة الفرنسية. لكن، الترجمة مهما حاولت الوفاء، تظل خائنة...
*4_* ما نقله بدوي (بترجمته، على ما يبدو) من كلام الأفغاني يبدو مربكًا، ومردُّ الإرباك كله إلى استعمال كلمة "الإسلام". فأنت حين تقرأ –مثلا- قول الأفغاني: "الحقُّ أنّ الدين الإسلامي حاول خنق العلم ووقف تقدُّمه..."، لا تملك إلا أن تحكم على قائله بأنه يقرِّر معاداة الإسلام للعلم. لكن هذا النص المترجَم نفسه ترجمه غيره على النحو التالي: "أُقِرُّ أنَّ الإسلام حاول خنق العلم وعرقلة تطوُّره". وهنا لا بد من وقفة:
كلمة "إسلام" (Islam) تُستَعمل في اللغة الفرنسية ويُراد بها: الدين الإسلامي، كما يُراد بها الواقع التاريخي للمسلمين، سواء كان في مجال الاجتهاد أو الحكم السياسي، كما يُراد بها أيضا واقع المجتمع الإسلامي الغابر أو الحاضر. والأمر نفسه ينطبق على لفظة "المسيحية"... وقد انتقل هذا الاستعمال إلى بعض الباحثين العرب المعاصرين، مثل قولهم "الإسلام السياسي" أو "الإسلام التقدمي"...إلخ.
ولمزيد من التوضيح: عندما يقول أحدهم، مثلًا: "هذه هي المجازر التي ارتكبتها الماركسية"، فهو لا يقصد المذهب الماركسي، بل الواقع التاريخي لهذا المذهب.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

*5*_ تأمُّل النص الفرنسي والترجمات العربية، على السواء، يجعلنا نجزم أنَّ المترجم لم يستوعب بعض أفكار الأفغاني، بل لم يدرك دلالة بعض ألفاظه؛ لذا جاءت بعض الفقرات مضطربة، وبعضها يشي بخطأ المترجم في اختيار عباراته في مواضع أخرى من النص نفسه...
[COLOR="Red"]*6_[/*COLOR] يقول عبد الرحمن بدوي " والمسؤول عن تصويره الزائف بصورة "المصلح الديني" هو الشيخ محمد عبده، وأصحاب مجلة المنار، ومن شايعهم من السطحيين في مصر والشام"، ليس انتقاصا من الأفغاني فحسب، بل من الشيخ محمد عبده أيضًا ومن رشيد رضا. وملخص هذا الرأي تحامل قديم متجدد، فحواه أنَّ الأفغاني لبَّس على القوم وبهر محمد عبده، فجعله يزكِّيه مجّانًا ويتبعه غاتباعًا أعمى. وهذا فيه ما فيه من تجاهل لعلم محمد عبده وحدَّة ذكائه وسعة معارفه.
*7_* كلام بدوي بناه أساسًا على مفهومه هو للإصلاح الديني، وكأنَّه يميِّز بين الديني والسياسي. والمطَّلع على آثار الأفغاني يتبين له خلاف ذلك. بل إنّ رد الأفغاني نفسه على رينان (إذا قرأناه بالشكل السليم) يؤكِّد أنّ مفهومه للإصلاح يزاوج بين الاجتهاد الديني والنهضة السياسية.
*8_* غفل بدوي عن كون الأفغاني فلسفي المشرب، وهذه غفلة لا تُحمَد من متفلسف! والأفغاني في ردِّه على رينان إنَّما انطلق من مشربه الفلسفي الذي استقاه من التراث الإسلامي، القائل بازدواجية الطريق إلى الحق، والمقرِّر أنَّ الحكمة والشريع تؤديان –كلٌّ حسب منهجه- إلى الحقيقة. وهو –وفقا لهذا المنطلق- عندما يقرِّر أنّ الواقع التاريخي للإسلام "خنق العلم" إنما يقصد الفكر الفلسفي والفكر العقلاني. والمترجم الذي ساغ أفكاره ثم ترجمها (بعجمة مزدوجة!) أثبت مكان العقل والعقلانية لفظة "العلم". والأفغاني كان رهينًا لتكوينه الفلسفي القائم على الفلسفة الإسلامية؛ وهي عمومًا ترى العلوم لصيقة بها أو متطوِّرةً إلى جوارها، كما كان الشأن بالنسبة للفلسفة اليونانية.. ومن هنا كان حكمه على علاقة الواقع التاريخي للإسلام بالعلم... وفي استشهاده بمحاربة الخليفة الهادي للفلسفة والفلاسفة ما يؤكِّد ذلك.
*9_* خاتمة رد الأفغاني على رينان، رغم التشوهات الناتئة على ألفاظ من ترجمها إلى الفرنسية، تؤكِّد أنه إنَّما قرّر ما قرَّره ابن رشد مِن قبل...
*10_* لو تأمَّل عبد الرحمن بدوي قليلا في الكتاب الذي نقل عنه مقتطفات من مقال الأفغاني، لتبيَّن له أنَّ ما فهمه من كلام الأفغاني خاطئ. فهو ينقل عمَّا ألحقته المستشرقة "غواشون" بترجمتها لـ "الرد على الدهريين". و"الرد على الدهريين" إنما كُتِب أساسًا ردًّا على سيِّد أحمد خان، الذي كان ادَّعى أنّ العلم أهمّ من مبادئ الدين في نهضة الحضارات. وهذا ما حيّر بعض الباحثين، فاعتبره من "تناقضات الأفغاني". والأمر ليس كذلك؛ بل التناقض نشأ عن الخلط الواقع في نقل أفكاره، ثم في ترجمتها إلى الفرنسية.
وعليه، فإنَّ مقال الأفغاني جنت عليه الترجمة من جانب، كما جنى عليه سوء الفهم لمنطلقاته ومشاربه من جانب آخر. وكل اللغط الذي وقع فيه عبد الرحمن بدوي إنما أتاه من هذين الجانبين...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

كا ما سبق من كلام، إنَّما كان إنصافًا للرجل، وتوضيحًا للأوهام التي وقع فيها عبد الرحمن بدوي. وأعني بالإنصاف: توثيق نسبة النص إلى الأفغاني، ثم فهم النص على ما أراده هو. وإذا كان أسلوب الأفغاني صعبًا ومعقَّدًا بالعربية ذاتها، فما بالك إذا تُرجِم إلى الفرنسية، بقلم عربي! ثم ما بالك إذا كان هذا العربي المفرنس سياسيًا جاهلا بمصطلحات الفلاسفة ولغتهم! ثم ما بالك إذا كان هذا السياسي سياسيًا في ترجمته؛ استغل اسم الأفغاني وموافقته ليمرِّر أفكاره هو وأحلامه "النهضوية"! ثم ما بالك إذا كان هذا المترجم نصرانيا حاقدًا على الخلافة العثمانية!
وقد يقول قائل: "استنكر بعض المقيمين في فرنسا مقال الأفغاني إثر صدوره، فلماذا لم يصدر عنه تكذيب؟"
والجواب: أنَّه كانت تربطه بخليل غانم علاقة أقوى من المقال، وهي مرتبطة بمشروعه الإصلاحي. وكان قد بلغ خريف العمر، وهو في سباق مع الزمن لتحقيق ذلك المشروع.. فلم يكن الوقت متسعًا لتحرير التكذيبات والدخول في خصومة مع من اعتبرهم أصدقاء...
كذلك: لعلَّه قال في نفسه "رُبَّ رمية مِن غير رامٍ"، لأنَّ المقال -على الصورة التي حُرِّر بها- كان مطمئنًا للأنتلجنسيا الفرنسية، وكان الأفغاني يراهن سياسيًا على فرنسا...
هذا بالنسبة للإنصاف.
فكونه مخالفًا، لا يعني أنّ حكم مخالف آخر له حق. وقد يكون كلام المخالف عن مخالف آخر مخالفًا للصواب والإنصاف...
أمَّا عن الحكم عليه وعلى أفكاره، فرأيي أنَّ أفضل من انتقد "مدرسة الإصلاح" المصرية وحلّل جذورها ونبّه إلى انزلاقاتها هو الشيخ مصطفى صبري، في كتابه "موقف العقل والعلم والعالم مِن ربِّ العالمين وعباده المرسَلين". وقد قرأته منذ فترة طويلة، ومع ذلك لم تغب عن ذاكرتي هذه الكلمات التي دبَّجها في الحكم على محمد عبده وشيخه، وحفظتها عن ظهر قلب. يقول:
"أمَّا النهضة الإصلاحية المنسوبة إلى الشيخ محمد عبده، فملخّصها أنه زعزع الأزهر عن تمسُّكه بالدين؛ فقرَّب كثيرًا من الأزهريين إلى اللادينيين خطوات، ولم يقرِّب اللادينيين إلى الدين خطوة"!!
وفي كتابه هذا يتهم جمال الدين الأفغاني بأنه هو الذي أدخل الماسونية إلى الأزهر!
لكن ينبغي التنبيه إلى الحذر من الإدانات القاطعة والكُلِّيَّة في حق هؤلاء، إذ في تراثهم خير عميم.. واللبيب هو الذي يحتضن ما يفيد ويجانب ما يضر، ثم بعد ذلك يتكلم بلسان الإنصاف.
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل. 
_ ملاحظة: خليل غانم موظف نصراني في عهد الخلافة العثمانية، فرَّ إلى باريس "ليمارس المعارضة". وهو أحد الأعضاء المؤسسين لحزب "تركيا الفتاة"...

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لم أجد مَقْنَعًا في كلامك أيها الأخ الكريم، لأنك ترمي باللائمة على المترجم والمستشرقة الفرنسية وعبدالرحمن بدوي، وصعوبة لغة الأفغاني ومشربه الفلسفي، وتفسير كلامه بطريقة خاطئة ... إلخ.
وكل خطأ في الدنيا يمكن تخريجه على هذا المنهج!
والحقيقة أن الأفغاني مسؤول عن الكلام المنشور بتوقيعه، ولا أعتقد أن مثله يرسل المقال قبل مراجعة الترجمة والاطمئنان إلى صحتها. 
ولا يخفى أن مقالة مهمة كهذه، لرجل بهذا الوزن، لا يمكن أن تمرّ من غير أن يستشكلها مريدوه في البلاد العربية، فهل سبقك أحد منهم إلى اتهام المترجم؟ الظاهر من كلامك هو العكس! وهو أن بعض الناس قد استنكروا كلام الأفغاني ولم يستنكروا تحريف الترجمان له!
فهلاّ قلت مثلاً (لم يفزع الشيخ محمد عبده كما زعم بدوي، ولم يتستر على مضمون المقالة، بل نشره وأوضح حقيقته في حينه)؟!
على أنك لم تصرِّح بأنك وقفت على أصل كلام الأفغاني باللغة العربية، وعلى أصل الترجمة الفرنسية.
ثم إنك - حفظك الله - لم تفطن إلى التناقضات المنهجية في كلامك! فإذا كان المترجم الأول قد أساء الترجمة فليس لك أن تتهم القارئين للكلام بالغباء وسوء الفهم، كالمستشرقة وعبدالرحمن بدوي!

والغريب أن تقول:



> وقد يقول قائل: "استنكر بعض المقيمين في فرنسا مقال الأفغاني إثر صدوره، فلماذا لم يصدر عنه تكذيب؟"
> والجواب: أنَّه كانت تربطه بخليل غانم علاقة أقوى من المقال، وهي مرتبطة بمشروعه الإصلاحي. وكان قد بلغ خريف العمر، وهو في سباق مع الزمن لتحقيق ذلك المشروع.. فلم يكن الوقت متسعًا لتحرير التكذيبات والدخول في خصومة مع من اعتبرهم أصدقاء...
> كذلك: لعلَّه قال في نفسه "رُبَّ رمية مِن غير رامٍ"، لأنَّ المقال - على الصورة التي حُرِّر بها - كان مطمئنًا للأنتلجنسيا الفرنسية، وكان الأفغاني يراهن سياسيًا على فرنسا...


فكيف جعلت رضاه بالترجمة دليلاً على زيفها؟!
وكيف عرفت أن المترجم تعمد إساءة الترجمة للغرض الذي ذكرته؟ وأن الأفغاني قد استاء منها؟ وأنه لم يجد الوقت لإيضاح رأيه؟ وأنه اختار السكوت لتطمئن (الإنتلجنسيا الفرنسية)؟ 
وأنا أطرح هذه الأسئلة لأنك تقول (كيف عرف بدوي كذا)؟

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
الفاضل "خزانة الأدب": السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
قبل أن أتناول جملة المسائل التي تكرمت بتقريرها في تعقيبك، دعني أقرِّر هنا شيئا واحدًا:
لم "أتّهم" عبد الرحمن بدوي بالغباوة، بل حكمت عليه بأمور ثلاثة:
1_ غياب التوثيق في بعض ما أرسله من كلام.
2_ إعفاء نفسه من أي جهد لتفسير ملابسات صدور كلام بمثل هذه الخطورة عن مثل الأفغاني.
3_ تعمُّد إساءة فهم كلام جمال الدين الأفغاني، لحاجة في نفسه.
وهذه العناصر الثلاثة لم تتوفَّر عفوا أو سهوًا، بل هي ركائز طائفة من بعض المتأدِّبة والمتفكِّرة في مصر، اتخذت من مقال الأفغاني مطيَّة للترويج للعلمانية. وعلى رأس هؤلاء: مصطفى عبد الرازق، الذي ألقى محاضرة بمناسبة ذكرى تكريمية لرينان، وهي لا تختلف عمَّا قرّره المتأرِّخ المتفلسف عبد الرحمن بدوي؛ وقد ردَّت عليه المنار حينئذ بسلسلة من المقالات.. 
ثم دعني أضيف شيئًا آخر في رؤيتي لكلام بدوي، واسمح لي بأن أصف ذلك الكلام كلَّه بالفجاجة، والتساهل في النقد، والإسهال في اللفظ.
تأمَّل معي هذا الكلام في الموضع نفسه من الكتاب:
"وما يقوله رينان ها هنا عن الإسلام يتأيَّد بموقف المتشددين من أهل السنة والسلفية ودعاة العودة إلى "الإسلام الصحيح" في العصر الحاضر في مختلف بلاد المسلمين. فابن تيمية يقرر أنَّه لا علم سوى العلم الموروث عن النبي –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- وما عداه فليس علمًا وليس جديرًا باسم العلم"
ثم قل لي: هل هذا كلام باحث وناقد يوثق بأحكامه؟ أم هذيان جاهل اختلطت عليه الأقوال والأزمنة؟!
ثم تأمّل مقارنته لجمال الدين الأفغاني بفولتير. وهي لعمري من الأعاجيب! وهي تنمّ عن أنه لم يقرأ برويَّة "الرد على الدهريين"، أو فعل ذلك لكن تجاهل مضمونه، ليحافظ على "غرائبية" المقارنة بينه وبين الأفغاني! فهذا الأخير انتقد بشدة، في الكتاب نفسه، نهج فولتير ومآلات أفكاره...
أمَّا قوله: "لا بد من تحطيم هذه الأسطورة الموغلة في الزيف، أسطورة "جمال الدين الأفغاني المصلح الديني الإسلامي"، فهي لا تعدو كونها شطحة من شطحاته الوجودية، مع كل ما تحمله الوجودية من فراغ عدمي.. ولو شئنا الاستعارة من قاموسه، لقلنا: التاريخ مَدِين للعديد من الأساطير...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

أخي الفاضل:
بحكم بشريتنا، لا يخلو كلامنا من تناقض يعتريه. ولكنني لا أرى تناقضا في الذي حرَّرتُه آنفًا من كلام. ولعل تتالي الكلام وإعراضي عن تصنيفه إلى محاور هو الذي أوهَم بطروء التناقض عليه. ولمزيد من الإيضاح:
الرد على إطلاقات عبد الرحمن بدوي كان على ثلاث مستويات:
1_ توثيق كلام الأفعاني، والتأكُّد من نسبته إليه بحروفه ومعانيه.
2_ التسليم بصحة الوثيقة، ثم محاولة تفسيرها بشكل ينسجم مع هيكل المقال ومضامينه، ثم مع الآراء الفكرية السابقة واللاحقة للأفغاني.
3_ محاولة تفسير إعراض الأفغاني عن تكذيب ما جاء في المقال أو تصحيحه.
وهذا الذي كان ينبغي للمحقق الباحث الدكتور المفكر الفيلسوف عبد الرحمن بدوي أن يقوم به، قبل أن يخرج علينا بأعجوبته التي يكذِّبها تاريخ الأفغاني وفكره!
وقد تساءلتَ إن كنتُ اطَّلعتُ على الترجمة العربية لرد الأفغاني على رينان. وأطمئنك إلى أنني لم أشرع في مشاركتي الأولى في هذا الموضوع إلا ونص المقالات الثلاث تحت عيني.
ونص المقالات الثلاث يشي بأحد أمرين: إمَّا أنّ بدوي تساهل في أحكامه "لكثرة انشغالاته".. وإمَّا أنه تعمَّد التدليس لتقرير قناعة تنسجم مع توجهاته الفكرية..
يقول جمال الدين الأفغاني في ردِّه:
"ولم أطَّلع على هذه المحاضرة إلا من خلال ترجمة تقريبية لمعانيها، فلو كنت قادرا على قراءتها بالفرنسية لأحطت بأفكار هذا الفيلسوف بأفضل مما فعلت."
ويقول رينان في ردِّه على الأفغاني:
"لقد تعرَّفت على الشيخ جمال الدين منذ شهرين تقريبا، وتم ذلك بفضل معاوننا العزيز السيد غانم."
وهنا ملاحظتان:
1_ أكَّد الأفغاني على أنَّه لم يطَّلع على مقال رينان إلا من خلال "ترجمة تقريبية لمعانيها". وكان من شأن هذه الجملة أن تستوقف البحّاثة الناقد بدوي، وكان من واجبه العلمي أن يتساءل: هل يمكن نقل محاضرة فلسفية ألقيَت في السربون من خلال "ترجمة تقريبية لمعانيها"! وإذا أجابك أحدهم بالإيجاب، فاحكم عليه دون أدنى تردُّد أنه لا علاقة له بالفلسفة والفكر الفلسفي؛ لأنّ الفلسفة قائمة أساسًا على مناقشة المفاهيم وإبداعها، وهذا لا يتم إلا بألفاظ تحمل بدقة متناهية تلك المفاهيم، ومن هنا استغلق الفكر الفلسفي على الأذهان...
2_ أشار رينان إلى "السيد غانم". وكان يفترض أن يلفت هذا الغانم (المغتنم للفرص) انتباه فيلسوفنا المصنِّف للمقالات وأربابها، المتجرِّئ على تزييف حال حركات التاريخ وأصحابها.. لكنه تجاهله، وكأنَّ الأمر متعلِّق بنادل مقهى أو سائق تاكسي! وسواء كان ذلك منه تجاهل عارف أو تجاهل جاهل، فالنتيجة واحدة...
وعبد الرحمن بدوي، بحكم تجربته في الترجمة، كان ينبغي أن يتساءل عن المترجم، وملابسات الترجمة؛ هل كتب الأفغاني النص بالعربية؟ أم بالفرنسية؟ أم أملاه على مترجم؟...إلخ. لكنه لم يسلك هذا الدرب وتهرَّب من علامات الاستفهام، لأنها لا تنسجم مع ما تقرّر في ذهنه أو أراد تقريره في أذهان قرَّائه...

 (يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

وقبل أن أعود إلى ما نحن فيه من كلام، أسمح لنفسي بسرد هذه القصة التي عثرت عليها في مخطوط لا وجود له:
"وقد ثبت أنَّ سيبويه زار الهند في عام 168 هـ، والتقى بعالم من علمائهم كان يقول إنَّ العرب لا نحو لكلامهم. وممّا جاء في ردِّ سيبويه عليه، وترجمه أحد مرافقيه إلى لغة ذلك العالِم، قوله: "ومثال ذلك: "كان"، فهي ضمير متَّصل، تدخل على الجملة الاسمية، فتنصب المبتدأ وترفع الخبر. والشاهد على ذلك قول الخنساء:
قد كان حصناً شديدَ الرُّكْن ممتنعاً --- لَيْثاً إذا نزَل الفِتْيانُ أو رَكِبُوا"
الآن، لنفرض أنَّنا راجعنا المصادر التاريخية، وتأكّد لدينا أنّ سيبويه التقى بذلك العالم الهندي. لكن الكلام المنقول عن سيبويه مشكل! فكيف نحلُّ الإشكال؟
لا ريب أنّنا سنتساءل عن صحة الترجمة، ثم عن مدى تحكُّم المترجم في اللغتين، ثم عن مدى استيعابه للغة النحويين ومصطلحاتهم.
فإذا غاب عنَّا كل ذلك، عُدنا إلى النص المنقول وحاوَلنا تصويبه بالقرائن التي يتضمَّنها النص نفسه.
وإذا لم تسعفنا القرائن، رجعنا إلى مؤلَّفات سيبويه وجعلناها حكمًا على النص تصديقًا أو تكذيبًا..
ثم إذا عجزنا عن كل ذلك، اعتبرنا المعيار في تقييم تراث ابن سيبويه ما كتبه قبل ويعد زيارته للهند، وحكمنا على ذلك النص أنه مبهم مشكل لا تفسير له.
أمَّا أن نتمسَّك بذلك النص وحده، ونقرأ من خلاله كل ما كتبه سيبويه، فهذا ممّا يأباه الإنصاف والمنهج العلمي في تقييم آراء الرجال...
وقس على ذلك قصة مقال جمال الدين الأفغاني في ردِّه على رينان...
لو قال كافر: "أقرّ بأن الإسلام حاول خنق العلم وعرقلة تطوّره، فنجح في تعطيل حركة الفكر والفلسفة وأثنى العقول عن البحث عن الحقائق العلمية." لما فاجأنا...
ولو قالها عبد الرحمن بدوي، أو أي عامِّيٌّ جاهل من المسلمين، لأخذنا بيده وعلَّمناه، وأثبتنا له بالبرهان خطأ مقالته وخطورتها...
ولكن أن يصدر هذا الكلام عن عالم رفع شعار الإصلاح الإسلامي، وانضوى تحت لوائه عدد لا يستهان به من العلماء في العالم الإسلامي كله؛ فهذا من شأنه أن يستوقفنا، خاصة إذا كان كل ما كتبه ذلك العالِم يناقض هذه المقولة...
بيد أنّ هذه المقولة لم تستوقف بدوي كما كان ينبغي أن تستوقفه، فانتشلها من قارعة طريق التاريخ، ثم رفعها راية وعلَمًا على فكر الأفغاني كلِّه، وبعد ذلك أراد أن يبني عليها تاريخ الإصلاح الحديث!

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

كنت ذكرتُ رجحان أن يكون الأفغاني أملى أفكاره على المترجم، واحتمال أن يكون هذا الأخير تصرّف فيها. ولهذا الكلام قرائن، وهي:
1_ مقال رينان يدور حول محورين أساسين هما: اضطهاد الإسلام للعلم والفلسفة، وإنكار أن يكون للعرب فضل في انتشار العلوم لأنها إنما أُسِّست وتطورت بفضل الأعاجم (الفرس تحديدًا) الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام.
وإذا تأمّلنا الرد المنسوب إلى جمال الدين الأفغاني، وجدناه يكرِّس ثلثيه للدفاع عن العرب، ولا يحفى الدفاع عن اللإسلام فيه إلا بالثلث! وبلغة الأعداد:
عدد كلمات المقال: 2079 كلمة.
_ الديباجة: 369 كلمة.
_ الشق الأول (المخصص للحديث عن علاقة الإسلام بالعلم): 620 كلمة.
_ الشق الثاني: 1090 كلمة!!
وهذا التقسيم مستغرَب من علِم دين فارسي! وهو ممّا يرجِّح أنّ "الغانم" (القومي، النصراني، العلماني) كانت له اليد الطولى في تحرير المقال.
2_ في المقال اضطرابات تؤيِّد كون المترجم لم يستوعب كلام الأفغاني، ونقله بشكل محرَّف؛ إمَّا لجهله بلغة الفلاسفة، أو لجهله بما يقابل مصطلحاتهم في اللغة الفرنسية، أو لحاجة في نفسه. ولن أسترسل كثيرًا في هذه المسألة، بل أكتفي بنقل خاتمة رد الأفغاني. حيث يقول:
"والعلم، على ما به من بهاء، لا يرضي الإنسانية كل الإرضاء؛ وهي المتعطشة إلى المثل العليا التواقة إلى التحليق في الآفاق المبهمة البعيدة، التي لا عهد للفلاسفة برؤيتها أو ارتيادها."
وهذا الكلام لا ينسجم تمامًا مع أوّل المقال، بل يقرِّر فيه جمال الدين الأفغاني حدود العلم، ويؤكِّد أنّه لا يكفي وحده لهداية البشرية.
ثم تأمَّل أيضًا قوله: "أجل، أخذ العرب عن اليونان فلسفتهم كما جرّدوا الفرس عن ما اشتهروا به في العصور القديمة. لكن هذه العلوم التي اغتصبوها بحقّ الفتح قد طوّروها ووضحوها ووسعوها ونسقوها بذوق كامل ودقة نادرة." وقارنه بما نقله بدوي...
3_ أشرت سابقا إلى أنَّ منشأ اللغط كله هو سوء الترجمة إلى الفرنسية، ثم سوء ترجمة النص المفرنس إلى العربية، وأنَّ كل ذلك مرتبط بكلمة الإسلام. وهذا توضيح ذلك:
يقول رينان في مقاله:
"الواقع إن الإسلام قد عمل باستمرار على اضطهاد الفلسفة والعلوم وانتهى به الأمر إلى وأد هذه المعارف. لكن من الجدير أن نميّز في هذا المجال بين فترتين من تاريخ الإسلام، تمتدّ الأولى من بدايته إلى القرن الثاني عشر وتمتد الثانية من القرن الثالث عشر إلى أيامنا هذه. كان الإسلام في الفترة الأولى ملغوما بالملل والنحل ومعتدلا بفضل المعتزلة الذين هم بمثابة البروتستانت، وكان أقلّ تنظما وتعصبا من الفترة الثانية عندما سقط بين أيدي أعراق التتار والبربر وهي أعراق ثقيلة وعنيفة وفاقدة للسمو العقلي".
وهذا يؤكِّد أنّ استعمال رينان لكلمة "الإسلام" ثم استعمال المترجم لرد الأفغاني لها إنما أريدَ به: واقع التاريخ الإسلامي.
وقد أشار إلى ذلك الشيخ محمد عبده في رده على فرح أنطون، وأوضح أنّ المراد به المقلدون من الفقهاء؛ وهو أدرى بكلام صاحبه.

(... يتبع)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
4_ في الرد المنسوب إلى الأفغاني نفَس تطوُّري سبنسري. وقد كان للداروينية والسبنسرية رواج في تلك الفترة. وأنصار فكرة "الاتحاد والترقي" (وغانم منهم) كانوا من أشد المتأثرين بها. بينما نجد الأفغاني حاربها بشدة في كتابه "الرد على الدهريين...
وأرى أنَّني قد أطلت، مع أنّ المقام يقتضي الإطالة؛ ولهذا سأختصر..
لكن، قبل ذلك، لا بد من توضيح:
يقول الأخ الفاضل "خزانة الأدب": "وكيف عرفت أن المترجم تعمد إساءة الترجمة للغرض الذي ذكرته؟ وأن الأفغاني قد استاء منها؟ وأنه لم يجد الوقت لإيضاح رأيه؟ وأنه اختار السكوت لتطمئن (الإنتلجنسيا الفرنسية)؟ 
والجواب: كل ذلك كان جملة احتمالات حول مسألة غابت عنَّا. لكنها ليست تخمينات، ولا تعسُّفات على طريقة عبد الرحمن بدوي، بل هي مبنية على قرائن تاريخية. وكل مَن درس حياة جمال الدين الأفغاني يعلم أنه كان يراهن على التأثير في فرنسا، ضمن مواجهته للاستعمار البريطاني في مصر والهند...
وليس رضاه بالترجمة هو الدليل على زيفها، وإنما مجموع ما كتبه قبل وبعد ذلك الرد...
كما أنّني لم أتَّهم المستشرقة غواشون بالغباء، بل حكمت على بدوي بسوء الفهم لكلامها وللكلام الوارد في المقال منسوبًا إلى الأفغاني، واعتبرت اكتفاءه بما نقلته دون الرجوع إلى أصل المقال خطأ منهجيًّا..
أمّا عن سؤالك: هل سبقك أحد منهم إلى اتهام المترجم؟ فالجواب: نعم؛ الشيخ محمد عبده. وهو لم يتهم ترجمة كلام الأفغاني فحسب، بل اتهم ترجمة كلام رينان نفسه، وذلك في ردوده على فرح أنطون.
وحتى لو لم يسبقني إلى ذلك، تأمّل كلامي؛ فإن وجدتَه مقنعًا، اعتبرني رائد هذا الاتهام..(ابتسام  )
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

وبعد؛
أكرِّر وأؤكد أنّ هدفي ليس الدفاع عن نهج "مدرسة المنار"، بل التصدي لما قاله عبد الرحمن بدوي.
إنّ الذي حداني إلى الإطالة هو التنبيه إلى الجهل المنهجي لعبد الرحمن بدوي في تناوله لرد جمال الدين الأفغاني على رينان، ثم كشف الحجاب عن دافعه الحقيقي وراء إخراجه الأفغاني من دائرة الإصلاح الديني...
لم يكن حكم  بدوي التقدي هذا من بنات أفكاره، بل ما هو إلا صدى لمحاضرة مصطفى عبد الرازق في ذكرى رينان.. وهذا الحكم كما كان له صدى قبل "الشخصيات القلقة"، سيظل له أثر بعدها...
وهي حيلة لجأ إليها المتنصلون من الإسلام بمفهومه الشامل، وملخصها: تفريغ الرموز التاريخية وتحويلها إلى معسكرهم الفكري، لكسب المصداقية للأفكار التي يروِّجون لها في مجتمعنا المسلم... تمامًا مثلما فعل الجابري مع ابن رشد...
نعم أخطأ جمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده في مسائل عديدة؛ ولكن، مهما تكن أخطاؤهم فإنها لن تكون مبرِّرًا ليتسلَّل من خلالهما المنسلخون المتسترون برداء التنوير والتجديد...
عندما يقول بدوي إنّ اعتبار الأفغاني مصلحًا دينيا أسطورة يجب أن تُلْغى، ثم يقرر أنه كان مفكِّرًا حرًّا شبيها بفولتير، هو لا يهاجمه بل يدافع عنه وفق نظرته هو للأشياء. ومؤدّى كلامه: الأفغاني لم يكن مصلحًا دينيا، بل رائدا للفكر الحر. وإذا كان له تأثير في العالم الإسلامي، فهذا يعني أنَّ "الفكر الحر" بإمكانه التأثير فيه من جديد، وهو يعني أيضًا أنّ "المتنوِّرين" ليسوا يتامى، بل لهم سلف قريب هو: جمال الدين الأفغاني!
ومن هنا يبدأ تزييف التاريخ، وتحريف الحقائق...
إنّ كلام بدوي ساقط علميًّا، وتاريخيا، ودينيًّا...
إنه كالعدم. وكذلك كان عبد الرحمن بدوي يتصوّر وجوده، عندما تتصاعد إلى دماغه أخلاط الوجودية...
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> أمّا عن سؤالك: هل سبقك أحد منهم إلى اتهام المترجم؟ فالجواب: نعم؛ الشيخ محمد عبده. وهو لم يتهم ترجمة كلام الأفغاني فحسب، بل اتهم ترجمة كلام رينان نفسه، وذلك في ردوده على فرح أنطون.


فضلاً توثيق هذا القول باسم الكتاب والصفحة والطبعة

----------


## اشرف الحزمري

اول ما يجب ان يعرفه الاخوة عن عبد الرحمن بدوي انه رجل مهووس بذاته..ولا يرى لاحد فضل..اقرا كتابه سيرة حياتي وانت تعرف ان بدوي كان بينه وبين ترجمة الشخصيات حجاب..

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

ماشاء الله !
حوار رائع وماتع ، قرأتُ جميع ما خطه يراعكم هنا .
وقد كنتُ أقرأ كثيرًا للشيخ علي الطنطاوي ، وكان يشير - رحمه الله - إلى جهود لجمال الدين ومحمد عبده ، على ما نفسي من الثناء على تلك الجهود من حرج لما سمعتُ شيئًا من أخبارهم ، والواقع أنه لم تتبلور صورة كاملة واضحة في ذهني عن منهجهم وأفكارهم ؛ الأمر الذي يفرض شيئًا من الاطلاع على ما كتب في ذلك ، وقد أشار الفاضلُ الواحديُ إلى شيء منها ، فهل من مزيد ؟ 

بقي نقطة واحدة ، وأود من الأخ الواحدي توضيحها :
بالنسبة للواقع التاريخي للمسلمين ، والذي كان سبب الخلط - كما تقول - ؛ أظن أنه لا ينفك عن أمرين : 
1.التصرفات الفردية والبشرية من المسلمين ؛ إن حكامًا أو علماء أو غيرهم .
2.المنهج الإسلامي ، كتابًا وسنة ، واجتهادًا مع عدمها .
بالنسبة للأول ؛ فلا منازعة في كون التصرفات يدخلها الخطأ .
ولكن الإشكال - عندي -  يتجه للشق الأول من النقطة الثانية ؛ إذ أن وصف " رينان " للإسلام بأنه يقف في وجه العلم؛ لا ينفك عن اتهام مباشر للمنهج الإسلامي ؛ وذلك لكون المسلمين إنما يتعبدون باتباع ذلك المنهج فحسب .
وأما أن يقصد رينان أو الأفغاني التصرفات الفردية ، ثم يطلقون وصف الدين أو الإسلام عليها ؛ فهو في نظري إجحاف ، وتصرف يفقد للإنصاف ، وهذا الأمر يدعوني لفهم كلامهم على أنه موجه للمنهج والدين ذاته .

ما رأيكم ؟ 


وفقك الله .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> اول ما يجب ان يعرفه الاخوة عن عبد الرحمن بدوي انه رجل مهووس بذاته..ولا يرى لاحد فضل..اقرا كتابه سيرة حياتي وانت تعرف ان بدوي كان بينه وبين ترجمة الشخصيات حجاب..


لا علاقة لذلك بالموضوع بارك الله فيك، ومشكلة عبد الرحمن بدوي هي مع معاصريه، وليس محمد عبده ورشيد رضا من معاصريه!

----------


## الواحدي

> فضلاً توثيق هذا القول باسم الكتاب والصفحة والطبعة


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
الفاضل "خزانة الأدب":
أسجِّل إكباري لصبرك واهتمامك الجاد بمتابعة الموضوع.
وقد توقَّعت سؤالك هذا أثناء كتابتي للنص الذي اقتبسته، وكنت أنوي الاستدراك يومئذ على ما كتبتُ؛ لكنني أرجأته لسببين اثنين:
_ الأوّل: ثقتي في أنك ستمحِّص القول تمحيص ناقد باحث مهتم بالوصول إلى الصواب من القول، وذلك ما لمسته فيك من مجموع مساهماتك في هذا المنتدى. لكنك أبطأت! (ابتسامة)
_ الثاني: بقيت عالقة في ذهني أمور أخرى، لها علاقة بالموضوع، كنت أود إضافتها، لكنني أحجمت خشية أن أحتكر الموضوع.
وكان لديّ سبب آخر، وهو رغبتي في أن يشارك إخوة آخرون في موضوعنا مدارسةً وإثراءً. ولعلّك لاحظتَ أنّ المواضيع التي لا تكون في رأس الصفحة الأولى من المجلس، لا يلتفت إليها الزوّار، لأن قراءة المواضيع التي لحقتها في الترتيب الزمني تستحوذ على انتباههم أو ترهقهم. ولهذا تجد أنّ عددًا لا بأس به من المواضيع لا يعتني به إلا واضعه أو من شاركه بالمناقشة..
ولعلك لاحظت أيضًا أنّ أنَّ مجلس "القضايا الفكرية المعاصرة" قد طغت عليه القضايا الآنية، وهي قضايا متسارعة متكاثرة، تحتل "رأس السلَّم" بسهولة مذهلة، فتدفع إلى الوراء غيرها من المواضيع... والعلة في اهتمام الزوار بها: ارتباطها بقضايا الساعة، وطغيان اللهجة الصدامية عليها، ممّا يحوِّلها إلى معارك. والمارة تستهويهم معارك الشوارع، كما لا يخفى...
وقد امتدت هذه الظاهرة إلى المجلس الشرعي نفسه.. وهذا كله على حساب المواضيع والمباحثات التي لها علاقة مباشرة بقضايا الفكر ومسائل الشرع.
لذا أقترح على الإخوة الأفاضل المشرفين على المنتدى
*فتح مجلس جديد*
يخصَّص لقضايا الساعة، وقضايا مجتمعنا الإسلامي، وكذا المسائل المتعلقة بفقه الدعوة والسياسة الشرعية، وما شابهها. وليكن عنوانه، مثلا:
*مجلس واقع المجتمع الإسلامي وقضايا فقه الدعوة والسياسة*
وبترجمة هذا الاقتراح وتجسيده، أظن أننا سنخرج من الإشكال، ونيسر للمتدارسين في القضايا الفكرية أو المسائل الشرعية فعل ذلك بروية، ونخرج من الفوضى التي طرأت على المجلسين.
والله أعلم.
أمّا الإجابة عن سؤالك، أخي "خزانة الأدب"، فسأوافيك بها بعد دقائق معدودات بإذن الله.

----------


## الواحدي

أهمّ ما آخذتُ به عبد الرحمن بدوي هو مجانبته للإنصاف، وابتعاده عن المنهج العلمي في تناوله لرد جمال الدين الأفغاني على رينان. والإنصاف يقتضي أن أنتصف من نفسي أوَّلا، ثم أنصف بدوي؛ لكن في شيء واحد فقط! (ابتسامة)...

لمّا كتبت: "الجواب: نعم؛ الشيخ محمد عبده. وهو لم يتهم ترجمة كلام الأفغاني فحسب، بل اتهم ترجمة كلام رينان نفسه، وذلك في ردوده على فرح أنطون"، اعتمدت على كلام قديم، ظل عالقًا بالذاكرة، ولم يحضرني ساعتئذ مصدره. ولهذا استدركت بقولي:
"وحتى لو لم يسبقني إلى ذلك، تأمّل كلامي؛ فإن وجدتَه مقنعًا، اعتبرني رائد هذا الاتهام.."
وذلك من باب الاحتياط...
ثم هرعت إلى كتاب "الإسلام بين العلم والمدنية" للشيخ محمد عبده، وتصفحته من الدفة إلى الدفة؛ لكنني لم أجد فيه ما عَلِق بذهني. فقلت في نفسي: لعله ذكر ذلك في مقالاته التي رد بها على فرح أنطون، ثم حُذف عندما جُمعت المقالات في كتاب مفرَد..
والصواب في المسألة أنّ الذي اختلط عليَّ هو كلام لمحمد لطفي جمعة أورده مشيرًا إلى ترجمة فرح أنطون لكلام رينان حول ابن رشد، ولا علاقة له بمقال الأفغاني في رده على رينان.
أذكر هذا انتصافًا من نفسي فيما يتعلّق بتوثيق الأقوال، وضرورة تحري الأمانة في الإحالة عليها أو على مصادرها.
ومع ذلك، لست أوَّل من اتهم ترجمة كلام الأفغاني؛ بل لي سلف في ذلك: شكيب أرسلان، وهو من هو إتقانًا للغتين العربية والفرنسية..
فقد جاء في كتاب "أمير البيان: شكيب أرسلان" لأحمد الشرباصي:
"والذي أظنه هو أن السيد جمال الدين حرَّر ردَّه على رينان بالعربية، ثم دفعه إلى مترجم مثل أنيس شحادة أو غيره، لأجل أن يضعه في قالب فرنسي. فالمترجم، الذي لا أقدر أن أعرف من هو، ترجم بعض كلمات جمال الدين بغير ما يجب أن يترجمها به، وتصرف في التعبير.
*وربما كان المترجم هو نفسه متشيعاً بفكرة رينان، غير مقتنع بكلام جمال الدين؛ فلمْ يتقيَّد بالمتن الجمالي التقيُّدَ الكافي، ولا أدَّى الأمانة في النقل حقها.*فوقعت هناك ألفاظ، لو فهم السيد جمال الدين حقيقة مرماها، لأنكرها وغيَّرها في حينها. فلا عجب أن تكون الترجمة الفرنسية التي صدرت تحت إمضاء جمال الدين تُفيد أشياء لم يُرِدها هو. ومَن تأمَّل في كون هذه المقالة ظهرت في جريدة "الديبا"، وكان يعلم دأب هذه الجريدة من دس السم في كل ما يتعلق بالإسلام، قَلَّ عَجَبُه مما يكون قد ورد في مقالة جمال الدين، مما لا يطابق ما سمعناه منه".
وللحديث بقية...

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

أمّا الإنصاف لعبد الرحمن بدوي، فيتعلق بحديثه عن رد فعل الشيخ محمد عبده عندما قرأ المقال. وقد أثبتها بعض الباحثين موثَّقةً، ومنهم صاحب "الآثار الكاملة" لجمال الدين الأفغاني، نقلاً عن غيره. وجاء فيه:
"أسرع الأفغاني و بعث بنسختين من العدد المنشور فيه ردّه والمؤرخ في 18 أيار 1883 م إلى تلميذه محمد عبده. وقد أرفق هاتين النسختين برسالة بخط يده يوضح فيها أن الرد على رينان أصابه تشويه كبير و تضمن أخطاء كثيرة. وظن محمد عبده أن ما يتحدث عنه أستاذه من تشويه و أخطاء، إنما يتعلق باللغة وبأخطاء مطبعية، وهي شيء مألوف في الصحافة؛ فأوكل ترجمة الرد إلى العربية إلى صديقه حسن بيهم. و بعد أن أنهى هذا الأخير المهمة الموكولة إليه، عرف محمد عبده إلى مَ رمى إليه أستاذه لجهة التشويه و الأخطاء. فَحَمد اللّه لأن الرد لم يقع في أيد أخرى."
فما نقله بدوي بلفظ مجمل صحيح في جملته؛ لكن قوله: "فأمسك عن الترجمة والنشر، صيانةً لسمعة أستاذه جمال الدين في العالم العربي الإسلامي" هو من بنات أفكاره، وبنات أفكاره غالبًا ما تضللن الطريق؛ لأنه يتعارض أساسًا مع علّة إرسال الأفغاني لنسخة عن المقالين إلى محمد عبده، أي: ارتيابه في صحة ترجمة كلامه.
وللحديث بقية، بإذن الله...

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
وفيما يلي بقية ما كنت أود إضافته إلى الموضوع، وأرجأته للأسباب التي ذكرتُ آنفًا:
في تناوله لرد جمال الدين الأفغاني على رينان، جانَب عبدُ الرحمن بدوي الإنصافَ والمنهج العلمي، كما وقع في أخطاء لا تليق بباحث جامعي (ومن بينها تركيزه على نسبة الأسدابادي، واعتقاده أنها تتنافى مع نسبة الأفغاني)؛ وكان في كل ذلك محمولا بدوافع وقناعات ذاتية سبقه إليها غيره...
إنّ التناول الموضوعي المنصف لرد جمال الدين الأفغاني يقتضي أن تُطرَح الأسئلة التالية:
1_ هل تُرجم رد الأفغاني بأمانة؟ ومن الذي ترجمه؟
2_ إذا صح أنّ الترجمة لم تكن أمينة، واكتشف الأفغاني ذلك في وقته؛ لماذا يكذِّبها؟
3_ هل يمكننا استنباط أفكار الأفغاني الحقيقية في ردِّه من خلال المقال المترجَم؟
4_ هل يصح علميًّا الاعتماد على "بيضة الديك" هذه (الرد على رينان) للحكم على فكر الأفغاني، وإخراجه من دائرة الإصلاح الديني إلى دائرة أخرى هي أقرب إلى الإلحاد؟
وفيما يلي محاولة لفك هذه الألغاز، بما تيسّر لديّ من معلومات حول الموضوع:

*1_* عديدة هي القرائن التي تدل على أنَّ المقال الذي كتبه جمال الدين الأفغاني تعرَّضت للقص ثم للتشويه على يدي المترجم، سواء تم ذلك بقصد أو عن جهل. ولِتَبَيُّن ذلك لا بد –أوَّلا- من التذكير بهوية المترجم، خليل غانم. ولأنني سأعود إلى سيرة هذا الرجل لاحقا، أكتفي هنا بالإشارة إلى التالي:
_ الرجل نصراني.
_ وعلماني.
_ وقومي.
وهذا الثالوث نجد ظلاله مجتمعة في "ترجمته" لرد الأفغاني على رينان:
_ القومية: أشرنا إليها سابقًا، وقد تجلَّت بشكل ملفت في تخصيص ثلثي المقال للدفاع عن العرب. وهذا مستغرب من الأفغاني الفارسي، سواء نسبناه إلى إيران أو أفغانستان! كما أنه من المستغرب من عالِم دين أن يفرِد ثلثي رده للدفاع عن العرب، ولا يحظى عنده الدفاع عن الإسلام إلا بالثلث؛ ثم يأتي هذا الدفاع موافقةً للخصم! إنّ مقال الأفغاني بقلم غانم دفاع خالص عن القومية، يتخلَّله تقرير مقنَّع للعلمانية، ولا يتضمَّن أيَّ دفاع عن الإسلام في علاقته بالعقل والعلم..
_ العلمانية: التأكيد على الاصطهاد التاريخي الذي تعرض له العلماء والفلاسفة في بلاد الإسلام، بل وتقرير أنّ الإسلام يتنافى مع العلم ما هو إلا تأسيس لجدوى العلمانية حلًّا بديلا وكفيلا بالنهضة في المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية. وهذا الكلام ليس بمستغرب عن أفكار خليل غانم، فقد كان يرى في الخلافة العثمانية نموذجًا للحكم الثيوقراطي، وهو أحد الأعضاء المؤسسين لحزب "تركيا الفتاة" الذي كان أحد العوامل الحاسمة في إسقاط الخلافة...
_ النصرانية: وهي تتجلَّى في جهله بمصطلحات علماء الإسلام وترجمتها بألفاظ مشتركة تحمل عدة دلالات (مثل كلمة: dogme، التي: تعني العقيدة كما تعني المذهب...)؛ ثم رواسب التشبع بديانته، وقد ظهرت آثارها في بعض فقرات المقال. وعلى سبيل المثال، جاء في رد جمال الدين الأفغاني:
"وإذا سلّمنا أن الديانة الإسلامية كانت عائقا يحول دون تطوّر العلوم فما الذي يدفعنا إلى اليقين أن هذا العائق لا يرتفع في يوم من الأيام؟ بماذا تختلف الديانة الإسلامية عن غيرها من الديانات؟ أليست الأديان جميعا تشترك في التعصب، كل بطريقته الخاصة؟ خذ مثلا الديانة المسيحية، وأقصد الناس الذين اتبعوا تعاليم هذه الديانة وتكيَّف سلوكهم بأحكامها. لقد خرجت من الطور الأول الذي أشرت إليه وهي تتقدم بخطى سريعة في طريق العلم والتطور بعد أن أصبحت حرّة مستقلة."
ومن القراءة الأولى، يتضح كيف أنّ كاتب المقال احتاط عند ذكر المسيحية بالإشارة إلى أنَّ المقصود: أتباع الديانة، لا الديانة نفسها؛ بينما لم يفعل ذلك عند ذكره الإسلام! وهذه قرينة أخرى على أنَّ المترجم تدخّل "بكل ثقله" في تحرير المقال...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
*2_* ذكرت في المشاركة رقم 23 أنّ بعض المصادر أشارت إلى أنّ جمال الدين الأفغاني تنبَّه إلى التشويهات التي أصابت ردَّه على رينان، وأنّه لهذا السبب لم يطلب ترجمته إلى العربية. ولكن السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه في هذا المقام هو: لماذا لم يكذِّب ما نُسب إليه من كلام في الجريد نفسها أو في غيرها من الجرائد؟
وقد كنتُ أشرتُ أيضًا إلى أنّ الاحتمال الراجح هو أنه لم يفعل ذلك لاعبارات سياسية، وأنّ بعض هذه الاعتبارات متعلق بشخص خليل غانم، وبعضها الآخر مرتبط بالآمال التي علّقها الأفغاني على فرنسا ورهانه عليها في حراكه السياسي من أجل القضايا العادلة للبلاد الإسلامية.
وفيما يلي إضاءات إضافية حول شخصية خليل غانم:
_ عيِّن نائبا في "مجلس المبعوثان" عام 1875.
_ كان متخصصا في الاقتصاد السياسي.
_ فرَّ مِن ملاحقة السلطة العثمانية إلى فرنسا سنة 1979.
_ تحصَّل على الجنسية الفرنسية.
_ تحصَّل على "وسام الشرف"، وهو لا يُمنَح إلا للذين قدَّموا خدمات لفرنسا الاستعمارية.
_ اسمه يتردد كثيرًا في أرشيف المخابرات الفرنسية، مع الإشارة إلى أنه ممّن يقدمون خدمات للدولة الفرنسية، وهي عبارة محتشمة حلّت محل التصريح بالعمالة.
_ أنشأ جريدة "البصير" سنة 1881، وكان همُّها محاربة الخلافة العثمانية. وفي آثار الأفغاني رسالة يعارض فيها "غانم" حول هذا الموضوع ويحذِّره من خطورة هذا التوجُّه.
_ كان يشتغل متعاونا مع جريدة "لي ديبا" والـ "فيغارو".
_ هو الذي مهَّد لقدوم الأفغاني إلى باريس وأعلن عنه في جريدة "البصير" وكذلك "لي ديبا". وقد حصلتُ على نسخ مصورة عن المقالات الثلاث، وفي مقدمة رد الأفغاني نقرأ ما يلي:
"لقد نشرنا منذ فترة مختارات من رسالة وجَّهها الشيخ جمال الدين الأفغاني إلى أحد الزملاء، وهي تتعلق بالقضايا المصرية. وكنّا بنفس المناسبة قدّمنا ترجمة للشيخ. والشيخ، كما هو معلوم، ينتمي إلى هيئة العلماء، وقد جاء إلى باريس لدراسة لغتنا، بهدف معرفة العلوم والحضارة الأوروبية."
_ هو الذي حصّل للأفغاني على تأشيرة الدخول إلى فرنسا، كما تثبت ذلك المراسلات التي جرت بينهما.
_ هو الذي يسّر كلّ السبل لإصدار "العروة الوثقى"؛ وكان الأفغاني يراهن عليها كثيرًا.
_ هو الذي عرَّف جمال الدين الأفغاني بأعيان النخبة الثقافية والسياسية في باريس.
وممّا سبق نستنتج أنّ العلاقة بين الرجلين كانت "توظيفية"، إن صح التعبير. الأفغاني كان يسعى إلى توظيف خليل غانم لخدمة أهدافه ومشاريعه السياسية؛ وقد حظي ببعضها، ومنه: الاتصال بالنخبة الفرنسية، ونشر أفكاره انطلاقًا من باريس، ومحاولة التأثير على الطبقة السياسية الفرنسية فيما يتعلّق بالمستعمرات البريطانية من الدول الإسلامية. وغانم كان يسعى إلى توظيف الأفغاني من خلال الاختباء وراء عباءته لنقد الخلافة العثمانية، وتحويل عمامته إلى قصاصات تدعو إلى القومية والعلمانية..
وهذا يفسِّر إلى حد بعيد إحجام جمال الدين الأفغاني عن تكذيب ما تضمَّنه ما نُشر باسمه ردًّا على رينان. فغانم هو الذي أدخله إلى فرنسا، وهو الذي استقبله واستضافه، وهو الذي عرّفه على أعيان المجتمع الباريس. وهو الذي ترجم المقال!
يضاف إلى ذلك أنَّ المقال نُشر بالفرنسية، في جريدة يومية محافظة، تأثيرها لا يتجاوز النخبة. ولعلّ هذه الأسباب جعلت الأفغاني لا يلقي بالًا لمدى تأثير المقال، ليقينه أنّه لا يتضمّن كلامه بدقة، ولإدراكه محدودية تأثيره.
ويحتمَل أيضًا أنّه أثار المسألة مع خليل غانم، وأنّ هذا الأخير أقنعه بأنّ المقال كما ورد قد يفتح له أبوابًا ما كانت لتنفتح له لو تُرجِم بأمانة.
وممّا يؤكِّد هذه الملابسات مجتمعة: أنّ رينان ردّ على الأفغاني، لكن هذا الأخير لم يعقِّب عليه؛ مع أنّ رد رينان جاء فيه كلام أخطر من محاضرته، وهو قوله:
"كانت ترشح من جمال الدين حرية الفكر ونبل الطباع، فخلت وأنا أتحدث إليه أنني أجالس أحد معارفي القدامى وقد بعث حيًّا! لقد رأيت فيه ابن سينا وابن رشد وغيرهما من كبار الملحدين، الذين مثَّلوا لمدة خمسة قرون تراث العقل الإنساني."
وهذا الاتهام الثلاثي بالإلحاد ما كان ليمرِّره الأفغاني، لو لم تكن لذلك دواع واعتبارات أخرى لا علاقة لها بالسجال الفكري...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

*3_* هل يمكننا استنباط أفكار الأفغاني الحقيقية في ردِّه من خلال المقال المترجَم؟
والجواب: يمكن ذلك، من خلال القرائن السياقية في النص نفسه. وقد فعل ذلك رشيد رضا.
جاء في "المنار" (ج4، ص 206): "لكن المسلمين ابتدعوا في الاسلام بدعاً كثيرة، لم يمكن تداركها بسبب فساد نظام الخلافة و إخراجها عن أصلها الذي يُشْتَرط فيه العلم الاستقلالي والعدالة. و بهذا الابتداع الذي صار إسلام القرآن فيه غير إسلام المنتمين إليه، أضاعوا العلم به، ثم عادَوا كل علم، حتى صاروا إلى ما كان يسعى السيد (جمال الدين) لتلافيه و تداركه. فكأنه يقول لرينان: كلُّ ما ذكرتَ مِن عداوة الاسلام للعلم، مما تكثر الشواهد عليه في التاريخ و إن كانت قليلة في عهد الإسلام بالنسبة إلى غيره من الأديان، فهو الاسلام الذي فهمه خطأً أولئك الذين عادَوا العلم و العقل و الحضارة، لا إسلام القرآن الذي يخاطب العقل و يرفع شأن ا لعلم في آيات كثيرة، و يبيِّن أن للّه سنناً في الكون قام بها نظامه، و أن هذه السنن لا تبديل لها و لا تحويل."
وقد قرأ مقال الأفغاني ألبرت حوراني قراءة أخرى (انظر كتابه: Arabic Thought in the Liberal Age, 1798-1939)، فتوصَّل إلى نتيجة أخرى، مغايرة تمامًا للقراءات السطحية أو المغرضة، ولخَّصها بقوله: "إذا كان المسيحيون الآن أقوياء، فلأنهم ليسوا مسيحيين حقيقةً. وإذا كان المسلمون ضعفاء، فلأنهم ليسوا مسلمين بالمفهوم الحقيقي للكلمة" (ص 129)
والمقصود أننا حتى مع المقال بصورته المحرَّفة، يمكننا من خلال سياقه العام توجيهه بشكل منسجم لا يصطدم لا بمسلَّمات الإسلام ولا بأفكار الأفغاني السابقة واللاحقة.
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

*4_* هل يصح علميًّا الاعتماد على "بيضة الديك" هذه (الرد على رينان) للحكم على فكر الأفغاني، وإخراجه من دائرة الإصلاح الديني إلى دائرة أخرى هي أقرب إلى الإلحاد؟
وهذه المسألة تناولتُها فيما سبق، مشيرًا إلى ما كتبه رشيد رضا للتدليل على تناقض الرد المنسوب إلى الأفغاني مع كتاباته السابقة واللاحقة، ومقرِّرًا أنَّ المنهج العلمي يقتضي محاكمة المفكّر إلى أعماله الكاملة...
وبعد؛
أكرِّر –مرّة أخرى- أنّ النقد موجَّه أساسًا إلى عبد الرحمن بدوي، وهو لا يعني لزامًا الدفاع المطلق عن جمال الدين الأفغاني..
لقد أثار عبدَ الرحمن بدوي قلقُه الوجودي، فراح يبحث عن شخصيات قلقة في التاريخ الإسلامي البعيد. ثم لم يُشبِع ذلك شعورَه بالفراغ، فراح يبحث عن شخصيات قلقة في التاريخ القريب. ووقعت عينُه على مقال قديم، في يومية فرنسية صفراء، فنفض عنه الغبار وغمسه في قارورته الوجودية السحرية التي من خواصها إقلاق الأنفس المطمئنة، ثم خضَّها خضَّتين، ونفث فيها نفثتين، وطلع علينا باستنتاجين تكذِّبهما شهادات التاريخ ويرفضهما منطق الإنصاف؛ وهما:
_ جمال الدين الأفغاني كان أقرب إلى ملاحدة عصر التنوير الأوروبي!!
_ وصف الأفغاني بالمصلح الديني "أسطورة موغلة في الزيف"!!
وهاتان الأكذوبتان تؤكِّدان أن بدوي كان ميَّالا إلى ملاحدة عصر التنوير، وأنّ ما قرَّره ما هو إلا دعوى "موغلة في الزيف"...
إنّ الذي يزعم أنّ "رينان كان في وسعه أن يكتب كتابه "ابن رشد والرشدية" دون حاجة إلى معرفة اللغة العربية"، إمّا كان لا يعي ما يقول، وإمّا استساغ ذلك لأنه اعتمد نفس المنهج في تناوله رد الأفغاني على رينان!
وعبد الرحمن بدوي ليس فيلسوفا، بل باحث في تاريخ الفلاسفة والأفكار الفلسفية، لا غير... ومع ذلك، في المادة التي خصصها للمستشرق رينان، لم يُشِر إلا عرَضًا إلى التوجُّه العنصري الذي طبع معظم ما ألّف هذا الرجل، مع أنه اشتهر بهذه النظرية (التمييز بين العرق السامي والعرق الآري) واشتهرت به، وقد أثارت عليه سخط عقلاء الغرب قبل المسلمين! فاعجب لرجل يتستّر على الكافر الحاقد، ويتجاسر على اتهام المسلم القائد!
إنها الغربة عن الإسلام، والشعور بالتمزق الشعوري، واللهاث وراء نماذج مطمئنة.. وهلوسات الوجودية وحدها مِن شأنها أن تُري صاحبها الأشياء مضطربة قلقةً، كأنّها عين سارتر! فما بالك إذا أضيف إليها شيء من الجهل، وكثير من النوايا السيئة!!
ولمن أراد أن يرى جمال الدين الأفغاني، أنصح بعدم استعارة عين عبد الرحمن بدوي.. وأنصح أيضًا بالإنصاف ومجانبة الإجحاف، وإدراك أنّ لكل مقام مقالا..
أثناء بحثي اليائس في "الشبكة" عن مقالات فرح أنطون في مجلة "الجامعة"، وقعت عيناي على السؤال التالي:
*"هل محمد عبده وجمال الدين الأفغاني منافقين (كذا)؟"* إي والله كذا!
وتأمّلت السؤال، فأدركت أنّ بعض العلم يجب أن يصان عن بعض الجهلة..
وآلمني أن يكون ديدن بعض شبابنا المسارعة إلى تكفير وتبديع العلماء؛ وكأنّ الغاية الخفية لبعض دوائر توجيه الرأي العام الإسلامي هي: محو الرموز التاريخية، واجتثاثنا من جذورنا، لنصبح أمّة لا تاريخ لها ولا سلف ولا تراث؛ تمامًا مثل المجتمع الأمريكي...
ثم تساءلت: لماذا يسكت هؤلاء الشباب أنفسهم عن بعض حكّامنا، بل يكفِّرون مَن يكفِّرهم؟! لكن سرعان ما ذكَّرتني كلمات بعضهم أثناء "القمة العربية" أنّ معظمهم أمِّيٌّ أو يكاد، وهم بالتالي أعجز من أن يصوغوا عبارات الكفر البواح بشكل سليم! فاعجب لمن جلب التكفير لنفسه لأنه عالِم، ومَن أبعد تهمة الكفر عن نفسه لأنه جاهل!
عجبي!
والله المستعان...

(الفاضل أبا الوليد التويجري: جزاك الله خيرًا على المرور والاهتمام. وكان في النية تناول ما طرحتَه، لكنني الآن منهَك، فإلى موعد قريب بإذن الله.)

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> فقد جاء في كتاب "أمير البيان: شكيب أرسلان" لأحمد الشرباصي:
> "والذي أظنه هو أن السيد جمال الدين حرَّر ردَّه على رينان بالعربية، ثم دفعه إلى مترجم مثل أنيس شحادة أو غيره، لأجل أن يضعه في قالب فرنسي. فالمترجم، الذي لا أقدر أن أعرف من هو، ترجم بعض كلمات جمال الدين بغير ما يجب أن يترجمها به، وتصرف في التعبير.
> *وربما كان المترجم هو نفسه متشيعاً بفكرة رينان، غير مقتنع بكلام جمال الدين؛ فلمْ يتقيَّد بالمتن الجمالي التقيُّدَ الكافي، ولا أدَّى الأمانة في النقل حقها.*فوقعت هناك ألفاظ، لو فهم السيد جمال الدين حقيقة مرماها، لأنكرها وغيَّرها في حينها. فلا عجب أن تكون الترجمة الفرنسية التي صدرت تحت إمضاء جمال الدين تُفيد أشياء لم يُرِدها هو. ومَن تأمَّل في كون هذه المقالة ظهرت في جريدة "الديبا"، وكان يعلم دأب هذه الجريدة من دس السم في كل ما يتعلق بالإسلام، قَلَّ عَجَبُه مما يكون قد ورد في مقالة جمال الدين، مما لا يطابق ما سمعناه منه".


أمضيت ساعتين بعد صلاة الفجر، أُغالبُ النوم، وألتمس النصَّ في الكتاب، فلا أجد إليه سبيلاً!
على أنني استفدت تجديد العهد بسيرة شكيب رحمه الله!
فأرجو ذكر الصفحة دائماً!

ولعلك أيضاً تُزيل هذا الإشكال، وهو يحتاج منك إلى سطرين:
شكيب يقول (فالمترجم، الذي لا أقدر أن أعرف من هو، ...)، وأنت لا تزال تردِّد إلى آخر مشاركة (لا بد – أوَّلا- من التذكير بهوية المترجم، خليل غانم)؛ فكيف عرفت أن المترجم هو خليل غانم؟ علماً بأن رينان لم يقل إنه هو المترجم، بل ذكر أنه تعرَّف على جمال الدين بواسطة غانم قبل المفالة بشهرين!
بانتظار الجواب!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

استدراك على النقطة الأولى:
ذكرت الآن أن للشرباصي كتابين، وأنا نظرتُ في الصغير منهما (الصادر في أعلام العرب).

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
1_ أحمد الشرباصي، أمير البيان: شكيب أرسلان، ص 654، دار الكتاب العربي، القاهرة، 1963.
2_ انظر المراجع التالية:
_ سمير أبو حمدان، جمال الدين الأفغاني وفلسفة الجامعة الإسلامية.
_ سيد خسروشاهي، الآثار الكاملة لجمال الدين الأفغاني، ج3، ص 178-203.
_ علي شلش، جمال الدين الأفغاني في رده على أرنست رينان، مجلة "الأزمنة"، عدد سشبتمبر-أكتوبر، 1987.
_ محمد الحدّاد، الأفغاني: صفحات مجهولة من حياته. (وكذا مقاله: "بين إرنست رينان وجمال الدين"). 


* فائدتان:
راجعت المراسلات التي جرت بين الشيخ محمد عبده ورشيد رضا –رحمهما الله- حول الرد على فرح أنطون، وانقدح لي من ذلك فائدتان، رأيت من المناسب ذكرهما:
_   يقول الشيخ محمد عبده: "والذي كنت أُحِبُّ أن أعرفه هو ما يجده المسيحيون من حُسْن التأدُّب، وكنت أخاف أن يكون بدر منِّي ما يؤخَذ عليَّ فيه من هذه الناحية. أمَّا تألُّمُهم من الحق، فذلك ممّا لا يصح أن أشك فيه؛ لأنّ الباطل إذا لم يألم من منظر الحق فممّ يألم؟!"
_ ويقول أيضًا: "وجدتُ بعضَ اللحن في المقالة، وقد أصلحته في النسخة التي وردت إليّ. (...) وأتذكّر الآن من الخطأ: "وهبهم الله إياها". والصواب: "منحهم"، *لأنّ وهب لم يرد في القرآن إلا متعدِّيًا باللام؛ ولا أُحِبُّ أنْ أخالفه ولو إلى الصحيح*."!!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

بارك الله فيك
والفائدتان قرأتهما في تاريخ الإمام وأنا أبحث فيه عن شكِّه في الترجمة
ومع ما تفضلت به من كلام طويل عن خليل غانم، يبقى سؤالي بلا جواب:
ما الدليل على ترجمته للمقالة؟
إذا كان هذا مجرَّد تخمين منك فصرِّح حفظك الله!

----------


## الواحدي

> ومع ما تفضلت به من كلام طويل عن خليل غانم، يبقى سؤالي بلا جواب:
> ما الدليل على ترجمته للمقالة؟
> إذا كان هذا مجرَّد تخمين منك فصرِّح حفظك الله!


لست أدري ما الذي تقصده بالدليل؟
تريد إقرارا كتابيا منه؟ (ابتسامة)
وقد أحلتك على المراجع التي أشارت إلى ترجيح كونه المترجم للمقال، لظني أنك تتساءل عن المصادر التي أشارت إلى كون خليل غانم هو المترجم. فارجع إليها.. ثم إذا لم ترها مقنعة، نستأنف الحوار بإذن الله...

----------


## الواحدي

> ومع ما تفضلت به من كلام طويل عن خليل


لعلّك استطلتَه، لكنه ليس بالطويل؛ وإنما اقتضاه المقام...
والكلام المضاف للفائدة، قد يستفيد منه غيرنا...

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> لست أدري ما الذي تقصده بالدليل؟
> تريد إقرارا كتابيا منه؟ (ابتسامة)
> وقد أحلتك على المراجع التي أشارت إلى ترجيح كونه المترجم للمقال، لظني أنك تتساءل عن المصادر التي أشارت إلى كون خليل غانم هو المترجم. فارجع إليها.. ثم إذا لم ترها مقنعة، نستأنف الحوار بإذن الله...



أخي الكريم
لا أريد إقراراً كتابياً منه، ولستُ أطالبه بشيء، وإنما أطالبك أنت!
تقول (وقد أحلتك على المراجع التي أشارت إلى ترجيح كونه المترجم للمقال)، فأين الإحالة وأين المراجع المُقنعة أو غير المقنعة؟! 
وأنا إنما سألتك لأنني لم أجد في جميع ما أوردتَه أي دليل على ترجمته للمقالة، وهو بيت القصيد في جميع كلامك، بل وجدت العكس، وهو أن شكيب لم يعرف المترجم! فكيف عرفتَه أنت؟!
إلا إن كنتَ تعتبر عبارة رينان دليلاً على ترجمته للمقالة!

----------


## الواحدي

> 2_ انظر المراجع التالية:
> _ سمير أبو حمدان، جمال الدين الأفغاني وفلسفة الجامعة الإسلامية.
> _ سيد خسروشاهي، الآثار الكاملة لجمال الدين الأفغاني، ج3، ص 178-203.
> _ علي شلش، جمال الدين الأفغاني في رده على أرنست رينان، مجلة "الأزمنة"، عدد سشبتمبر-أكتوبر، 1987.
> _ محمد الحدّاد، الأفغاني: صفحات مجهولة من حياته. (وكذا مقاله: "بين إرنست رينان وجمال الدين"). 
> B][/color]."!!


هذا ما طلبت منك الرجوع إليه...

----------


## الواحدي

وأكرِّر سؤالي:
*ماذا تقصد بالدليل؟*

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> لذا أقترح على الإخوة الأفاضل المشرفين على المنتدى
> *فتح مجلس جديد*
> يخصَّص لقضايا الساعة، وقضايا مجتمعنا الإسلامي، وكذا المسائل المتعلقة بفقه الدعوة والسياسة الشرعية، وما شابهها. وليكن عنوانه، مثلا:
> *مجلس واقع المجتمع الإسلامي وقضايا فقه الدعوة والسياسة*


فكرة ممتازة. موافق ، وآمل افتتاح الموضوع عاجلاً لأهميته.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> وأكرِّر سؤالي:
> *ماذا تقصد بالدليل؟*


أخي الفاضل
إذا كنا نختلف على معنى الدليل فعلام نتَّفق؟!
وجريدة المراجع قرأتها ولم أدرك - لإيجاز عبارتك - أنها جوابك على سؤالي عن خليل غانم! وأنا أستغرب اقتصادك في الكلمات عندما تتناول هذا الجانب! 
أنت تقول:
خليل غانم ترجم المقالة
فأقول لك ببساطة:
أقم الدليل على هذه الدعوى
وأهل التاريخ يعرفون طريقة إثبات دعوى كهذه!
ثم أقول لك، تسويغاً لطلبي، مع أنه واجبك العلمي ولا يحتاج إلى تسويغ:
أنت نفسك تفضلت بإحضار قول شكيب ("والذي أظنه هو أن السيد جمال الدين حرَّر ردَّه على رينان بالعربية، ثم دفعه إلى مترجم مثل أنيس شحادة أو غيره، لأجل أن يضعه في قالب فرنسي. فالمترجم، الذي لا أقدر أن أعرف من هو ...)
ولعلمك الكريم: لقد صرح آخرون بجهالة المترجم، واقترح بعضهم اسماً ثالثاً غير شحاتة وغانم!
والطريف أنك تستدعي كلام شكيب للتشكيك في الترجمة، وتتجاهل دلالته على جهالة المترجم!
فالسؤال ببساطة: كيف عرفت أنت أنه غانم؟وهذا سؤال مشروع بطبيعة الحال، وليس فيه غموض ولا تعنُّت.
فإما أن تصرح - كما صرح شكيب - بأنه ظنّ منك وأنك لا تجزم، أو بأنه ظنّ لفلان في كتاب كذا صفحة كذا، أو بأن فلاناً حرّر المسألة وأخرجها إلى درجة الحقيقة التاريخية، وتسوق براهينه باختصار، وتذكر الكتاب والصفحة.

هذه أبجديات الأسلوب العلمي!
وقد لا يحتاج الأمر منك إلى أكثر من نصف سطر!
أما أن تضع لي جريدة مراجع، وتقترح عليَّ البحث فيها عن الدليل على دعواك فأمر غير مقبول منهجياً، والبيِّنة على من ادَّعى!
واعلم أيها الأخ الفاضل أني ما تأخرت عن إجابتك إلا لجلاء هذه المسألة التي جعلتها أنت عمود كلامك. وأنا طبعاً أُحسن الظن بك وأفترض أنك لا تتهم رجلاً بخيانة جمال الدين إلا بدليل قوي.
مع تحياتي لشخصك الكريم.

----------


## خالد المرسى

اعرفوا الصحيح وخلاص ولاتتعرضون للشخص الا بكل أدب واجلال ولاتقلدون العلماء قى تضليلهم لفلان وفلان الا على أوجه معروفة محفوفة بالادب
الشيخ المقدم يعتذر عنهم لظروفهم البيئية ويقول لاندرى لو كنا فى زمانهم ما كنا فاعلين

----------


## الواحدي

** قبل البدء...**
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
تَعجَب.. وأَعجَب.. وهذا غاية العجَب!
ورحم الله شيخ المعرّة حين قال:
وأعجَبُ مِنِّي كيف أخطئ دائمًا --- على أنّني مِنْ أَعْرَف الناس بالنّاس!!
وكأنّه نظر إلى أحدنا بعين بصيرته!
تعجب وتستغرب اقتصادي في الكلمات.. ولم ألجأ إلى ذلك إلا تلبية لطلبك الكريم بأن أجيبك في سطرين. ثم تطالبني بعد ذلك بإقامة الدليل، لكنك توضح أنّ الأمر لا يحتاج إلى أكثر من نصف سطر! وكأنني شاهد مشبوه تراد إدانته، يعنِّفه محامي المتَّهَم الحقيقي بقوله: "هل فلان هو المترجم؟ أجب بـ "نعم" أو "لا"!
ولا زلت محتارًا بين نصف السطر والسطرين.. وإذا احتار المؤمن استشار أو استخار، ولن يعدم الهداية إلى أفضل الأمرين...
وأعجب من تقريرك أنّ اعتبار خليل غانم مترجم هو "بيت القصيد" في كلامي! وقد بلغ بي العجَب أن شككت في كلامي، فراجعتُه حرفًا حرفًا، ولم أستخلص منه ما اهتديتَ إليه! وكلامي هو كلامي.. ومع أنني أدرى الناس بفحواه، إلا أنّ تمام البيان أن يبلغ القارئ معناه...
وأعجب أيضًا من استغرابك إصراري على استيضاحي منك مفهومك للدليل. وما حملني على ذلك إلا اعتبارك كلام أمير البيان دليلا وتسليمك به. ولو كنتُ مكانك لما اعتبرتُه كذلك؛ إذ غاية ما فيه أنه تأمّل نص الرد، ثم جزم أنّه لا يمكن أنْ يُنسَب إلى الأفغاني، مستندًا إلى قرائن دلالية وتاريخية؛ وهذا ما فعلتُه وكرَّرتُ التدليل عليه.. فإذا كان كلام أمير البيان دليلًا، لماذا لا يُعتبَر كلام غيره دليلاً؟!
أمَّا عن دلالة كلام شكيب أرسلان على جهالة المترجم، فلعل سبب ذلك عدم اطّلاعه على الوثائق المرتبطة بالموضوع؛ فجهله بهوية المترجم لا يعني بالضرورة جهالة هذا الأخير جهالةً مطلقة. كما أنّ التشكيك في الترجمة هو ذاته كافٍ لنفي التهمة عن الأفغاني، لو تأمّلنا المسألة بعينٍ منصفة...
ثم دعني أطرح عليك سؤالا حيَّرني، وأرجو أن تفيدني بالإجابة "المُقنِعة": من هو "أنيس شحادة" هذا؟ 
هذه جملة من التوضيحات، رأيت إثباتها قبل الخوض في ما اعتبرتَه بيتَ القصيد، واعتبرتُه –ولا زلت أعتبره- فرعًا عن عنصر من عناصر تفنيد مغالطات عبد الرحمن بدوي؛ وهي عناصر لم أذكرها متعاضدة، بل كل واحد منها يصح قيامه دليلا مستقلا لنسف كلام المستشرقين وغلمانهم...

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
** بحثًا عن المترجم المفقود...**
ولنعُد الآن إلى ما عتبرتَه "بيت القصيد"، أي: هوية مترجم رد الأفغاني على رينان..
وقد رجّح كون "خليل غانم" هو المترجم: سمير أبو حمدان، وسيد خسروشاهي، ومحمد الحداد؛ وكلهم متخصص في فكر الأفغاني وتاريخه، مع أنّ مشاربهم ومذاهبهم مختلفة... وسأعفيك من الرجوع إلى كتاباتهم، وأرجو أن تتأمّل كلامي معتبرًا إياه رأيًا في المسألة، لأنَّ فيه إضافات أغفلها مَن أشرتُ إليهم...
وأقرِّر سلفًا أنَّ المسألة مبنيَّة على ظن راجح، لغياب أية وثيقة تاريخية تصرِّح باسم المترجم. وترجيح الظن في هذه المسألة قائم على القرائن المتوفرة والمتضافرة. وترجيح الظن في مغيّبات الحوادث التاريخية لا يكون إلا للبناء عليه في تناول تلك الحوادث، وإلا لما أصبح له قيمة تقتضي إيراده أصلا...
وهنا تُطرح عدَّة احتمالات:
1_ مترجم المقال هو الأفغاني نفسه. وقد يكون كتبه بالفرنسية، دون الحاجة إلى ترجمته.
2_ المترجم هو يعقوب صنوع، لأنه كان ملازمًا لجمال الدين الأفغاني خلال إقامته في باريس.
3_ المترجم هو الجريدة؛ أي أنها أوكلَت بذلك إلى أحد المترجمين، سواء كان موظفًا لديها أو كان من المتعاونين معها.
4_ المترجم هو خليل غانم، بحكم القرائن العديدة التي ترجِّح ذلك.
فلْنتناول بالتحليل هذه الاحتمالات الواحد تلو الآخر:

*1_* تقديم الجريدة لرد جمال الدين الأفغاني على رينان نص صريح على أنَّ مقاله كُتِب باللغة العربية، وأنّ الجريدة هي التي تولَّت ترجمته. وتصريح الأفغاني بأنّ مضمون محاضرة رينان إنّما تُرجِم له تأكيد على أنه لم يكن يتقن الفرنسية في تلك الفترة. وبالتالي: الأفغاني لم يحرِّر المقال بالفرنسية، ولم يترجمه هو إلى هذه اللغة.
*2_* كون يعقوب صنوع هو الذي ترجم المقال احتمال وارد، لكن تصرفنا عنه الاعتبارات التالية:
_ اطّلعتُ على عدة أعداد من جريدة "أبو نظارة زرقا" الصادرة في باريس (بإشراف يعقوب صنوع، مؤسسها وحرّرها وناسخها!) فتبيَّن لي أنّ أسلوبه بالفرنسية أشد ركاكة من عربيته. وراجعت أيضًا بعض ما كتب في الجرائد الفرنسية مثل "Le Gaulois" و"Le Petit Journal"، فازددتُ يقينًا بما توصلت إليه. ودعوى أنه كان يتقن 13 لغة دعوى فارغة، قد يكون هو الذي كرَّس لها، مثلما أوهم الناس بأنه يحفظ القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل؛ ومثلما أوْهم أحد المستشرقين بأنه هو أوّل مَن أدخل المسرح إلى العالَم العربي، وظل هذا الوهم سائدًا إلى أن قام مؤخرًا أحد الباحثين المصريين بكشف زيفه... وديباجة ترجمة رد الأفغاني على رينان تختلف تمامًا عن ديباجة خربشات صنوع بالفرنسية، بل هي أشبه ما تكون بديباجة خليل غانم...
_ كان صنُّوع كثير الادِّعاء.. وكان ينسب إلى نفسه منجزات غيره.. والمتتبع لسيرته الطريفة يدرك ذلك.. ومَن يقرأ كتاب "بلنت" (W. S. Blunt, My Diaries) يجد فيه غرائب نسبها "أبو نظارة" إلى نفسه وصدَّقها صاحب الكتاب... ولو كان صنوع هو مترجم رد الأفغاني، لصاح بذلك من فوق برج إيفل ولما سكت.
_ تتبعتُ ما كُتِب عن تاريخ جريدة "le Journal des Débats" فلم أجد فيه إشارة إلى يعقوب صنُّوع، سواء في قائمة المحررين، أو المتعاونين، أو المترجمين..
_ يعقوب صنوع إنما اشتغل مترجما في جريدة "العروة الوثقى"، وكان يترجم الأخبار لا المقالات الفكرية. ولا يدرى إن كان هو الذي يحرر ترجمته باللغة العربية أو غيره...
_ استمرَّت علاقة صنوع بجمال الدين الأفغاني إلى غاية توقف "العروة الوثقى"، بينما لم أجد فيما أمكنني الاطلاع عليه من دراسات ووثائق أمارة على أنّ العلاقة بين الأفغاني وخليل غانم استمرت بشكل وُدّي دائم بعد صدور الرد في جريدة "لو جورنال دي ديبا". بل بعد ذلك قرَّر الأفغاني الكتابة في جريدة أخرى، لا علاقة لخليل غانم بها، كما أنه لم يكتب بعد ذلك في جريدة "البصير"..
_ رأينا أنّ الأفغاني اكتشف أنّ مقاله أصابه التحريف، وأنّه لشدة شكه في المحيطين به (غانم، وصروف، وغيرهما...) أرسل بالمقال إلى محمد عبده ليتأكّد هو بنفسه من مضمون الترجمة. وقد وقعت خصومة بين الأفغاني وصنوع قبيل توقف "العروة الوثقى"، ونشر صنوع في جريدة (Paris) ثلاث مقالات بعنوان "مكائد الشرقيين"، في شهر ديسمبر 1984. بإمضاء "S"، يتهم فيها الأفغاني بأنّ مصادر تمويل مشاريعه (العروة الوثقى) مشبوهة، ويتهم محمد عبده بأنه استحوذ على أموال جمعها من تونس. وقد ردَّ عليه جمال الدين، وفي رده أشار إلى أنه كان يعمل عنده مترجِمًا. وكانت القطيعة بين الرجلين...
ولو كان صنوع هو الذي ترجم مقال الأفغاني ردًّا على رينان، لما تردَّد في الإشارة إلى تحريف كلامه وتشويه معانيه.
*3_* احتمال أنَّ الجريدة استلمت الرد العربي للأفغاني على رينان، وأنَّها هي التي أوكلت بترجمته إلى أحد موظَّفيها أو المتعاونين معها، احتمال قائم، تؤيده مقدمة مقال الأفغاني. لكن بالرجوع إلى قائمة محرِّري الجريدة والمتعاونين معها في تلك الفترة، لم أجد إلا عربيا واحدًا هو: خليل غانم!
وهذا يقودنا إلى الحديث عن قرائن ترجيح كون خليل غانم هو المترجم...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

** لماذا خليل غانم؟ **

وفيما يلي القرائن التي تجعلني أرجِّح أنّ خليل غانم هو الذي ترجم إلى الفرنسية ردّ جمال الدين الأفغاني على أرنست رينان:
*1_* خليل غانم مترجم أساساً واختصاصًا ووظيفةً. وكان يتقن الفرنسية والتركية. في ستة 1863 عُيّن ترجمانًا لمتصرفية بيروت. وفي سنة 1865 عيِّن ترجمانًا لولاية سوريا. وعندما أسندت الصدارة العظمى لعهدة أسعد باشا استصحبه معه وجعله ترجمانا للوزارة الخارجية فبقي في هذ المنصب إلى غاية 1875.
*2_* وظيفة خليل غانم في جريدة "Le Journal des Débats" كانت الترجمة، إضافة إلى تحرير المقالات. ومقالاته كانت مرتبطة بما يحدث في العالم العربي، أي كانت أيضًا مرتبطة بالترجمة على وجه ما؛ تمامًا مثلما كان يفعل يعقوب صنوع في "العروة الوثقى"، ولكن بالاتجاه المعاكس، أي كان يرصد ما يُكتَب في الصحف الأجنبية ويترجمه إلى العربية.
*3_* لم يكن خليل غانم مجرّد متعاون مع جريدة "جورنال دي ديبا"، بل كان عضوا في هيئة التحرير. واسمه مثبَت في المراجع التي تناولت تاريخ الصحافة الفرنسية. والمنطق يقتضي أنّ الجريدة تستعين به هو لترجمة مقال كُتِب بالعربية، لا أن تتعب نفسها في البحث عن مترجم آخر...
*4_* في عدد 6 أفريل 1883 من الجريدة نفسها (الصفحة 2، العمود 3-4) عرض لمقال للأفغاني عنوانه "الإنجليز في مصر" كانت نشرته جريدة "La Justice" مترجمًا، وقد قُدِّم له بنبذة عن حياة الأفغاني ونشاطاته. وهذا ينمّ عن أنّ المهتم بملف الأفغاني في الجريدة كان خليل غانم لا غير، وكان يكتب في جريدة "La Justice" أيضًا. ويبدو أنّه آثر إعادة نشر المقال في جريدة "Le Journal des Débats" لأنها كانت معروفة بكونها "جريدة الدبلوماسيين".
*5_* تتبعت ما كتبه خليل غانم في جريدة "Le Journal des Débats"، وقارنت بين أسلوبه وأسلوب ترجمة الرد على رينان، فوجدت أنّه نفسه، في نظم الجملة وتركيبها.
*6_* أوّل تعقيب للأفغاني على محاضرة رينان كان في جريدة "البصير" (3 ماي 1883)، وصاحب "البصير" هو خليل غانم. وهذا يعني أنّ غانم كان مهتمًّا بالموضوع منذ البداية، ممّا يعزِّز ترجيح كونه هو مترجم الرد على رينان.
*7_* أشرتُ مِن قبل إلى التشويه والقص الذين يبدو أنّ مقال الأفغاني تعرَّض لهما. وكل ملامح هذه التشويهات تؤدِّي إلى خليل غانم، من خلال أفكاره، وتديُّنه، وتكوينه الثقافي واللغوي. ويشار إلى أنه ألَّف كتابًا عنوانه "حياة المسيح"، أثبت فيه ألوهية عيسى عليه السلام، على زعمهم. وهذا يفسِّر ما أشرتُ إليه من تفسير "المسيحية" بتاريخها، وإغفال ذلك فيما يتعلّق بالإسلام. ويفسِّر أيضا طول القسم المخصَّص للدفاع عن العرب مقارنةً بالقسم الذي تناول الدفاع عن علاقة الإسلام بالعلم. ويفسِّر كذلك الثغرات المرتبطة ببعض المصطلحات التي استعملها الأفغاني... إلخ.
*8_* بعد صدور مقال الأفغاني، واكتشافه أنه تعرّض للتحريف، قرَّر أن يكتب في جريدة "L’Intransigeant". وفي تقديم أوَّل مقال نشرته له هذه الصحيفة، نقرأ التوضيح التالي: "ننشر هذه الدراسة كما هي، دون إضافة أو حذف". وهذا يعني أنه كان على وعي بما تعرَّض له مقاله في الرد على رينان...
والاحتمال الأرجح أنّ الأفغاني لم يُثر قضية ضد جريدة "Le Journal des Débats" لاكتشافه التحريف، ولأنّ صاحب التحريف خليل غانم، ولأنه كان حريصا على الاحتفاظ بعلاقته معه لأسباب سياسية، تجلت فيما بعد في موقفهما من ثورة المهدي في السودان. وهناك احتمالات أخرى ذكرتُها سابقا... ولو لم يكن غانم هو صاحب الترجمة، لبادر هو إلى التصويب أو الاستدراك بحكم موقعه في الجريدة.

هذا، وللحديث بقية...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

**ماذا لو...؟**

القرائن التي ذكرتُها تجعلني أرجِّح أنّ خليل غانم هو المترجم لمقال الأفغاني. ويؤكّد ذلك أنّ الأفغاني تنبّه إلى أن كلامه تعرّض للتشويه، لكنه لم يعقِّب ولم يعترض، مراعاةً لاعتبارات أخرى تربطه بغانم. ولو كان المترجم شخصًا آخر لما تردَّد في كشفه، وهو المعروف بحدّة الطبع... ولا أدل على أنه كان يرى في كلام رينان رأيا غير الذي حرَّفه المترجِم من مقاله الذي نشره في "البصير" في الموضوع نفسه؛ وفيه يقول عن أحد "أفاضل الفرنسيين الجزائريين" (وكان ردّ على رينان:
"(...) وكتب مقالة تذمّر فيها من خطاب رينان، وبيَّن هفواته، وأقام الأدلة على سقطاته، وذاد عن الديانة الإسلامية، ودافع عن المسلمين، وأبان ما كانوا عليه من الدرجة الرفيعة في الآداب والفلسفة."

ومع ذلك، ماذا لو لم يكن مترجم المقال هو "خليل غانم"؟ هل سيؤدي ذلك إلى إثبات مغالطات وافتراءات عبد الرحمن بدوي؟
لقد أشرت منذ البداية إلى أنّ بدوي كان ينبغي له أن يسلك عدة مسالك لتمحيص مقال الأفغاني في ردّه على رينان؛ لكنه لم يفعل، إمّا تهاونًا، أو جهلا، أو لحاجة في نفسه.. وقد رجّحت الثالثة، بناء على قرائن ذكرت بعضها، وسأذكر البعض الآخر لاحِقًا. وما محاولة التعرف إلى هوية المترجم إلا فرع عن مسلك تمحيص الترجمة. فحتى لو اختلفنا حوله، لن نختلف على الجزم بأنّ الترجمة كانت مشوِّهة لمضمون رد الأفغاني. وهذا هو الأهم...
إنّ التمسك بما هو غائب لنفي ما هو حاضر ثابت، يشبه تمامًا مسلك عبد الرحمن بدوي في تأسيس دعواه وفق رؤيته هو للأمور. لكن، هل لبدوي رؤية خاصة به؟ ذلك ما سيأتي الكلام عيه، بإذن الله...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

** وماذا عن عبد الرحمن بدوي؟ **

إذا قرأتَ قصيدة نثر لشاعر يتقن لغة أجنبية، فضع في البال احتمالا راجحًا أنه استنسخها أو استنسخ بعضها من قصيدة كُتبت بغير العربية..
وإذا قرأت كتابا لأديب أو باحث أو مفكِّر يتقن لغة أجنبية، ضع في الحسبان دون تردُّد احتمال أن يكون "استأنس" بمصادر أجنبية و"نسي" أن يشير إليها؛ إلى أن يثبت لديك العكس...
وإذا قرأت لعبد الرحمن بدوي، لا تضع في الحسبان لا هذا ولا ذاك؛ بل لك أن تجزم سلفًا أنّ ما سطره بالعربية يخنق تحته نصًّا آخر كتبه الأعاجم...
عبد الرحمن بدوي لا رؤية له.. ومَن لا رؤية له، لا حكم له..
وإذا ما أراك عبد الرحمن بدوي شيئًا، فاعلم أنّه رآه –أوّل ما رآه- بعينه اليسرى؛ لأنه لا يحسن الكتابة من اليمين إلى الشمال إلا وتحت عينيه نص مكتوب من الشمال إلى اليمين!
لقد طلع علينا بدوي بأكذوبتين مفتريتين، وهما: الأفغاني أقرب إلى الإلحاد، وهو ليس مصلحًا دينيا. وجعل بعضنا يظنّ أنه اكتشف القمرين، بعد أن جاب المشرقين والمغربين. وكنت أشرتُ من قبل إلى أنه في هذه "الطلعة" مدين لمصطفى عبد الرازق، وهذا على مستوى الفكرة في عمومها؛ وأن كان عبد الرازق أردف بعض الملاحظات تضفي شيئا من النسبية على حكمه. أمّا على مستوى الألفاظ والعبارات والاستنتاجات، فقد نظر بدوي إلى كتابين ألفهما مستشرقان، وهي لا يكاد ينظر بعين الجد إلا إلى تراث المستشرقين...
نظر بعينه اليمنى إلى كتاب "إيلي كدوري"، وعنوانه: "الأفغاني وعبده: دراسة عن الكفر بالدين والنشاطات السياسية في الإسلام المعاصر":
Elie Kedourie, Afghânî and ‘Abduh: An Essay On Religious Unbelief and Political Activities in Modern Islam, 1966.
ونظر بعينه اليسرى إلى كتاب آخر للمستشرقة الأمريكية "نيكي كيدي"، عنوانه: "السيد جمال الدين الأفغاني: ترجمة سياسية لحياته":
Nikki Kiddie, Sayyid Jamal ad-Dîn al-Afghânî, A Political Biography, 1972.
وبين النظرتين، استعان بما كتبه "لويس عوض" في عدد من المقالات عنوانها: "الإيراني الغامض في مصر". وفيها يصف لويس عوض سمعةَ جمال الدين الأفغاني بأنها "أسطورة بُنِيتْ له"؛ وقد استهوى لفظ "الأسطورة" عبد الرحمن بدوي، فـ "استعاره" في الكلام الذي سطره عن الأفغاني!
ومقالات "عوض" سلخها سلخًا عن كتاب المستشرقة الأمريكية "كيدي، وتغاضى عن الإشارة إليها كما تغاضى بدوي عن الإشارة إليه وإلى كدوري.. وارتكب في تلك المقالات أخطاء فادحة، كشفت عن مصدره المكتوم... وفيها اخترع له سطوه الجاهل شخصية لا وجود لها في التاريخ ولا في الجغرافيا، وسمّاها "سمين باشا"! كما ورّطه جهله المستفحل في اختلاق طائفة جديدة اسمها "النصيبية" (بدل النواصب)!!
وعبد الرحمن بدوي لم يبتعد كثيرًا عن صاحبه.. فقد استند إلى "كدوري" في الحكم على الأفغاني بأنه أقرب إلى الإلحاد. و"كدوري" إنّما بنى ذلك على رد الأفغاني على رينان، ثم تعقيب رينان على الأفغاني. وقد جاء في هذا التعقيب:
"لقد رأيت فيه ابن سينا وابن رشد وغيرهما من كبار الملحدين، الذين مثلوا لمدة خمسة قرون تراث العقل الإنساني."
وكلمة "الملحدين" إنما هي ترجمة خاطئة لكلمة "infidèles"  الفرنسية. وقد ترجمها "كدوري" أيضا خطأ بلفظ "unbelevier". ولفظ "infidèle" بالفرنسية معناه الحرفي: غير الوفي. ويُراد به: غير المسيحي، والمعادي لتعاليم الكنيسة على وجه التحديد. وعندما يتعلق الحديث بالحروب الصليبية، يراد به: المسلم تحديدًا. أمّا كلمة "كافر"، فيقابلها بالفرنسية:  mécréant. وكلمة "ملحد" يقابلها:  athée.
وقد استعمل رينان لفظ "infidèles" في حديثه عن ابن سينا وابن رشد، وهو يقصد تمردهما عن سلطة الفقهاء. إذ ظل الاستشراق لعهود طويلة يعتقد أنّ المسلمين كانت لهم سلطة دينية موحّدة تعمل تحت ظل الخلافة، كما هو الحال بالنسبة للكنيسة البابوية. وأوقعهم ذلك في كثير من الأحكام التعسفية على تاريخ العلماء والخلفاء على السواء. والفضل في تصحيح الصورة لديهم بشكل علمي موثق ومبرهن عليه يعود إلى ما كتبه "جورج مقدسي" حول الموضوع.
وقد خفيت هذه المسألة على كل مَن ترجموا المقالات الثلاث، بما في ذلك عبد الرحمن بدوي..
وحاصل القول: أنّ بدوي في حكميه استند إلى "كدوري" وإلى ما كتبه "عوض" مسروقا عن المستشرقة "كيدي". وكان لديه ميل إلى نظرية أستاذه عبد الرازق، فتمكّن كل ذلك من قلبه وقلمه...
لقد كتب أحدهم كتابا عن عبد الرحمن بدوي، تعرّض فيه للسطو الذي قام به على كتابات المستشرقين فيما يتعلق بفلسفته الوجودية. وعنوان الكتاب: "الصوت والصدى". وتبنّي أطروحاته لن يكون إلا "صدى الصدى"...
ولو كان بدوي ينقل عن آلهته الفكرية بأمانة، لقُبِل ذلك منه على أنه ترجمة وفية؛ لكن المشكل أنه ينقل ما فهمه هو من الأناجيل المعاصرة التي كتبها المستشرقون! يقول تلميذه الوفي أنيس منصور:
"من الضروري أن تفلت من جاذبية شخص كبير، لتجد نفسك ومعك حريتك. لقد وقعنا في غلطة حين تأثرنا بأستاذنا عبد الرحمن بدوى.. ذلك أن كثيراً مما رآه، رؤيته هو. والذي أحبه، كان مزاجه هو... ولكن في السنوات الأخيرة، عاودتُ قراءة الفلسفة من ينابيعها التى أفزعنا منها عبد الرحمن بدوى، فلم أجدها كذلك."!!
عجبي!!
والله وليُّ التوفيق.

* الأخ الفاضل "خالد مرسي": جزاك الله خيرًا على الاهتمام والتعقيب. وإني لأكبِر فيك روحك الأخوية المتسامحة. واطمئن، فليس بيني وبين الفاضل "خزانة الأدب" ما يثير "الزعل". واعتراضه وجيه، وكان يقتضي منّي الجواب.
* الأخ الفاضل التويجري: ما زلت مقرًّا لكبالدين الذي في عنقي...
* الأخ الفاضل "خزانة الأدب": جزاك الله خيرًا على "سؤالاتك".. بفضلها اكتشفت عدة كنوز أثناء مراجعتي لبعض الوثائق المتعلقة بالموضوع.. لكن إذا اضطررتُ إلى مراجعة طبيب العيون، سأطالبك بدفع نصف التكلفة!

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ الواحدي، لا يسعني إلا أن أعرب لك عن شكري وتقديري لما تخطه يمينك، فبارك الله فيك ونفع بك، وجزاك خيرا على هذه الفوائد والدرر.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

أؤكد على ما قاله أبو الحسين ، فاشكر الجميع على طرحهم ، وبشكل خاص الأستاذ القدير "الواحدي" ، فقد بذل جهداً كبيراً في تحرير كلامه.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الأخ الفاضل (الواحدي):
تقول بارك الله فيك:
وقد رجّح كون "خليل غانم" هو المترجم: سمير أبو حمدان، وسيد خسروشاهي، ومحمد الحداد؛ ... وأقرِّر سلفًا أنَّ المسألة مبنيَّة على ظن راجح، لغياب أية وثيقة تاريخية تصرِّح باسم المترجم 
هذا هو نصف السطر الذي كنت أطالبك به! وأعتذر لأنه ضعف ذلك!
ولو كتبته في ردّك الأول لارتحت وأرحت!

وتقول:
وما حملني على ذلك إلا اعتبارك كلام أمير البيان دليلا وتسليمك به. ولو كنتُ مكانك لما اعتبرتُه كذلك؛ إذ غاية ما فيه أنه تأمّل نص الرد، ثم جزم أنّه لا يمكن أنْ يُنسَب إلى الأفغاني، مستندًا إلى قرائن دلالية وتاريخية؛ وهذا ما فعلتُه وكرَّرتُ التدليل عليه.. فإذا كان كلام أمير البيان دليلًا، لماذا لا يُعتبَر كلام غيره دليلاً؟!
أمَّا عن دلالة كلام شكيب أرسلان على جهالة المترجم، فلعل سبب ذلك عدم اطّلاعه على الوثائق المرتبطة بالموضوع؛ فجهله بهوية المترجم لا يعني بالضرورة جهالة هذا الأخير جهالةً مطلقة. كما أنّ التشكيك في الترجمة هو ذاته كافٍ لنفي التهمة عن الأفغاني، لو تأمّلنا المسألة بعينٍ منصفة... ثم دعني أطرح عليك سؤالا حيَّرني، وأرجو أن تفيدني بالإجابة "المُقنِعة": من هو "أنيس شحادة" هذا؟ 
سبحان الله! أنا لم أعرف كلام شكيب إلا منك (أو من الباحث الذي نقلتَه منه!)، ولم أُسَلِّم به، وإنما استدللتُ به على ما يدل عليه بداهةً، وهو أن شكيباً يقرِّر أنه لم يعرف المترجم، وأنه لجأ إلى الظنّ لتسميته فذكر رجلاً غير الذي ظننتَه أنت، ثم لم يجزم ولم يرجِّح، بل قال (مثل أنيس شحادة أو غيره)! والفرق بينكما أن شكيباً صرَّح منذ الجملة الأولى بأنه لا يعرف المترجم، وأنه يرى رأياً في تفسير المقالة، وهذا من حقِّه بطبيعة الحال!
ولم يقرِّر شكيب أنه قرأ المقالة بتمامها في أصلها الفرنسي، والواقع أن ملابسات الموضوع لم تظهر إلا بعد موته.

وتقول:
وكل ملامح هذه التشويهات تؤدِّي إلى خليل غانم، من خلال أفكاره، وتديُّنه، وتكوينه الثقافي واللغوي. ويشار إلى أنه ألَّف كتابًا عنوانه "حياة المسيح"، أثبت فيه ألوهية عيسى عليه السلام، على زعمهم. وهذا يفسِّر ما أشرتُ إليه من تفسير "المسيحية" بتاريخها، وإغفال ذلك فيما يتعلّق بالإسلام. ويفسِّر أيضا طول القسم المخصَّص للدفاع عن العرب مقارنةً بالقسم الذي تناول الدفاع عن علاقة الإسلام بالعلم. ويفسِّر كذلك الثغرات المرتبطة ببعض المصطلحات التي استعملها الأفغاني... إلخ
فيا أيها الفاضل: المقالة فيها إنكار لجميع الأديان!

وأما اتهامك لبدوي بالسلخ من الناس، فقلَّ من يسلم من ذلك، ولا صلة له بالموضوع. ولعلَّ كثيراً مما سطَّرته أنت موجود في كلام الناس، كالنصيبية وسمين باشا!

وأما قولك:
وكلمة "الملحدين" إنما هي ترجمة خاطئة لكلمة "infidèles" الفرنسية. وقد ترجمها "كدوري" أيضا خطأ بلفظ "unbelevier". ولفظ "infidèle" بالفرنسية معناه الحرفي: غير الوفي. ويُراد به: غير المسيحي، والمعادي لتعاليم الكنيسة على وجه التحديد. وعندما يتعلق الحديث بالحروب الصليبية، يراد به: المسلم تحديدًا. أمّا كلمة "كافر"، فيقابلها بالفرنسية: mécréant. وكلمة "ملحد" يقابلها: athée. وقد استعمل رينان لفظ "infidèles" في حديثه عن ابن سينا وابن رشد، وهو يقصد تمردهما عن سلطة الفقهاء. 
فغير صحيح مع الأسف، ولا يمكن أن يريد بها رينان معنى المتمرد على سلطة الفقهاء، ولا أن يكون القرّاء قد فهموا منها هذا المعنى المتعسَّف الذي لا يوجد في المعاجم! لأن الكلمة في هذا السياق لا تدل إلا على معنى الكفر مطلقاً أو الكفر بدين معيَّن، ولا علاقة لها ههنا بمعنى الوفاء (بين الزوجين مثلاً)، ونحن في العربية نستعمل بإزائها كلمة ملحد.  وأما (athée) فمعناها الحرفي (مُنكر الإله)، وهو صنف مخصوص من الإلحاد، يقال له عندنا (دهري)، كما في عنوان رسالة الأفغاني. والذين ترجموا مقالة الأفغاني أجمعوا على ترجمة عبارة رينان (بالملحدين الكبار)!

وجميع ما تفضلت به عن عبدالرحمن بدوي وأقوال الناس فيه، لا علاقة له بالموضوع من زاوية رؤيتي، وهو البحث في حقيقة جمال الدين. وقد يجمع الرجل ذلك كله ولا يمنعه أن يحكم حكماً صحيحاً في مسألة تاريخية!

والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## ابن الرومية

أشكر الشيخين الكريمين على ما أفادانا به و على الخصوص الشيخ الواحدي على بحوثه المتعمقة بسبب المحاورة البصيرة للشيخ خزانة الأدب ..فليت مثل هذه الحوارات الراقية تكثر في هذا المجلس

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لقد كرَّرت مراراً أيها الأخ الفاضل أنني أنا الذي أعتبر مسألة المترجم بيت القصيد!
والقراء الكرام يعلمون أنني أقول بأنها مقالة جمال الدين وهو المسؤول عنها ما دام أنه لم يستنكر ترجمتها، وإذن فمعرفتنا بالمترجم لا تقدم ولا تؤخر!
مَنْ إذن الذي اعتبر مسألة المترجم بيت القصيد؟!

إنه القائل (في المشاركة رقم # 9 أعلاه):
وإذا كان أسلوب الأفغاني صعبًا ومعقَّدًا بالعربية ذاتها، فما بالك إذا تُرجِم إلى الفرنسية، بقلم عربي! ثم ما بالك إذا كان هذا العربي المفرنس سياسيًا جاهلا بمصطلحات الفلاسفة ولغتهم! ثم ما بالك إذا كان هذا السياسي سياسيًا في ترجمته؛ استغل اسم الأفغاني وموافقته ليمرِّر أفكاره هو وأحلامه "النهضوية"! ثم ما بالك إذا كان هذا المترجم نصرانيا حاقدًا على الخلافة العثمانية!

وهو نفس القائل (في المشاركة رقم # 14 أعلاه):
 أشرتُ سابقا إلى أنَّ منشأ اللغط كله هو سوء الترجمة إلى الفرنسية، ثم سوء ترجمة النص المفرنس إلى العربية

منشأ اللغط كله = بيت القصيد!!

----------


## ابن الرومية

و لكن ياشيخ قال منشأ الغلط هو سوء الترجمة لا ارتفاع جهالة عين المترجم ..و هذا هو بيت القصيد لا الثاني الذي هو مساعد له بالتضمن لا بالمطابقة بالضرورة

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> و لكن ياشيخ قال منشأ الغلط هو سوء الترجمة لا ارتفاع جهالة عين المترجم ..و هذا هو بيت القصيد لا الثاني الذي هو مساعد له بالتضمن لا بالمطابقة بالضرورة


المشكلة أن التحريف الذي يذهب إليه الأخ لا يكون إلا بإسناد الترجمة إلى صنف معيَّن (علماني نصراني ... إلخ)، فاحتاج من أجل ذلك إلى تسمية رجل تنطبق عليه الشروط.
وأما عندي فالمشكلة هي من المؤلف لا من المترجم، وإذا رضي بالترجمة ولم يستنكرها فقد جفَّت الأقلام!

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> المشكلة أن التحريف الذي يذهب إليه الأخ لا يكون إلا بإسناد الترجمة إلى صنف معيَّن (علماني نصراني ... إلخ)، فاحتاج من أجل ذلك إلى تسمية رجل تنطبق عليه الشروط.
> وأما عندي فالمشكلة هي من المؤلف لا من المترجم، وإذا رضي بالترجمة ولم يستنكرها فقد جفَّت الأقلام!


صدقت والله..والبعض لا يهتم لإظهار الحق قدر اهتمامه لتلميع الأشخاص ولو على حساب الحق!!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
الأخ: خزانة الأدب.
ما أوردتَ من كلام بعد مشاركتي الأخيرة يقتضي جوابًا مفصّلا جامعًا، وسيأتي بإذن الله، عندما تتيسر ظروف الكتابة دون منغصات أو شواغل...
وريثما يتسنّى لي ذلك، أرجو أن تجيبني عن السؤال التالي:
بما أنّك مُصِرّ على إدانة جمال الدين الأفغاني، واعتباره متَّهمًا لن تثبت براءته من مقاله، والحكم عليه بأنه "يتحمّل المسؤولية الكاملة" عمّا اقترفه قلمه،
ما الذي تستنتجه من مقاله؟
بعبارة أخرى:
_ هل جمال الدين الأفغاني كافر؟
_ زنديق؟
_ مبتدع؟
_ ملحد؟
_ أم "أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوروبا؟
وأرجو أيضًا أن تشرح لي معنى قولك "أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوروبا، مثل فولتير"، فقد التبس عليَّ معناها. وقد نبّهك إلى ذلك أحد الإخوة، لكنك تجاهلتَه.
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.





> الأخ: خزانة الأدب.
> ما أوردتَ من كلام بعد مشاركتي الأخيرة يقتضي جوابًا مفصّلا جامعًا، وسيأتي بإذن الله، عندما تتيسر ظروف الكتابة دون منغصات أو شواغل...
> وريثما يتسنّى لي ذلك، أرجو أن تجيبني عن السؤال التالي:
> بما أنّك مُصِرّ على إدانة جمال الدين الأفغاني، واعتباره متَّهمًا لن تثبت براءته من مقاله، والحكم عليه بأنه "يتحمّل المسؤولية الكاملة" عمّا اقترفه قلمه،
> ما الذي تستنتجه من مقاله؟
> بعبارة أخرى:
> _ هل جمال الدين الأفغاني كافر؟
> _ زنديق؟
> _ مبتدع؟
> ...




الجواب:
لا أدري على وجه اليقين ما حقيقة جمال الدين!
فالجل لغز من الألغاز
وقد خرج الدكتور محمد محمد حسين بهذه النتيجة أيضاً بعد دراسة طويلة له
وهو عندي قطعاً: إيراني ماسوني متلوِّن
أما أهدافه فلا أدري
وفي عصرنا هذا جاء موسى الصدر من إيران إلى لبنان وأنشأ حركة أمل، وجاء محتشمي فأنشأ حزب الله

ولستُ أرتاح لأسلوبك في طرح السؤال، حينما تجعلني كالمعتدي على جمال الدين حين أُحاسبه على مقالته! فهذا ليس خاصاًّ بي ولا بجمال الدين، بل جميع العقلاء - فيما أظن - يعتبرون كل إنسان مسؤولاً عن كلامه المنشور باسمه إلا إذا تبرأ هو منه، فهذا هو الأصل المقرَّر، ومن يريد استثناء جمال الدين فالبيِّنة عليه.
وهذا ما ندندن حوله: أنت تؤكد براءته من المقالة، مع إقرارك بعدم وجود الدليل المادي!
وتؤكد أنه تبرأ منها، من غير دليل!

وأما مقارنته بفولتير ورينان فمن كلام عبدالرحمن بدوي، رويته أنا بالمعنى (بلا أقواس!)، وعبارته (إنه موقف فكر حرّ، من نوع فولتير). وأمن تعرف معنى الحرية في قاموس القوم.
وقد وصفتهما أنا بملاحدة أوربا، وهي نفس الكلمة التي استعملها السيد رشيد في صفة رينان. 
فإن كنت تراهما غير ذلك - من أجل المماحكة - فأنت وشأنك! وإن كنت ترى أن وصفي لهما بالإلحاد ليس دقيقاً 100% فهي وجهة نظر محترمة، ولكنها خارج السياق، لأن صفة المصلح الديني التي نحن بصددها لا تتفق مع كون الرجل (من نوع فولتير)، مهما كانت درجة إلحاد فولتير!

والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
الأخ "خزانة الأدب":
لم يتسنَّ لي بعد "الجو" المناسب لتحرير ما وعدتك به، لكنني قرأت "على الطائر" مشاركتك الأخيرة، واستوقني منها عدد من المسائل، فتأمّلت كلامك على مهل، ثم وددت التعقيب عليها الآن، تجنُّبًا لمزجها بالذي يجول في الخاطر وأنوي إبلاغك به بإذن الله.

* تقول:
"ولستُ أرتاح لأسلوبك في طرح السؤال، حينما تجعلني كالمعتدي على جمال الدين حين أُحاسبه على مقالته! فهذا ليس خاصاًّ بي ولا بجمال الدين، بل جميع العقلاء - فيما أظن - يعتبرون كل إنسان مسؤولاً عن كلامه المنشور باسمه إلا إذا تبرأ هو منه، فهذا هو الأصل المقرَّر، ومن يريد استثناء جمال الدين فالبيِّنة عليه.
وهذا ما ندندن حوله: أنت تؤكد براءته من المقالة، مع إقرارك بعدم وجود الدليل المادي!
وتؤكد أنه تبرأ منها، من غير دليل!"
واعذرني إذا قلت لك: ليس هذا ما ظننتُنا "ندندن حوله"، بل مدار "دندنتنا" هو ما استنتجه عبد الرحمن بدوي من المقال، وأكّدته أنت في أوّل الموضوع ووصفته بأنه "أبلغ من كل كلام"! ولردِّ مغالطات بدوي، أتيتُ بجملة من الاعتراضات، من جملتها التأكيد على أنّ مقال جمال الدين الأفغاني تعرَّض للقص والتشويه. فهذه المسألة جزء من كل، وليست الاعتراض الوحيد.

* وفي الفقرة التي تلي ما نقلتُ كلام أقلّ ما يمكن أن يوصف به هو الغرابة. فأنت تقول:
"وأما مقارنته بفولتير ورينان فمن كلام عبدالرحمن بدوي، رويته أنا بالمعنى (بلا أقواس!)، وعبارته (إنه موقف فكر حرّ، من نوع فولتير). وأنت تعرف معنى الحرية في قاموس القوم.
وقد وصفتهما أنا بملاحدة أوربا، وهي نفس الكلمة التي استعملها السيد رشيد في صفة رينان."
ولفهم كلامك، اعذرني إذا ما أعدتُ عرضه على النحو التالي:
1_ بدوي حكم على الأفغاني بأنه موقف فكر حر من نوع رينان.
2_ رشيد رضا حكم على رينان بأنه من ملاحدة أوروبا.
3_ النتيجة: الأفغاني أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوروبا، من نوع فولتير.
ألا ترى أنّ في هذا الاستدلال حلقةً مفقودة؟
ثم إنّ بدوي لم يحكم على فولتير ولا على رينان بالإلحاد، بينما افتتحتَ أنت موضوعك بقولك:
"وقرأ ما نشره جمال الدين باللغة الفرنسية، فاتضح له أن جمال الدين هو في حقيقة أمره أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوربا، مثل فولتير ورينان"!
وكأني بك تقرِّر هنا ما اتضح لك أنت، ناسبًا إياه إلى عبد الرحمن بدوي! وهذا تجوُّزٌ منك لفت انتباهي أوّل ما قرأت الموضوع، لكنني تجاوزت عنه؛ لأنّ هدفي كان دراسة المسألة من كل جوانبها، لا التوقف عند الجزئيات لمجرد الاعتراض أو "المماحكة"...
أمّا وصفك لفولتير ورينان بأنهما كانا ملحدين، فدعني أقرر لك –دون الحاجة إلى مماحكة- أنّك جانبتَ الصواب في هذه. وألفت انتباهك إلى الفرق بين الإلحاد ومعاداة بعض الأديان أو انتقادها؛ وهو مما لا يخفى عنك...

* وتقول: 
"ولكنها خارج السياق، لأن صفة المصلح الديني التي نحن بصددها لا تتفق مع كون الرجل (من نوع فولتير)، مهما كانت درجة إلحاد فولتير!"
ودعني هنا أيضًا ألفت انتباهك إلى أننا لسنا بصدد هذه المسألة، بل بصدد كون مقال الأفغاني وحدَه مبرِّرًا لنفي صفة الإصلاح الديني عنه. والفرق بين المسألتين شاسع...

* وتقول:
"لا أدري على وجه اليقين ما حقيقة جمال الدين!
فالرجل لغز من الألغاز.
وقد خرج الدكتور محمد محمد حسين بهذه النتيجة أيضاً بعد دراسة طويلة له"
وهذا الكلام من أغرب الغرائب!
وهو يذكِّرنا بـ "الرجل الغامض" الذي رآه لويس عوض ذات ليلة وهو يختلس كتاب المستشرقة الأمريكية...
وإذا كان الدكتور محمد محمد حسين، بعد دراسة طويلة، توصَّل إلى أنّ الرجل "لغز من الألغاز"، كيف توصَّلت أنت إلى أنه أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوروبا منه إلى المسلمين، متابعا في ذلك غلام المستشرقين عبد الرحمن بدوي؟!
فالحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوُّره، والحكم على اللغز لن يكون إلا بالاكتفاء بتقرير أنه لغز...

* وتقول:
"وهو عندي قطعاً: إيراني ماسوني متلوِّن
أما أهدافه فلا أدري"
وهذه أخّرتُها عمدًا، لأنها من المدهشات!
إنّ "لاأدرية" عبد الرحمن بدوي جعلته يتعسف القول للحكم على الإصلاح الديني للأفغاني بأنه "أسطورة"، ثم لمَّا قرأتَ أنت كلامه أُصبتَ -من حيث لا تدري- باللاأدرية فيما يتعلَّق بجمال الدين!
أمّا قولك: "هو عندي قطعًا: إيراني ماسوني متلوِّن"، فالذي استوقفني منها هو "إيراني". فماذا تعني بذلك؟ هل الإيرانية صنف جديد يضاف إلى الفرق الإسلامية؟ هل الإيرانية تهمة تبطل عدالة الرجل؟ هل الإيرانية مذهب فكري ينسب الناس إليه؟
وإيران، كما لا يخفى عنك، أنجبت المئات من علماء المسلمين في شتى العلوم.. فكيف تكون النسبة إليها عارًا، أو منقصة، أو تهمةً يُكتفى بذكرها في الحكم على الرجال؟!
إنّ قولك هذا شبيه بمن نطلب منه قراءة صفحة ممّا كتبه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهّاب، ثم نسأله: ما هو حكمك على هذا الكلام؟ فيجيبنا: "هو عندي قطعًا نجدي"! وكأنّ نجديته كفيلة بتفسير كلامه، أو كأنها تهمة يكفي التلفظ بها لإسقاط قول الرجل!!
ولست أدري ما دخل موسى الصدر ومحتشمي في الموضوع..
و كأنّك قرأت كلام جمال الدين الأفغاني، أو قرأتَ سيرتَه، وأنت تستمع إلى خطاب من خطابات حسني مبارك، أو وليد جنبلاط أو غيره!
ومشكل بعض حكّام العرب تجاه إيران (السياسية لا المذهبية) داء عضال، يحتاج إلى تحليل نفسي عميق؛ ولن يُشفوا منه إلا إذا بُعث فرويد، أو وُضِعوا هم في قبره... وهو من الحيل النفسية التي يموِّهون بها لتغطية ولائهم اللامشروط لأمريكا وتواطئهم المكشوف مع الكيان الصهيوني.
هذا، وأراك لم تجب عن سؤالي! إذ لم أسألك عن حكمك على جمال الدين الأفغاني من خلال أعماله الكاملة، أو كافة فصول حياته، وإنما من خلال المقال الذي يعنينا...
والله وليُّ التوفيق.

----------


## الواحدي

** استدراك:*
أخي خزانة الأدب:
بما أنك تكلمتَ عن بعض الألفاظ الفرنسية بلهجة توحي أنك تجيدها، أرجو أن تجيبني عن السؤال التالي:
ما هو الفرق بين "Islam" و"Islamisme"؟
والسؤال له علاقة وثيقة بموضوعنا.
لك منّي خالص الشكر

----------


## الواحدي

** كلمة لا بد منها:*
نسيت أن أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للإخوة الأفاضل: عبد الله الشهري، وابن الرومية، وأبي الحسين العاصمي، وشذى الجنوب على تسجيل متابعتهم للموضوع، ثم على ملاحظاتهم وتعقيباتهم.
جزاهم الله خير الجزاء.

----------


## الواحدي

[size="5*"]* سؤال أخير:*
اعذرني أخي "خزانة الأدب".. لعلّني أثقلت عليك..
لكن اسمح لي بسؤال آخر فقط، واعتبره السؤال الأخير منّي:
ما هو حكمك على ابن رشد من الناحية الشرعية:
_ هل هو كافر؟
_ ملحد؟
_ زنديق؟
_ متأوِّل؟
والسؤال مرتبط ارتباطًا وثيقا بموضوعنا.
ولك مني الشكر سلفًا، جزاك الله خيرًا..

* ملاحظة: قد أتأخر عن الجواب لأسباب عارضة، فأرجو ألا تنزعج من التأخر[/size]

----------


## الواحدي

** تصويب:*




> 1_ بدوي حكم على الأفغاني بأنه موقف فكر حر من نوع رينان.


والصواب: فولتير.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الأخ الفاضل
لا أرى فائدة للتشريق والتغريب في الأسئلة، والتفريع على الأجوبة، وتشتيت الموضوع، حتى وصلنا إلى قرطبة!
القضية ببساطة:
إن كانت المقالة صحيحة فكلام عبدالرحمن بدوي صحيح، وإلا فلا!
وأرى أننا وصلنا بالنقاش في هذا الجانب إلى غايته، حين قلتَ، بعد ممانعة منك وإلحاح شديد مني:
أقرِّر سلفًا أنَّ المسألة مبنيَّة على ظن راجح، لغياب أية وثيقة تاريخية تصرِّح باسم المترجم.
وأنا لا أستطيع أن أمنعك من التخمين، وللقرَّاء عقول يفرِّقون بها بين من يقدِّم دليلاً ساطعاً تطمئن إليه النفوس وتخضع له العقول، وبين من يضرب في بيداء الاحتمالات للوصول إلى احتمال يوافق الهوى (النصراني خليل غانم)، ويجعل هذا الاحتمال أساساً لاحتمال آخر (الخيانة في الترجمة)، ولا يَأْبَهُ للاحتمالات القريبة المعتادة، كأن يكون المترجم أميناً في الترجمة، وأن يكون سبب صمت جمال الدين عن البراءة منها أنها صحيحة!
والقرَّاء يدركون التناقض الهائل بين صورة (المصلح الديني، قريع الملوك ومزلزل العروش، موقظ الشرق، العبقري الداهية، والأسد الهصور ... إلخ)، وبين الصورة البائسة التي ترسمها أنت له، صورة الذي يتجرَّأ عليه لاجئ سياسي في فرنسا، فيكتب على لسانه كلاماً لا يقوله مسلم، ويعجز هو أن يقول في نصف سطر في أي جريدة: أن خليل غانم افترى عليه! لئلا تغضب الإنتلجنسيا الفرنسية وينهار المشروع الإصلاحي! 


ولكن لا بدَّ من الإجابة على أحد أسئلتك: لماذا إيراني؟
الجواب: لأن جمال الدين كان يسمِّي نفسه (الأفغاني)!
وهذه إحدى أكاذيب التاريخ الكبرى، وأول من شهد عليه بالكذب فيها: الإيرانيون، منذ عصر الشاه إسماعيل إلى يومنا!
وهي (بيضة ديك) من الوزن الثقيل، أين منها مقالة الرد على رينان؟!
واثقل منها رئاسته للمحافل الماسونية (وليس مجرَّد العضوية فيها)، حتى إذا سخط محفلاً ترك المحفل ورئاسته وخرج ليؤسس محفلاً آحر!
مصلحٌ ديني يؤسس محافل ماسونية!
ووالله إن هذه وحدها تكفي لتصحيح كلام بدوي عن زيف صورة المصلح الديني!
ويقول المخدوعون أو الخادعون: هذا الداهية لم يعرف الماسونية! 
بينما عرفها لويس شيخو وشاهين مكاريوس ومحمد سعيد المراغي ومحمد علي العاملي!
والقصد أن هذا الديك ظلّ يضع هذا النوع من البيض طيلة حياته!
(انظر قول الأخ "بيضة الديك" في المشاركة #24).


وأما لغتي الفرنسية فإنني لم أزعم أنني أعرف الأساليب (على الرِّيحة!)، وأعرف اسم المترجم من قراءة الكلام المطبوع! ورحم الله امرءاً عرف قدر نفسه!
ولكنَّي أعوِّض القراء الكرام بهذه النكتة!
خسرو شاهي، (سفير إيران السابق في الفاتيكان)، الذي اعتمدت عليه إوأرشدتنا عليه في موضوع خليل غانم، وشهدت له بالمعرفة والاختصاص، فاتضح لنا أنك تنقل كلامه بالكربون تقريباً -- عقد فصلاً بعنوان (ترجمة مغرضة)، وساق معظم الكلام الذي سطَّرته أنت، من خليل غانم إلى شكيب أرسلان -- وارتكب العديد من الأكاذيب والمجازفات وخيانة الأمانة العلمية، ولما فرغ من إيراد الترجمة العربية للمقالة قال بالحرف (قصّ ولزق من موقعه لمزيد الأمانة!):
آخر ترجمة لرد الأفغاني على رينان عن الأصل الفرنسي أنجزها الدكتور علي شلش. و قد اعتمدناها هنا ظناً منا أنها الترجمة الأدق؟!
فاتضح أن معرفته بالفرنسية كمعرفتي بلغة الزولو!


وبقي سؤال أرى أنك ملزم بالإجابة عليه:
سألتك في أول مداخلة بيننا (لم تصرِّح بأنك وقفت على أصل كلام الأفغاني باللغة العربية، وعلى أصل الترجمة الفرنسية)، فقلتَ في الجواب (وقد تساءلتَ إن كنتُ اطَّلعتُ على الترجمة العربية لرد الأفغاني على رينان. وأطمئنك إلى أنني لم أشرع في مشاركتي الأولى في هذا الموضوع إلا ونص المقالات الثلاث تحت عيني) (انظر المشاركة # 12 أعلاه).
سؤالي واضح للغاية! فلماذا هذه الحَيْدة؟! ولماذا يُحَرَّف كلامي ويُوضع على لساني سؤالٌ مختلف بالكليَّة؟! 
ولعل القراء يذكرون أنك ترمي عبد الرحمن بدوي بالتعسُّف، وتصفه (بالمتأرِّخ المتفلسف)!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

وها هو خسروشاهي يسميه:
جمال الدين الأسد أبادي! 
http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat...hrib/14/12.htm
انظر رقم (8) في القائمة

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لغز آخر!
خسرو شاهي يسمِّيه في إيران:
جمال الدين الأسد أبادي!
ويسمِّيه في البلاد العربية:
جمال الدين الأفغاني!
كما قال عمران بن حطَّان:
يَوْمًا يَمانٍ إذا لاقَيْتُ ذا يَمَنٍ * وإن لَقِيتُ مَعَدِّيًّا فعَدْنَاني 
ولا يزال اللغز مستمرًّا!
انظر الصورة المرفقة من الغلاف الداخلي لكتابه (العروة الوثقى)!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

آسف!
الآن فقط عرفتُ أن لقبه:
آية الله خسرو شاهي!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> ومشكل بعض حكّام العرب تجاه إيران (السياسية لا المذهبية) داء عضال، يحتاج إلى تحليل نفسي عميق؛ ولن يُشفوا منه إلا إذا بُعث فرويد، أو وُضِعوا هم في قبره...


تفسير هذا المشكل لا يحتاج إلى فرويد!
وأظنُّك تعرفه كلَّ المعرفة!
الجواب من وصية الخميني
(وهو طبعاً إيران السياسية والمذهبية!): و لازم* است* در نوحه*ها و اشعار مرثيه* و اشعار ثناي* از ائمة* حق* ـ عليهم* سلام*الله ـ به*طور كوبنده* فجايع* و ستمگريهاي* ستمگران* هر عصر و مصر يادآوري* شود؛ و در اين* عصر كه* عصر مظلوميت* جهان* اسلام* به* دست* امريكا و شوروي* و ساير وابستگان* به* آنان* و از آن* جمله* آل* سعود، اين* خائنين* به* حرم* بزرگ* الهي* ـ لعنة*الله و ملائكته* و رسله* عليهم* ـ  
المصدر:
http://www.imam-khomeini.com/Vasiyat%20Nameh/Vasiyat%20Nameh.htm

----------


## الواحدي

** (فإنّ الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق...) **
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي الكريم: خزانة الأدب
لا شرّقتُ ولا غرَّبتُ، بل ما ذهبتُ بك إلى قرطبة إلا لأعيدك إلى باريس؛ لكن يبدو لي أنّك مولَع بالأسفار، فها أنت ذا تطير بنا إلى إيران، ويحرن قلمك بها حران مَن سوعد على الحيدة!
وقد تعمّدتُ ذكر إيران، لأتأكَّد من منهجك في الحوار وطريقتك في المباحثة، فجاء جوابك مخيِّبًا للظن مؤكِّدًا لما لمسته منك منذ البداية وتغاضيتُ عنه..
منذ بداية حديثنا، كنت أسطر كل ما أراه مناسبًا للتعمّق في الموضوع وتسليط الضوء على كافة جوانبه، وكنت أنت في كل مرة تتمسَّك بجزئية من جزئيات كلامي، وتضعها تحت المجهر، ثم ترسم عليها علامة استفهام، وتطالب بالدليل عليها.. وكأنّها هي الحجة التي يسقط بسقوطها الاستدلال! وكل ما ذكرتُه أنا لزيادة البيان، تشبثتَ به أنت وكأنه عين البرهان!
فحالي وحالك كرجلين: أحدهما يبحث عن إبرة في كومة قش، والثاني يبحث عن قشة في كومة إبر!
ومع ذلك، لم أنزعج من صنيعك، بل كنت أفرح له؛ لأنني اعتبرته إثراء للبحث، ولأنّ همّي كان تدارس الموضوع بتجرُّد الباحث لا بنفسية المجادل.. ولو كان همّي الجدل والمراء، لتوقفت عند أوّل مشاركة لك، ولتناولتها بنفس الطريقة واللغة التي تناولتَ أنت بها ما سقتُه مِن كلام. لكنني تجنبت ذلك، لعلمي أنه لن يقدّمنا كثيرًا في استكناه الحقيقة، ولأنّ أسلوب "قلتَ/أقول" لا يستهوني البتة...
واستمرّ الأمر على هذه الحال إلى غاية المشاركة رقم 44.. وفيها شعرتُ أنني أفضيتُ بكل ما يمكن قوله في المسألة، وظننتُ أنّنا قطعنا شوطَا لا بأس به في المدارسة. لكنك أتيتَ بعدها بكلام أكّد لي أنّ الأفاضل الذين تابعوا معنا الموضوع كانوا أكثر استيعابا لتسلسل كلامنا وأدق فهما لفحواه منك! ثم عدتَ إلى موّالك الأوَّل، وصرَّحت أنّ "المشكلة هي من المؤلف لا من المترجم، وإذا رضي بالترجمة ولم يستنكرها فقد جفَّت الأقلام!"
وهنا ازداد عَجبي، لأنّك بعد كل الكلام الذي قيل، تعيدنا إلى نقطة البداية! فتأمّلتُ كلامك كلَّه، وقرَّرت التنزُّل إلى نهجك أنت في المحاورة، لعلّ ذلك يختصر الوقت والجهد..
نعم إنّها الحيدة! ولكنها حيدة على نهج إبراهيم الخليل، لا حيدة المعترض العليل، الذي لا دليل له إلا المطالبة بالدليل.
ثم وجّهتُ إليك ثلاث أسئلة واضحة صريحة دقيقة لا لبس فيها، بِنِيَّة العودة إلى صلب الموضوع. لكنني وجدتك وفيًّا لعادتك، تتغاضى عن المتن، وتهرع إلى الهامش ثم تكبِّر حروفه لتجعل منه عنوانًا!
ومن ذلك: قصة "خسرو شاهي"!
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

*** ماذا لو خسرنا خسرو شاهي؟ ***

وقبل الجواب عن هذا السؤال الوجودي "الموغل في القلق"، والتعرُّض لما اكتشفتَه من "معلومات خطيرة" حول الموضوع، أرجو أن تتكرّم وتسمح لي بالإجابة عن السؤال التالي:
ما الذي أوصلنا إلى خسرو شاهي؟
وهذا يعيدنا إلى مسألة أخرى، وهي تعريضك بأنّ ما سطرتُه من كلام منسوخ عن غيري، لا ناقة لي فيه ولا جمل؛ وكأنّك استكثرت أن يقول مثلي ما قال!
وهنا لا بد من توضيح مسألتين اثنتين:
1_ نحن نتحاور في مجلس، ولسنا نتنافس في إطار مسابقة علمية لنيل أحسن دراسة أكاديمية حول الموضوع. ولو كان مقام الحديث مقام الدراسة أو التأليف العلمي، لكان الأسلوب غير الأسلوب، ولالتزمنا التوثيق منذ البداية. لكنني أعتقد أنّ التوثيق وكثرة الإحالات في المنتديات نهج تستثقله النفس وتنفر عنه عين القارئ؛ اللهمّ إلا إذا دعت إليه الضرورة.
2_ لما سطرتُ أوّل مشاركة لي في الموضوع، لم أستند إلى أي مرجع، بل عدت في جزء من ذلك إلى الذاكرة، وفي كثير منه إلى التحليل للوثيقة التي هي محور النقاش. وقد تطلَّب منّي ذلك الحصول على الترجمة العربية للمقالات الثلاث، ثم الحصول على أصلها الفرنسي. ولفتت إشارة عبد الرحمن بدوي الخاطئة إلى "شكري غانم" انتباهي، فبحثت عن غانم وسيرته وعلاقته بجمال الدين الأفغاني...
ولعلّك ستتعجب إذا ما قلت لك أنّ معظم ما توصلت إليه من استنتاجات، هو نفسه ما وجدته فيما بعد مبثوثًا في المراجع التي تناولت هذه المسألة، والذي كان ينقصه هو التوثيق فحسب. وكنتُ أحجمتُ عن ذكر هذا من قبل خشية أن يُعتقَد أنه تزكية للنفس، لكنني أثبتُّه الآن لأنه شهادة لا بد منها لرفع اللبس.. ولو تجرّد غيري بالنفسية ذاتها التي تجردت بها لدراسة الموضوع، وليس بين يديه إلا المقالات الثلاث وما يعرفه من فكر جمال الدين الأفغاني وتاريخه، لتوصّل إلى الاستنتاجات نفسها، دون الحاجة إلى مرجع حول المسألة ذاتها.
لكنني لمَّا رأيتك تطالب بالدليل، وفهمتُ أنّ الدليل لديك هو أي كلام مكتوب منشور حول المسألة، شرط ألا يكون بقلم الواحدي، أتيتك بالمراجع التي تناولت المسألة، ليطمئنّ قلبي قبل قلبك...
ثم إنني رأيتك تخلط في موضوع نقل كلام الغير وضوابطه، وظنّي أنّك لم تلجأ إلى ذلك عمدًا.. وأنت تعلم أنّ بعض الحقائق هي من البداهة بحيث لا يُشترَط فيها الإشارة إلى كل من ذكرها أو قال بها. ومن ذلك إشارتك إلى "سمين باشا" و"النصيبية". ومن المعروف أنّ محمد عمارة أشار إلى ذلك وغيره ممّا هو من جنسه في رده على لويس عوض؛ ولكن اعذرني إذا قلتُ لك إنني أعلم من نفسي أنني لو قرأتُ مقالات لويس العويض إبّان صدورها، لتنبّهتُ إلى ما تنبّه إليه محمد عمارة، لأنه مِن بيِّنات الأخطاء التي لا يرتكبها إلا لويس عويض وعبد الرحمن بدوي ومَن شاكَلهم...
ثم إنني لم أدّع أنَّني مكتشف ذلك، كما أنَّني لم أنقل عن عمارة حرفيًّا كما أوهمتَ؛ بل العبارة عبارتي، وهي من حقوقي الفكرية التي أعتز بها. وكذا الأمر بالنسبة إلى خسرو شاهي..
والذي يقرأ كلامك، يتوهّم أنني لم أفعل سوى نقل آراء من سبقني، ولو أنصفتَ لميَّزت، ولاستعملتَ كلامًا أكثر دقّة من الأسلوب المطاطي الذي تميّز به عبد الرحمن بدوي...
ولْنَعُد الآن إلى سؤالنا المتفرّع عن السؤال "الموغل في القلق"، وهو: ما الذي أوصلنا إلى خسرو شاهي؟
لم أذكر "خسرو شاهي" إلا في المشاركة رقم 30، وذلك بعد إصرارك على الإتيان بـ "الدليل"! ولم أكن في حاجة إلى ذكره البتّة، ولكنني فعلت (كما هو مبيّن في المشاركة رقم 41) لأثبت لك أنّ الذين رجّحوا كون "خليل غانم" هو مترجم المقال لا يجمهم لا المذهب ولا التوجّه الإيديولوجي، ومع ذلك اتفقوا على الاستنتاج نفسه، وهذا يقوِّي ما رجَّحتُه. فمحمد حدّاد، مع أنه لا بيتعد عن موقف عبد الرحمن بدوي من المسألة، أثبت ذلك. وخسرو شاهي بذل الجهد الذي بذل بدافع قومي مذهبي، وكلامه حول آثار الأفغاني هو محاولة إيديولوجية للمقاربة بين الخميني وجمال الدين أو جعله رمزًا للتقريب بين المذاهب على أقل التقدير. لكن الذي يهمّنا أنه باحث، وأنه أثبت ترجيح مَن رجَّح كون خليل غانم هو المترجم. وسمير أبو حمدان يعتبَر متخصِّصًا في تراث النهضة وأعلامها، سعى إلى أن يكون موضوعيا في تناوله لما يتعلّق بهذه المسألة، وتوصل إلى النتيجة نفسها.
لدينا إذن باحث كتب ما كتب مِن وجهة نظر إديولوجية علمانية، وباحث شيعي متمسك بشيعيته، وباحث حاول أن يكون موضوعيا في دراسته؛ وكلهم أثبتوا نفس الاستنتاج! هذا الذي أردته بإحالتك على "خسرو شاهي" الذي يبدو أنه نغّص عليك تفكيرك، مع أنّ المثل الفارسي يقول: "كل ما يقوله خسرو حلو"!
وماذا لو أضفت كتاب "محمد الزحيلي" إلى المراجع؟ هل كنت ستخصص فصلا للطعن فيه واتهامه بأنه متواطئ مع النظام النصيري؟!
أمّا لماذا لم أكن بحاجة إلى خسرو شاهي هذا، فالسبب في ذلك بيِّن، وهو أنّه ينقل حرفيًّا تقريبا عن سمير أبو حمدان. ولو رجعتَ إلى هامش الصفحة 179 في الجزء الثالث من كتاب "الآثار الكاملة" لجمال الدين الأفغاني، بإعداد خسرو شاهي، لقرأتَ التالي:
"هذه الدراسة والمقدمة، للأستاذ سمير أبو حمدان، وترجمة النص –للرد- هي للدكتور علي شلش".
وعليه، فإنّ كل التهويل الذي أثرتَه حول خسرو شاهي لا معنى له، ولا علاقة له بالموضوع. وها أنذا أصرِّح لك أنني قتلتُ خسرو شاهي، إكرامًا لك ونكايةً في كل الروافض؛ لكن ماذا نفعل بسمير أبي حمدان؟ هل نستبيح دمه هو أيضًا؟ ثم هبني قتلتُ أبا حمدان.. هل يحل ذلك الإشكال؟ والإشكال –كما تعلم- ليس في القائل، وإنما في مقاله.
وكل "الدوشة" التي أثرتَها حول خسرو شاهي والماسونية والإيرانية تذكِّرني بكلام كنت قرأتُه لمصطفى صبري حول أحد الكتَّاب المصريين، حيث يقول: "(...) كما هو عادة أكثر المؤلفين بمصر في العِلم والعالِم: يكتبون حكاية أو ترجمة أو منقبة، ولا يدخلون في مسائل العلم..."
وفي عبارته بعض التحامل والمبالغة، لكنها تنطبق تمامًا على عبد الرحمن بدوي ومَن سار على دربه. فهو بدل محاولة رفع الإشكال الذي يثيره مقال الأفغاني، سرد علينا قصة محمد عبده وهو في بيروت، ثم بنى عليها، وقرّر أنّ الأفغاني ليس مصلحا دينيا! وأنت، بدل استنطاق المقال والحكم عليه بما يستحقه، دون حيف أو شطط، تجنّبت المسائل الجوهرية وتشبّثت بالقصص الجانبية، وخرجت بنا إلى الماسونية والإيرانية و.. خسرو شاهي، الذي كان لك فضل السبق في التنبيه إلى أنّ لقبه "آية الله"! وهي معلومة لن أذكرها مستقبلا إلا منسوبةً إليك، من باب الأمانة العلمية!!
وفي الأخير: ماذا لو خسرنا خسرو شاهي؟ والجواب: لا شيء، سوى المزيد من الوقت الضائع...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
*** قالها عبد الرحمن بدوي! **
أخي الكريم:
تقول: "القضية ببساطة: إن كانت المقالة صحيحة فكلام عبدالرحمن بدوي صحيح، وإلا فلا!"
وكنت سأضيف إلى كلامك علامة تعجُّب، لكنني وجدتُك بادرتَ إلى وضعها، فلك منّي خالص الشكر والامتنان...
و"ببساطة": كلامك هذا من غرائب الاحتجاجات!
فتصحيح نسبة المقال إلى الأفغاني لا يكفي لتصحيح كلام بدوي؛ لأنّ كلام بدوي هو ما استنتجه بفهمه السقيم من النص، وأنا أنأى بك أن تكون في أحكامك رهينة لأمثاله...
ولو قلتَ: "قرأتُ المقال مسلِّمًا بصحة نسبته إلى الأفغاني، وتوصَّلت إلى نفس ما توصَّل إليه بدوي"، لهضمت كلامك. لكن هضم كلامك لن يتمّ إلا ببعض المقبِّلات.. لماذا؟ لأنّك قرَّرت –انطلاقًا من كلام بدوي- في أوَّل الموضوع أنَّ جمال الدين الأفغاني "أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوروبا، مثل فولتير"، وهذا ما لم يقله بدوي.. ثم لمّا سألتك عن ذلك، أجبت بتركيبة قياسية غريبة، لم يقل بها لا المناطقة ولا الأصوليون.. يضاف إلى ذلك أنّك جعلت الأفغاني وبدوي في نفس السلة، حين جعلتَ "وشهد شاهد من أهلها" خاتمة لمشاركتك الأولى. وهذا يجعلني أشك في فهمك لكلام الأفغاني، وعبد الرحمن بدوي ورينان وفولتير مجتمعين...
كما أنّ كلامك يوحي بأنَّك لم تطّلع على المقالات الثلاث بالفرنسية، وهذا حاجز منهجي آخر من شأنه أن يمنعك من التأكُّد من أنّ ما نقله بدوي على لسان الأفغاني هو نفس ما قاله الأفغاني..
وكنتَ قلتَ في المشاركة رقم 47: "والذين ترجموا مقالة الأفغاني أجمعوا على ترجمة عبارة رينان (بالملحدين الكبار)". ولن أطالبك بأسماء المترجمين الذين اطلعتَ على ترجماتهم، ولا بـ "الدليل" على صحة كلامك، فهذا ليس من دأبي.. ولن أطعن في دعوى الإجماع، فهذا الطعن غالبًا ما "يوجع الدماغ"، كما تعلم.. ولن أخوض معك في دقائق اللغة الفرنسية وفي الخلط الذي وقعتَ فيه في المشاركة رقم 47، وكأنّك لا تدري أنّ اللغة لا تُستقَى من المعجمات ثنائية وثلاثية اللغة! ولن أعود إلى ما طالبتُك به حول ذِكر الفرق بين "Islam" و"Islamisme" والدلالات المختلفة لكل لفظة منفردة، إلا أذا صرَّحتَ لي بأنك تجيد هذه اللغة. فقد وقع لي عدة مرّات أن أتعبتُ نفسي مع بعض الناشرين في شرح بعض إشكالات الترجمة، وكانت النتيجة المتكررة هي أنه لن يقتنع إلا إذا أتينا بشخص ثالث يجيد الفرنسية وله خبرة في مجال الترجمة، ليقرّر ما نحن بصدده أو ينفيه..
لن ألجأ إلى أية واحدة من هذه الطرائق، بل سأكتفي بإعادتك إلى ترجمة عبد الرحمن بدوي نفسه؛ لتُدرك أنّ الذي لا يفهم الكلام، عاجز ضرورةً عن إصدار الأحكام... ولتتأكّد أنَّه عَيِيٌّ في اللغتين.. وسأكتفي حصرًا بمقال رينان الأول، لأنه كُتِب بالفرنسية ولم يتعرّض لأي تحوير أو تشويه من شأنه أن يُعذَر به المترجِم. كما أنّني لن أخوض في دقائق الترجمة، بل أكتفي بسرد ما هو واضح بيِّن من الأخطاء:
_ يقول (ص 314): "الأحرار الذين يدافعون عن الإسلام لا يعرفون الإسلام." وفي الأصل الفرنسي "les libéreaux". وهو لا يميِّز بين "libre" و"libéral"!
_ يقول (ص 314): "في النصف الأول من العصور الوسطى، احتمل الإسلام الفلسفة". ولفظ "احتمل" في هذا الموضع لفظ محتمل، وهو لا يليق بمن يترجم نصًّا "فلسفيا"!
_ يقول (ص 314): "إنّ اللاهوت (المسيحي) الغربي لم يكن بأقل اضطهادًا لغيره من الدين الإسلامي. (314) "لغيره" غير موجودة في الأصل؛ وهي خطأ فادح، لأنّ المعنى المفهوم الظاهر من السياق هو اضطهاد الأتباع المارقين، لا مطلق الغير...
_ يقول (ص 315): "إنّ المفاخرة بالإسلام بسبب ابن سينا، وابن زهر، وابن رشد هي مثلما نفاخر بالكاثوليكية بسبب جالليلو" خاطئة تماما وملتبسة وركيكة، حتى إنه اضطر إلى شرحها!
_ يقول (315): _ "والاقتناع أنه لا فائدة منه، وأنه عبث، وشبه كفر" وهي ترجمة خاطئة منافية لما جاء في الأصل. و"شبه الكفر" يذكِّرني بشيء ما...
_ يقول: "لقد جعل من البلاد التي فتحها ميدانًا مغلقًا دون الثقافة الفعلية للروح." وقوله "الثقافة الفعلية للروح" لترجمة" (la culture rationnelle de l’esprit) من أغرب الغرائب وأفدح الجهالات! وقد أخطأ في ترجمة الكلمات الثلاث جميعها! وبحكم ممارستي لهذه الصنعة، بإمكاني استنتاج كيف وقع بدوي في هذا الخطأ؟ وما هي المراحل التي أوصلته إلى هذه الفضيحة؛ لكن ليس هنا مكان بسط هذا الحديث... والأغرب من ذلك أنّ المترجم فيلسوف، لكنه لا يميِّز بين "العقل" و"الروح" والنفس"!! و"الروح لا دخل لها إطلاقا في سياق كلام رينان...
_  يقول (ص 315): "كله بدعة، من أوّله إلى آخره". والجملة، إضافة إلى كونها غير مطابقة للأصل، قد بلغت من ركيك القول منتهاه بتحصيل الحاصل...
_ يقول (315): "ونتيجة العلم ليست طرد، بل إبعاد ما هو إلهي دائمًا." وتأمّل هذا الكلام، ثم أجبني: أأعجميٌّ؟ أم عربي؟
_ يقول (314): "فالشرطة كما قلت كانت في أيدي النصارى، وكانت مهمتها الرئيسية مطاردة محاولات شيعة علي." وهذا نموذج للترجمة الحرفية الفجّة، التي لا تأخذ بعين الاعتبار دلالات السياق، وتتجاهل التمايز بين دلالات اللفظ الواحد بين اللغتين: المترجم عنها والمترجم إليها. وإلا فما معنى "محاولات شيعة علي"؟! محاولة اغتيال؟ محاولة الفرار؟ محاولة القفز على الزانة في الألعاب الأولمبية؟!
_ يقول (314)، وهذه أجّلتُها عمدًا، لأنها من المضحكات المبكيات: "فتسرب الكثير من الأشياء من خلال خروق هذه الشبكة الواسعة الخروق." ياسلااااااااااا  ام! ما هذا البيان؟! ما هذه البلاغة؟! أين أنت يا سحبان؟ أدركنا!
وبعد هذه "الخروق" التي اتسعت على المترجم، ماذا يمكننا القول فيمن لم يحسِّن فرنسيته، ونسي عربيته، فجاء بالأعاجيب؟! 
وانتبه: إنّني لا أرمي بهذا إلى نفي نسبة المقالة إلى الأفغاني، بل إلى إثبات أنّ حكم بدوي على كلام لم يفهمه كما ينبغي، ثم ترجمه مشوَّهًا، ثم أضاف إليه لوثته الفكرية لتفسيره، لا يمكن بأية حال من الأحوال الوثوق به...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

*** قلتَ/أقول.. وسيقال! ***

طريقة "قلتَ/أقول" ليست من أساليب "الجدل العالي"؛ ومع ذلك سألجأ إليها تنزُّلا، لعلمي أنها قد تروق بعض القوم..
_ قلتَ: "المشكلة أن التحريف الذي يذهب إليه الأخ لا يكون إلا بإسناد الترجمة إلى صنف معيَّن (علماني نصراني ... إلخ)، فاحتاج من أجل ذلك إلى تسمية رجل تنطبق عليه الشروط".
_ أقول: لم أحتج إلى "خليل غانم" ولم أخترعه، بل رجّح كونه المترجم بعض ذوي العقول الراجحة من الباحثين، ولم يلتفت إليه ذوو العقول المأقونة من أمثال بدوي، هذا الباحث المحقق المدقق الذي اعتقد أنه "شكري غانم"!

_ قلتَ: "يضرب في بيداء الاحتمالات للوصول إلى احتمال يوافق الهوى (النصراني خليل غانم)، ويجعل هذا الاحتمال أساساً لاحتمال آخر (الخيانة في الترجمة)، ولا يَأْبَهُ للاحتمالات القريبة المعتادة، كأن يكون المترجم أميناً في الترجمة، وأن يكون سبب صمت جمال الدين عن البراءة منها أنها صحيحة!
_ أقول: أتيناك باحتمال رجّحناه باستناده إلى القرائن، وأتيتنا باحتمال سنده الوحيد هو معتاد الحل. ولعل في الذي نقلناه لك من الترجمة العرجاء لعبد الرحمن بدوي دليلا على أنّ المترجم قد لا يكون "أمينًا" ولو أخلص النية، لجهله بعبارات القوم، أو لتسرُّعه، وما إلى ذلك... ثم إنّ قصارى ما يمكن أن نصل إليه في هذه المسألة –تسليمًا- هو تكافؤ الأدلة. وهذا يحيلنا إلى النص الفرنسي للمقالات واستنطاقه استنطاقا دلاليا؛ وهذا ما نبَّهت إليه مِن قبل، لكنك لم تعرّج عليه!

_ قلتَ: "سألتك في أول مداخلة بيننا: (لم تصرِّح بأنك وقفت على أصل كلام الأفغاني باللغة العربية، وعلى أصل الترجمة الفرنسية)"
_ أقول: أمّا أصل الترجمة الفرنسية فوقفت عليه، ولله الحمد. وأمّا أصل كلام الأفغاني بالعربية، فلم يقل أحد إنه موجود ولا ادّعيتُ ذلك. ولو كان الأصل موجودًا لما قضينا كل هذا الوقت في الأخذ والرد! وغياب الأصل هو الذي يفرض علينا أن نتحفظ في تناول الترجمة، وملابساتها، وصاحبها.. وذلك من باب الإنصاف العلمي.

_ قلتَ عن خسرو شاهي: "وارتكب العديد من الأكاذيب والمجازفات وخيانة الأمانة العلمية".
_ أقول: أرجو أن تذكر لنا كل ما اتهمتَه به، فقد خفي عنِّي...

_ قلتَ: "وأما لغتي الفرنسية فإنني لم أزعم أنني أعرف الأساليب (على الرِّيحة!)، وأعرف اسم المترجم من قراءة الكلام المطبوع! ورحم الله امرءاً عرف قدر نفسه!"
_ أقول: لم أكتب ما كتبتُ إلا مستحضرًا قدر نفسي. وقدر نفسي هو أنني أمضيت 15 عامًا مشتغلا في ترجمة النصوص المتخصصة في الدراسات الإسلامية تحديدًا.. وقدر نفسي هو أنني اجتهدت وتحصلت على كل أعداد جريدة الديبا لعامي 1882 و1883.. وقدر نفسي أنني حصلت على أعداد من مجلة "أبو نظارة زرقا" الصادرة في باريس.. وقدر نفسي أنّني انكببت على كل هاته الوثائق قراءةً ومقارنةً وتحليلا، ثم توصَّلت إلى ما توصلت إليه من استنتاجات. فلم يكن الكلام اعتباطًا، ولا "على الريحة" كما توهَّمتَ.. ورحم الله امرءاً عرف قدر نفسه!

_ قلت، واستشهدت ببيت عمران:
يَوْمًا يَمانٍ إذا لاقَيْتُ ذا يَمَنٍ * وإن لَقِيتُ مَعَدِّيًّا فعَدْنَاني
_ أقول: لو كان جمال الدين الأفغاني حيًّا لأجابك: "لو تأمّلتَ سبب ورود هذا البيت، لأدركتَ لماذا كنت أنسب نفسي تارة إلى أفغانستان وطورًا إلى إيران. والفرق بيني وبين عمران أنّ انتسابي في الحالتين صحيح. وأنا الحسيني، وأنا الإستانبولي، وأنا الأسدآبادي، وأنا المراغي".
قال ابن عبد ربّه، وهو ليس إيرانيًّا ولا شيعيًّا: "وقول عمران بن حطّان هذا يحتمل غير هذا المعنى؛ إلا أنّ هذا أقرب إليه وأشبه به، لأنّه أراد أنه مع اليَمانيّ يمانيّ، ومَع العَدناني عدناني. فيحتمل أنّ ذلك لخوف منه أو مساعدة، وكل ذلك داخل في باب الحنكة والحذق والتجربة."

_ قلتَ: "ولكن لا بدَّ من الإجابة على أحد أسئلتك: لماذا إيراني؟ الجواب: لأن جمال الدين كان يسمِّي نفسه (الأفغاني)! وهذه إحدى أكاذيب التاريخ الكبرى."
_ أقول: سأستخدم معك طريقة الإلزام نفسها التي لم تملّ من اللجوء إليها تهرُّبًا مِن صلب الموضوع: من أين لك أنّ تسميته "الأفغاني" هي "إحدى أكاذيب التاريخ الكبرى"؟ اذكر مصادرك، ويحبَّذ أن تكون تاريخية، مع الإشارة إلى عنوان الكتاب، واسم المؤلف، ورقم الصفحة.
أقول هذا مع لفت الانتباه إلى أنّ هذه المسألة لا علاقة لها إطلاقًا بموضوعنا...

_ قلتَ: "(...) الصورة البائسة التي ترسمها أنت له..."
_ أقول: هي ليست صورة بائسة إلا في ذهن مَن لم يدرس تاريخ الرجل، ولم يطّلع على الظروف التي رحل فيها إلى باريس، وكذا مَن ليس له خبرة بالسياسة أو العمل السياسي...

_ قلتَ: "مصلحٌ ديني يؤسس محافل ماسونية! ووالله إن هذه وحدها تكفي لتصحيح كلام بدوي عن زيف صورة المصلح الديني!"
_ أقول: لستَ مضطرًّا إلى القسَم، لا سيما في أمور غاب بعضها عنّي وعنك... وألفت انتباهك إلى أنّ ماسونية الأفغاني لا علاقة لها إطلاقًا بالمقال، ولم يُشر إليها عبد الرحمن بدوي، لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.. وعليه، فالكلام عنها حيدة الـمُلْتَجّ، لا حيدة الـمُحْتَجّ!
وأرجو أن تُتعب نظرك قليلا معي في مراجعة "موسوعة اليهود واليهودية"، لتقرأ بعينيك كلامه عن تطوّر الماسونية في العالم العربي. ولعلّك اطلعت على الكتاب، لكن نسيت بعض مضامينه؛ لهذا ستكون مراجعته مفيدة للنظر...

_ قلتَ: "وللقرَّاء عقول يفرِّقون بها بين من يقدِّم دليلاً ساطعاً تطمئن إليه النفوس وتخضع له العقول..."
_ أقول: أين هو "الدليل الساطع" الذي قدَّمتَه، عدا تشبُّثك بكلام عبد الرحمن بدوي؟! وكلام بدوي، من أيّ الجهات أتيتَه وجدتَه مهترئا لا ينتهض شبهةً يُشغَّب بها، فكيف تعتبره "دليلا ساطعًا"؟! ولو كان ساطعًا، لَما أخطأت أنت في فهمه واعتبرتَ أنه يفيد أنّ الأفغاني كان "أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوروبا"! اللهمّ إلا إذا كنت تقصد بقولك "ساطعا" ساطع الحصري، فتلك مسألة أخرى قد يخفى سطوعها عن زرقاء اليمامة...
وألفتُ انتباهك إلى أنّنا منذ بدأنا هذا النقاش –المفيد بإذن الله- لم تعد ولو مرَّةً إلى المقالات الثلاث ولم تتحدَّث عنها. ولمّا سألتك عن حكمك على الأفغاني من خلال مقاله، تصاممتَ وتشبّثت ببدوي؛ وهو ممّا لا يُتشبَّث به، لأنه "قَلِق" جدا و"يموت في القلق"...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(...تابع)

*** أين الموضوع؟! ***

أخي الكريم: خزانة الأدب
يبدو لي أننا الآن نتناقش في فترة نظنها الوقت بدل الضائع.. لكنني أسمع هاتفا ينادي من أعماق الذات قائلا: لا وجود للوقت الضائع، وبالتالي لن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ما أنتما فيه...
الذي كان عليَّ قوله، قلتُه إلى غاية المشاركة رقم: 44. أمّا باقي الكلام، فكان مجاراةً لأسلوبك في الحوار..
وقد كتبتُ ما كتبتُ ونصب عيني البحث العلمي المتجرِّد، ومتعة استكناه المجهول من خلال استنطاق الوثائق.. وهذا لا يعني أنّني تجاهلتك، بل –على العكس من ذلك- استفدتُ كثيرًا من اعتراضاتك؛ وهذا من ثمرات الحوار إذا كانت نية أصحابه سليمة من حظوظ النفس...
ولكن اعذرني إذا ما صارحتك أنّ كلامك كلّه، باستثناء مشاركتك الأولى، كان على هامش الموضوع. وكلَّما قرأتُ تعقيبًا من تعقيباتك تعجّبت، وخيِّل إليَّ أنك كلما جلستَ إلى الشاشة لقراءة ما كتبتُه، قرأتَ عليها "بياض في الأصل"!!
الموضوع الذي تفضَّلت بطرحه هو كالتالي: جمال الدين الأفغاني هو أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوروبا منه إلى المسلمين، واعتباره مصلحا إسلاميا "أسطورة موغلة في الزيف". وهذا الكلام هو ما ستنتجتَه أنت من كلام عبد الرحمن بدوي، واعتبرتَه "أبلغ كلام"!
وكان رأيي –ولا يزال- أنّ هذين الحكمين، انطلاقًا من رد جمال الدين الأفغاني على رينان، أغلوطتان متعسَّفتان، لا تستقيمان بتاتا ولا تنسجمان مع فكر جمال الدين ولا مع سيرته وشهادة معاصريه، ولا يقرّهما المنهج العلمي المنصف في تقييم أقوال الرجال والحكم على مجموع أعمالهم.
ولأنّ الكلام قد ينسي بعضُه بعضًا، أرى من الضروري أن أذكِّر بما رأيتُ أنه كان ينبغي على عبد الرحمن بدوي فعله، قبل التفوُّه بحماقته تلك، وهو كالتالي:
_ التأكد من صحة نسبة المقال إلى الأفغاني.
_ فإذا تم ذلك: التأكُّد من لغة النص الأصلي، هل كتبه الأفغاني بالفرنسية؟ أم تُرجِم عن العربية؟
_ إذا ثبت أنه تُرجِم إلى الفرنسية: التعرُّف على هوية المترجِم.
_ إذا تمّ كل ذلك: البحث عن أسباب إعراض الأفغاني عن تكذيب المقال أو تصحيحه.
_ إذا لم نتوصّل في ذلك إلى جواب يقيني: العودة إلى المقال بالدراسة والتحليل، واستنطاقه على ضوء المعهود من فكر الأفغاني، قبل كتابة المقال وبعدها.
_ إذا سلّمنا أنّ المقال لا يحتمل أي تأويل، وسلّمنا أيضًا بأنّ الأفغاني كتبه عن اقتناع: عدنا إلى الأعمال الكاملة للأفغاني وجعلناها هي الفيصل في تقييم فكره، لا العكس كما شاءت ذلك فذلكة عبد الرحمن بدوي ونواياه التي لا تخفى على لبيب..
بمعنى آخر: حتى لو حذفنا كل عناصر توثيق واستنطاق النص، وسلّمنا أنّ الأفغاني أقرّه ولم يعترض عليه، ثم جاء عبد الرحمن بدوي وقال: "إذن نستنتج أنّ الأفغاني كان أقرب إلى الملاحدة وأنه لم يكن مصلحًا دينيا"، قلنا له بلهجته "شوف لك غيرها"! فالنص –على علّاته- لا يؤدي إلى هذين الاستنتاجين مجتمعين، وفكر الأفغاني وسيرة حياته يناقضانهما تمام المناقضة.
هذا هو رأيي "ببساطة"، على حد تعبيرك...
وقد تعرّض الشيخ الرضا لنفس الإشكال في ردّه على مصطفى عبد الرازق في "المنار"، واستعرض كلَّ ما قاله الأفغاني عن علاقة الإسلام بالعلم قبل رده على رينان، وكذا كل ما قاله بعد الرد، وأثبت أنه مخالف تمامًا لما أراد عبد الرازق أن  يفهمه.
هل كلامي واضح؟ أم أترجمه إلى الفرنسية؟ (ابتسامة)
بعبارة أوضح: خذ الترجمة العربية، ثم ضع إزاءها الترجمة الفرنسية للأصل العربي، وبعد ذلك حاول أن تقرأ كلام جمال الدين الأفغاني. لكنني أنبهك إلى بعض الكلمات لا يمكن فهمها بالمعجمات ثنائية اللغة، بل لا بد فيها من الرجوع إلى استعمالاتها في اللغة الفرنسية. ومن ذلك كلمة "Islam"؛ فهي تعني: الدين الإسلامي، وتعني أيضا: المسلمين. والتمييز بين الدلالتين يستنتَج مِن سياق الكلام. كما أنبهك أيضا إلى أن بعض الكلمات في رد الأفغاني مرتبطة بمعهود ذهني بعضه موجود في مقال رينان، فينبغي قراءة الثاني (رد الأفغاني) على ضوء الأول (مقال رينان).
إذا بذلت هذا الجهد، ثم برهنت أنّ مقال الأفغاني يدل دلالة صريحة على أنه أقرب إلى الملاحدة، وأنه ليس مصلحًا إسلاميا، سأقول لك: شكرا جوزيت خيرًا! لكنني سأتعقب حكمك قائلا: وهل من الموضوعية والإنصاف أن نحكم على مفكّر حبر مئات الصفحات من خلال مقال لا يتجاوز الصفحتين؟! وعندئذ ستكون ملزَمًا بجواب مقنع لا مناص للمعارض من الإقرار به.
هذا هو المطلوب..
أمّا الماسونية، والإيرانية، وخسرو شاهي، والخميني، والفارسية التي أتعبت نفسك في استنساخها، فلا علاقة لها إطلاقًا بصلب الموضوع... نعم، من المفيد التطرق إلى هذه القضايا والتنبيه عليها، لكن ليس في هذا المقام...
(يتبع... بعد ساعة أو ساعتين بإذن الله)

----------


## الواحدي

> وقد تعرّض الشيخ الرضا لنفس الإشكال في ردّه على مصطفى عبد الرازق في "المنار"...
> (...) لكنني أنبهك إلى بعض الكلمات لا يمكن فهمها بالمعجمات ثنائية اللغة،


تصويب:
_ الشيخ رشيد رضا...
_ أنبهك إلى أنّ بعض...

----------


## خزانة الأدب

تصحيح:
منذ عصر الشاه إسماعيل إلى يومنا هذا
الصواب طبعاً: الشاه ناصر الدين، وسبق قلمي إلى الخديوي إسماعيل.

----------


## ابن الرومية

أعيد و أكرر شكري للشيخين الكريمين على هذا العزف الراقي الذي أتحفتمونا به ...فكأني أتابع مسلسلا شيقا مليئا بالفوائد (حتى أني أفكر قبل أن أنام كيف ستكون الحلقة القادمة  :Smile:  ) التي تجبرني على شكركما بارك الله فيكما و زاد  من حدة بصركما و حسن أخلاقكما

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
** (وفيكم سمَّاعون لهم...) **
وبعد؛
تأمّلت ما تيسَّر لي الاطلاع عليه ممّا كُتِب حول مقالة الرد على رينان، فوجدت أنّ الذين اتخذوها معيارًا لتقييم فكر جمال الدين الأفغاني ثلاثة أصناف:
_ مستشرقون، كتبوا ما كتبوه تحاملا أو جهلا (إيلي كدوري ومَن على شاكلته...)
_ علمانيون عرب، ممّن يبحثون عن أية قشة في تراثنا الفكري للتمسك بها وجعلها عنوانًا لتأصيل قناعاتهم وتوجهاتهم الفكرية.
_ منبهرون بالغرب وبالمستشرقين، ممّن يعتبرون كل حرف كُتب باللاتينية "دليلا ساطعا" على صحة المعاني التي تضمّنها.
وهؤلاء كلهم تجمعهم عكازتان هشّتان توكّأوا  عليها هما: التحامل والتحايل. التحامل تُرجِم في تحميل الرجل قناعات أثبت إنتاجه الفكري أنها غريبة عنه كل الغرابة. والتحايل ظهر جليًّا في اعتباره أحد رواد "الليبرالية" و"الفكر الحر" و"العقل المستنير"...إلخ.
والمؤسف أنّ هذه "الخلطة" قد صدمت عددا من أبناء الإسلام المخلصين، وبدل أن يمحِّصوا شُبهات القوم ويُخضعوها للنقد المنهجي، بادروا إلى تلقُّفها وتبنِّيها، فانطلت عليهم الحيلة من حيث لا يشعرون.. إذ بدل التبرؤ من الفكرة أو تبرئة جمال الدين الأفغاني منها، لجأوا إلى أيسر السبل بالتبرؤ من الأفغاني نفسه! وهنا يكمن لطف المعنى في هذه المسألة برمّتها...
إنّ الذهنية التي تجعل صاحبها يعتقد أنّ مفكّرًا أو مؤرخا ما قد يكون منحرفًا، لكن ذلك "لا يمنعه أن يحكم حكماً صحيحاً في مسألة تاريخي" هي الذهنية نفسها التي جعلت بعضهم يجمعون كل المثالب التي ذُكرت في حق الرجل، سواء كانت ممّا كتبه المستشرقون وأذنابهم، أو المتحاملون من المتعصبين للطرق الصوفية أو عملاء الاستعمار ممّن عاصر الأفغاني، من أمثال أبي الهدى الصيّادي وطينته، ثم يرسمون لنا عنه صورة لا تليق بأفسق فسقة المسلمين... وإزاء هذه السذاجة لا يمكننا إلا أن نقول: أفلح أعداؤنا!
الذي يهم الدوائر المعادية للإسلام في الغرب ليس النقد، بل تحطيم الرمز أو إعادة تشكيله وفق ما ينتظره الغرب منّا.
الغرب الكافر المعادي يتعاهد رموزه التاريخية والفكرية بالتلميع والتعظيم، ونحن نتنافس بلذة مازوشية منقطعة النظير في تحطيم رموزنا ونتمادي في التيتيم والتقزيم!
جمال الدين الأفغاني له أخطاؤه، والمدرسة الإصلاحية عمومًا عليها مؤاخذات عديدة، لا سيما في مجال العقيدة.. لكن كل ذلك ينبغي تناوله بمنطق الإنصاف، لا بمنطق الدهماء الذين يظنون أنهم بتخطئة العلماء يبلغون درجة الاجتهاد...
منذ فترة بعيدة، قرأت كتيِّبًا عن الشيخ العلامة محمد البشير الإبراهيمي، ألَّفه صوفي جلْد من عملاء الاستعمار الفرنسي.. عنوان الكتاب: "الأعرج الدجّال"! وهو مليء بالتحامل والافتراء على الشيخ، على غرار "تحذير الأمم من كلب العجم" الذي كُتِب في جمال الدين الأفغاني...
لمّا قرأت الكتيّب، سألتُ والدي –رحمه الله- عن صحة ما تضمّنه من تُهم تتعلَّق بالإبراهيمي. فكان جوابه أنّ أحد الجزائريين المتأثرين بالطرق الصوفية سأله نفس السؤال منذ فترة بعيدة، وأنّه لم يبادر إلى دفع التهم عن الإبراهيمي، ولا خاض في مسألة سنِّيَّة أو بدعيَّة التصوف، وما إلى ذلك... بل أثبت له –مستندًا إلى المذهب المالكي- أنّ كل ما رُمي به الإبراهيمي في الكتيِّب ليس منكَرًا وليس مخالفا للشرع كما ادَّعى المتَّهِم المتحامل، بل هو في أسوأ الحالات من باب المكروه الذي قد يلجأ إليه الفاضل عند الضرورة. فاقتنع السائل بالجواب، وصرف النظر عن صاحب الكتيّب وطائفته.
والآن، أين هو الإبراهيمي؟ وأين هو ذلك الجاهل المجهول الذي سوَّلت له نفسه سطر الافتراءات من مداد نواياه السوداء؟ الأوّل علَم من أعلام الأمّة، نترحم عليه كلما ذكرناه أو قرأناه؛ أمّا الثاني ففي ليل التاريخ، لا أحد يذكره أو يتذكَّر اسمه...
والمقصود ليس الدفاع عن هؤلاء العلماء بالحق وبالباطل، فالحق فوق الرجال؛ بل توخي الإنصاف في النقد، ومراعاة مقام تقريره، والتنبُّه إلى أغراض المنتقد...
لو قال لي عبد الرحمن بدوي أو مَن كان على شاكلته: "إن الشمس تطلع من المشرق فيراها الجميع"، لشككت في بواعث قوله وصدقه، ولقلَّبتُه على كل الوجوه، تمحيصًا لمرمى كلامه وفحواه؛ ولأجبته: "نعم، إنّ الشمس تطلع من المشرق فيراها الجميع، باستثناء مَن طمس الله بصره أو بصيرته".
معظم ما ذُكر من مثالب قادحة عن هذا الرجل يتعلق بمحطات من حياته وبوقائع من سيرته، وكل ذلك مبنيٌّ على أخبار لا ترتقي إلا درجة الشهادة التي يُقطَع بصحّتها.. وكل ما قيل عن التشكيك في أصله أو نسبه أو مذهبه لا نجد له أثرًا واضحًا صريحًا في الذي بلغنا من كتاباته.. ومع ذلك تجد الطوائف تتجاذبه أو تتحاشاه، بناءً على التخمين والاحتمال، لا على ما كتب أو قال!
ونحن أمّة الجرح والتعديل، والتحرّي في قبول الأخبار ونقدها؛ كيف نتخلّى عن أهمّ ما يميّزنا عندما يتعلَّق الأمر بعلَم مِن أعلام تاريخنا؟!
حدّثني والدي –رحمه الله- أنّ بعضهم اختلف حول نبوّة "خالد بن سنان" بحضرة شيخه. فأورد الشيخ كل ما قيل في المسألة، ثم ختم كلامه بقوله: "وعلى أية حال، إذا لم يكن نبيًّا فهو رجل صالح؛ لأنه لا يُختلَف في نبوَّة فاجر مشهور بفسقه".
وقس على ذلك مَن يشكِّك في الباعث والسمت الإصلاحي لجمال الدين الأفغاني...
إنّ وصف جمال الدين الأفغاني بالرجل الغامض، الذي يدلِّس في نسبه، ويخفي مذهبه، ويقول في السر ما يخفيه في العلن وما إلى ذلك من التلبيسات... ثم الحكم عليه بأنّه ليس مصلحًا دينيا، بل هو أقرب إلى ملاحدة أوروبا منه إلى المسلمين... ليس تزييفا للتاريخ فحسب، بل هو تسفيه لجيل –بل أجيال- من العلماء والدعاة الذين عاصروا الرجل أو تأثروا بفكره.. إذ لا أحد ينكر أنّ أثر حركة الإصلاح الإسلامي الحديث، بزعامة جمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده، انتشر تأثيرها ليشمل معظم بلاد الإسلام؛ سواء في بلاد المغرب، أو الشام، أو الهند أو روسيا الإسلامية...
ووجهة نظري أنّ حركة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب كانت –على وجهٍ ما- أحد أسباب نشوء الحركة الإصلاحية، والحركة الإصلاحية كانت –بشكل من الأشكال- جسرًا لظهور السلفية الحديثة. وهذا من حيث التبلور التاريخي...
وللمصلح الجزائري الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس مقال عنوانه -إن لم تخني الذاكرة: "وهابيون.. ثم عبدويون.. ثم ماذا؟" ممّا يؤكد أنّ أعداء هؤلاء كانوا أعداء أولئك، دون تمييز...
وقد كانت الحركة الوهابية أنقى وأصفى في باب المنهج الفكري والعقائدي، لأنها قامت استجابة للجدلية مع الذات لا مع الآخر، وكان هاجسها الأساس هو تنقية التصور الإسلامي من الغبش... أمّ الحركة الإصلاحية، فكانت استجابةً للعلاقة الجدلية مع الذات والآخر، فاستحضرت التجديد مثلما استحضرت كيفية التعامل مع الاستعمار، والاستبداد، والحداثة. ومن هنا تعدّدت جبهاتها... ومن هنا أيضًا تسرّبت إليها الأخطاء والمزالق...
إنّ الدوائر التي أنتجت المفتريات على جمال الدين الأفغاني وروّجت لها، هي نفسها التي روَّجت وما زالت تروِّج لمذكرات المستر همفر وما شابهها من الأدبيات الزائفة الحاقدة السقيمة... وهؤلاء لا تهمّهم خلافاتنا ولا موقف بعضنا من بعض.. ولا يهمهم مَن هو على الحق ومَن جانَبه.. الذي يهمهم هو الهدم، والتشتيت، والتفتيت. والعاقل من انتبه إلى ذلك واستحضره، سواء عند قراءة أدبياتهم، أو عند التعرض لنقد أعلام الفكر الإسلامي الحديث. والنقد العلمي لا يعرف المحاباة، لكن "علميته" تفرض عليه التحلّي بالموضوعية، والإنصاف، والإلمام بكافة المسائل المتعلقة بموضوعه.
ولو قال قائل: "نحن أوْلى بجمال الدين الأفغاني من العلمانيين"، لَـما جانَب الصواب...
والله وليُّ التوفيق. وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.
** استدراك:*
الفاضل "ابن الرومية": جزاك الله خيرًا على تعقيباتك اللطيفة. لكن اعذرني إذا ما قلت لك : "انتهى المسلسل"!
وبارك الله في الجميع، وعلى رأسهم أخي الفاضل "خزانة الأدب". وأعتذر إليه عمّا قد يكون بدر مني من كلام جارح، فإنني لا أقصد شخصه بل أفكار عبد الرحمن بدوي...

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

الفاضل الواحدي، رفع الله درجته وأعلى ذكره، ونضر وجهه، وذب عن عرضه..
استفدتُ كثيرا مما كتبتموه في هذه الزاوية، وأعجبتني طريقتكم في العرض والتحليل، وهي التي ينبغي أن يتحلى بها كل باحث عن الحق، متجرد من الهوى، ناشد للكمال..
لقد تتبعتُ بعض فصول ما كُتب في نقد الأفكار والشخصيات هنا، ولكن للأسف يتبيّن لي كل ما أقرأ أن كثيرا من إخواننا ـ وفقنا الله وإياهم ـ يقعون ضحية ثالوث قاتم: 1. الأحكام المسبقة، 2. التسطيح، 3. غياب الإنصاف.. وقد رأيتُ ذلك في نقد أخينا محمد المبارك للأمير عبد القادر، بما استدعى ردا ماتعا من الفاضل أبي إدريس الحسني، وبما قرأته هنا.
لقد رأيت رأي العين كيف تغيب كل معالم التحقيق وأسسه، وكل قواعد المنهجية العلمية، عندما يتعلق النقد بشخص محكوم عليه مسبقا بالإعدام في قائمة الإقصاء على طريقة (فليسوا منا)، وكيف يُقبَل قول المجهول وتجريحه وطعنه في من اشتهرت عدالته وعلا ذكره، ويُضرَب الذكر صفحا عما يكتبه الأعلام المنتقَدون، وكأن كلمة واحدة قالوها أو نُسبت إليهم كافية لهدم صروح بنوها ومدارس إصلاحية أسسوها على تقوى من الله ورضوان، فيما نحسبهم، والله حسيبهم.
مشكلتنا ـ كما تفضلت بذكرها ـ هي انتشار ثقافة الهدم: هدم الرموز العلمية والإصلاحية، وهدم الجهود المبذولة، وتقزيمها، واختزال سعة الدين وشموليته في نظرة (ضيقة) تحتكر الحقيقة وترفض ما عداها، وتنسب المخالف إلى البدعة أو الكفر، ليس لمخالفة النص الشرعي، وإنما لمخالفة فهمه وفق ما ذكره فلان أو فلان.. والأدهى أن هذا كله يتم باسم التحقيق.
إنني أظن أننا ننزلق وفق هذا المنهج الهدام إلى ثقافة عدمية، وقد أظهرت لنا وقائع التاريخ القريب (تاريخ الصراع الفكري تحديدا) كيف تحرق النار بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكله.
للأسف، إن كانت جميع الطرق تؤدي إلى روما، فإنها لا تؤدي بالضرورة إلى مكة حسب بعض إخواننا، وإن سلكها أفاضل أعلام، وإن حكمت تاريخهم ظروف عصيبة، وإن جابهوا العدو (النفس والشيطان والتخلف والجهل والاستعمار الفكري والعسكري) في جبهات شتى.. وإن تأثر بهم العلماء رواد المدرسة السلفية، وإن خلفوا تراثا فكريا وعلميا ضخما.. وكأن المعارف كتلة هامدة جامدة (لا تزيد ولا تنقص = كالإيمان عند الخوارج والمرجئة)، إما أن تُؤخذ جملة أو تُترك جملة.
رحم الله علماءنا، ورحم الله مصلحينا، ورحم أهل العقل والتمييز فينا، وردّنا إلى الحق ردا جميلا.

----------


## عبد الرحمن عامر

خالص التقدير للفاضل الواحدي على هذا التحرير المتين في تلك المسألة.

----------


## محمد المبارك

كتب د. منير الشواف:
سـعادة الدكتور خلف الجراد                             المحترم
رئيس التحرير ـ صحيفة تشرين
طالب التفسير عارف ـ الأفغاني وعبده 


طالعنا الدكتور الأستاذ عبد الكريم الأشتر بمقال رائع عنوانه: (في طلب التفسير) على صفحة مدارات في جريدة تشرين الغراء في العدد 9642 تاريخ 19/8/2006, استجابة مع رغبته أعلق بما يلي:
ـ إن الدكتور الأشتر ليس أستاذاً في علوم اللغة العربية وآدابها فحسب , بل هو مثقف مطلع على التاريخ المعاصر لما سمي بعصر النهضة , ولا يخفى عليه من هما جمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده , ولكنه يحب أن يلقي بحصة في مياه راكدة حتى ينبثق من حولها دوائر تتسع فتشمل ما ذكره من أسماء أولم يذكر , بل يريد أن يكشف حقائق تاريخية مغمورة ساعد على طمسها الثقافة المضللة التي عششت في أدمغة المتعلمين والمثقفين , حيث لا يمكن أن يستوعبوا ما يعرفه الأستاذ الأشتر لأنه يخشى من صدمه مغايرة لكل الدراسات الرسمية الإقليمية والدولية التي أعطت هالة كبيرة للأفغاني وعبده وهما لا يستحقانها , لما عرف عن الدكتور الأشتر من الأدب الجم وكراهيته للمهاترات , وخاصة عندما تكون ثقافة النخبة على خلاف ما اكتشف وعرف من أكاذيب مضللة في التاريخ المعاصر .
ـ إن الدكتور الاشتر يريد من غيره أن يفسر علاقة جمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده في الماسونية والاستخبارات البريطانية في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر وبدايات القرن العشرين , وهل أفضل منه يستطيع أن يفسر ذلك . ولكني تماشياً مع رغبته في أن أكون البادئ بالتفسير المطلوب الذي هو أستاذ فيه , معتمداً على المراجع التاريخية التي يعرفها الدكتور حق المعرفة وهي : كتب الأساتذة د. محمد محمد حسين وخاصة كتابه (الاتجاهات الوطنية في الأدب المعاصر) وكتب الدكتور محمود شاكر, والدكتور عمر فروخ ، والأستاذ أنور الجندي ، والأستاذ النقاش , والدكتور حسين حمادة ، هذه الكتب التي فضحت بالوثائق علاقة , هذا الرجل المغمور المسمى جمال الدين الأفغاني بالماسونية العالمية , ويكفي أن تقرأ كتاب مذكرات جمال الدين الأفغاني , لتطلع على صورة طلب انتسابه والموقع بيده ، إلى أن ترقى في الماسونية ليكون رئيساً للمحفل الاسكتلندي البريطاني , بعد أن فشل في أن يكون ذا كعب عال في رئاسة المحفل الماسوني الفرنسي , ويكفيه فخراً أن الدكتور ( برنت ) البريطاني كان مرافقاً له بحجة أنه طبيبه الخاص , ولكنه في الحقيقة كان الملهم له فكرياً والموجه له عقائدياً وتكتيكياً .؟
ـ أما من الناحية الفكرية , فلم يأتي جمال الدين الأفغاني بأي فكر بنّاء على الإطلاق بل كان يعتقد ويروج إلى نظرية الحلول ووحدة الوجود والطبيعة , التـي سبقه إليهـا الحلاج وابن عربي ، حيث أقدما على السطو على 
الفكر الفلسفي الإغريقي واقتنصا منه أفكاراً كثيرة كما فعل هيجل وماركس في تفسير الوجود , والمصيبة الكبرى أن هذا الفكر المنحرف انطلى على كثير ممن أسموهم الناس علماء مسلمين . وكانت دعوته أينما حل ضد وحدة المسلمين وتخدم السياسة البريطانية , توطئة لمعاهدة ( سايكس ـ بيكو ) ولمرحلة العميل البريطاني لورنس . والمعروف عن جمال الدين الأفغاني أينما حل من أقصى الشرق إلى الغرب تلتقطه الدوائر الثقافية الغربية وتروج له ولعلمه ولأفكاره علماً أنه لم ينقل ولم يعرف عنه كتاب في الإسلام من حيث التشريع .
ـ استطاع جمال الدين الأفغاني أن يؤثر على محمد عبده وأن ينسبه إلى الماسونية عن طريق مجلس زوجة ملك مصر أحمد فؤاد الأول الأميرة ( نازلة ) والمعرف أن مجلسها كان بإشراف المندوب السامي البريطاني في مصر ( اللورد كرومر ) وجميع مرتادوا هذا المجلس ممن أسموهم علماء أو مفكرين كانوا مربوطين بسوء أو حسن نية إلى المحفل الماسوني البريطاني , وكان هذا المجلس بطريقة غير مباشرة , يدعوا الناس إلى ترك الجهاد والقتال ضد الانجليز في مصر والشرق الأوسط , عن طريق ما أسموه بالدعوات الإصلاحية الاجتماعية التي قادها محمد عبده وسعد زغلول وأمثالهم , وتتلمذ عليها الماسوني الكبير طه حسين الذي أسموه عميد الأدب العربي .عندما ترأس تحرير مجلة الكاتب لأصحابها اليهود آل صروف وأبو نظارة ومن يستطيع أن يعود إلى بعض أعدادها يجد أنها كلها تحض على العطف على اليهود ومنظرهم البائس عندما كانوا ينزلون من البواخر مهاجرين , من أوروبا إلى أرض فلسطين , ولا غرابة ذلك على طه حسين فهو تربى في مدرسة المستشرق الهولندي (مرجليوث) وعمل مبشراً للثقافة الغربية والحضارة الفرعونية الحاقدة على العرب والمسلمين , وعاش ومات خادماً للحضارة والثقافة الغربية , وكان صنيعة لها .
وعلى كل لا أرغب أن أخوض كثيراً في قائمة طويلة من أدباء ومفكرين اجتمع أكثرهم في مصر تحت الولاية البريطانية بعد أن غادروا بلاد الشام وأسسوا الصحف والمجلات المرتبطة جميعها بالدوائر الغربية البريطانية والفرنسية وأسموها ثقافة الإصلاح حيث أسس آل زيدان وآل تقلا وآل البستاني الصحف المشهورة في مصر الأهرام والهلال والأخبار وصحف كثيرة أخرى .
الموضوع يطول يا دكتور أشتر وأنت تعرف أكثر مما أنا كتبت لأن معرفتي التاريخية المتواضعة لاتصل إلى غبار علمك . ولكني ساهمت قليلاً بأن أفتح شهيتك الخجولة لتخرج كنوز المعلومات التي تعرفها حق المعرفة حتى تزيل الهالة المضللة التي أحاطت بجمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده , وغيرهم من أقرانهم اللذين مارسوا دوراً تخريبياً على هذه الأمة الكريمة , فالعلم يا دكتور أمانة وتبليغه بالشكل المبين واجب ومسؤولية في الدنيا والآخرة , ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه .
آملاً أن لا تكتم العلم الذي تعرفه
د. منير الشواف 
دمشق: 27/8/2006

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

ربما فتح أخونا محمد المبارك جبهة أخرى بتعرضه لموضوع الأفغاني وانتسابه للماسونية وما إليها، مع أن الموضوع هنا لا يحتمل ذلك، فالنقاش كان منصبا حول مقال الفاضل خزانة الأدب، فيما وصفه بـ"كلام أبلغ من كل كلام"، وجاء فيه نسبة الأفغاني إلى الإلحاد على لسان عبد الرحمن بدوي.
لكن يبدو أن الخرق اتسع على كل راقع، عندما حشر الأخ محمد الشيخ (محمد عبده) في الموضوع، فـ[حيث لا يمكن أن يستوعبوا ما يعرفه الأستاذ الأشتر لأنه يخشى من صدمه مغايرة لكل الدراسات الرسمية الإقليمية والدولية التي أعطت هالة كبيرة للأفغاني وعبده وهما لا يستحقانها]، و[عن طريق *ما أسموه بالدعوات الإصلاحية الاجتماعية التي قادها محمد عبده وسعد زغلول وأمثالهم , وتتلمذ عليها الماسوني الكبير طه حسين الذي أسموه عميد الأدب العربي*]، و[أفتح شهيتك الخجولة لتخرج كنوز المعلومات التي تعرفها حق المعرفة *حتى تزيل الهالة المضللة التي أحاطت بجمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده*].
أسأل الأفاضل نقلة الموضوع سؤالا واحدا: (هل تعتبرون كل ما يُكتب حول شخصية معيّنة (= تنتقدونها سلفا) حقيقة مطلقة تؤكد أحكامكم المسبقة؟ أم أنه نفس منهج أبي حامد الغزالي (المنتقَد بدوره، وسبحان الله! فمن يسلم من النقد) في [تهافت التهافت] الذي استنجد في رده على الفلاسفة بآراء جميع الطوائف المنتسبة إلى الإسلام، وإن كانت هذه الآراء خاطئة أو مُضلِّلة ومضلَّلة، وهو يقول لتسويغ ذلك: "وعند المحن تزول الأحقاد"؟!). في انتظار جواب الأفاضل.

----------


## أبو حسن الشامي

قال الشيخ رشيد رضا في مجلته المنار (المجلد الثامن، عدد غرة جمادى الآخر 1323هـ الموافق 2 أغسطس 1905م) في ترجمته للأستاذ الإمام محمد عبده رحمهما الله:

إن الأستاذ الإمام - رحمه الله تعالى- ترك الماسونية من زمن طويل ، وقد أكثر أبناؤها من دعوته إلى محافلها بعد رجوعه من النفي إلى مصر فلم يجب ، وأهدوا إليه وسامًا فلم يقبله . وقد سألته عن حقيقتها مرة فقال بأن عملها في البلاد التي وجدت فيها للعمل قد انتهى وهو مقاومة سلطة الملوك والباباوات الذين كانوا يحاربون العلم والحرية وهو عمل عظيم كان ركنًا من أركان ارتقاء أوربا ، وإنما يحافظون عليها الآن كما يحافظون على الآثار القديمة ، ويرونها جمعية أدبية تفيد التعارف بين الناس .

وأخبرني بأن دخوله مع السيد فيها كان لغرض سياسي اجتماعي ، وأنه قد تركها من سنين ولن يعود إليها ، وأنها ابتذلت في مصر ابتذالاً لم يكن من قبل .

وأخبرني أنه أرشد مرة أحد ولاة بيروت إلى إبطال محفل ماسوني علم أنه يكيد للدولة العلية بإيعاز بعض الدول الأوربية فهاب ذلك الوالي وظن أنه فوق قدرته ، ولكن الفقيد -رحمه الله تعالى- هداه السبيل إلى ذلك وشد من عزيمته ففعل ، بل كان مبدأ انسحابه مع السيد جمال الدين من الماسونية عندما جاء إلى مصر رئيس الشرق الأعظم الإنكليزي ، وهو يومئذ ولي العهد للدولة الإنكليزية فاجتمعت المحافل الماسونية حفاوة به ، وذكر أحد رؤسائها ولي العهد بهذا اللقب فاعترض السيد جمال الدين ، وقال : إنه لا يسمح بأن يحتفل بأحد على أنه ولي العهد لدولة من الدول لا سيما الدولة الإنكليزية التي من وصفها كيت وكيت ، وليس لها فضل على الجمعية ... إلخ ما قاله . ولا أذكر منه إلا مثل هذا الإجمال فرد عليه بعض رؤساء المحافل ، وبعد مناقشة انسحب من الماسونية هو وخواص مريديه ولما رأى بعض علماء الأزهر بعد ذلك ترقي الأستاذ الإمام ونفوذه في الحكومة توهموا أن ذلك بمساعدة الجمعية له ، فدخل كثيرون منهم فيها ومنهم من دخل بدعوة بعض أصحابه من أهلها ، ولم يدخل أحد منهم لأجل عمل يفيد الأمة والبلاد إلا جماعة السيد جمال الدين .

----------


## طارق منينة

لابد من دراسة مذكرات الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي دراسة دقيقة وبصرف النظر عن كلامه هنا عن الافغاني ونزعة الحاد كانت او لاحظها في فكره فان بدوي رحمه الله وغفر له له مواقف شخصية سطرها في مذكراته تلك كموقفه علي مااذكر من طه حسين وكيف انه احبه لاسباب  ذكرها هو في المذكرات وموقفه من بعض المثقفين او الكتاب او الاحزاب يدور غالبا في نطاق الاحتكاكات الشخصية المواقف الاعتراضية او التبجيلية 
ومن هنا قد نتفهم موقفه النفسي الخاص خصوصا وانه وقتها لم يكن علي الاسلام وانما كان علي الوجودية!
الانسان يتفهم ميل الشخص المعين الي من يمدحه او يساعده في امر من الامور كما بين بدوي نفسه عن موقف طه حسين منه والعلاقات التي قامت بينهما
لكن ان يقام عداء معين انطلاقان من علاقة كهذه فهذا امر يحتاج لتحليل للشخصية
امر اخر قلته في موضع اخر وهو ان بدوي كتب بعض فصول مذكراته هذه قديما وهذا امر يجب ان يؤخذ بالاعتبار ويتمعن فيه 
اما موقفه من الافغاني فينبغي معرفة مصدره
ومصدره لن يكون بالطبع هو موقف الاستاذ محمد عبده منه-اي من الافغاني- فقد يكون موقف احد الناس من الافغاني لويس عوض مثلا وهذا يحتاج لبحث 

وقد يمتد البحث لا الي ماسونية الافغاني التي نفاها اقرب الناس اليه ولكن اثار تواجده داخل هذه المحافل علي الدعوة الاسلامية وقتها والتلبيس الذي حصل من خلالها
وان كان الاستاذ رشيد رضا قد صحح كثير من المفاهيم الشائكة وقتها وبقي علي غيرها تاثرا بمنهج استاذيه
رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته
وغفر لنا وله ولكم جميعا

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لا داعي لإقحام سيرة الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي بالموضوع!
كلّ ما قاله: أن صورة جمال الدين المصلح الديني صورة مزيَّفة، وقد اتضح منذ عشرات السنين أن هذه حقيقة تاريخية لا ينكرها إلا جاهل أو مكابر.
ولم يتعرَّض بدوي لصورة المصلح السياسي ولا إلى أي جانب آخر من جوانب سيرة جمال الدين.

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

> لا داعي لإقحام سيرة الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي بالموضوع!
> كلّ ما قاله: أن صورة جمال الدين المصلح الديني صورة مزيَّفة، وقد اتضح منذ عشرات السنين أن هذه حقيقة تاريخية لا ينكرها إلا جاهل أو مكابر.
> ولم يتعرَّض بدوي لصورة المصلح السياسي ولا إلى أي جانب آخر من جوانب سيرة جمال الدين.


رجاء أخي خزانة الأدب تحمل بطء استيعابي للحظات: هل تقصد أن جمال الدين الأفغاني ليس مصلحا دينيا أولا، وأن هذا التقرير "حقيقة تاريخية لا يُنكرها إلا جاهل أو مُكابر" ثانيا؟
هل هذا ماقصدته أخي الكريم؟

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أقصد أن جمال الدين، إن كان مصلحاً، فهو مصلح دنيوي لا ديني، على عكس المشايخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وابن باديس والنورسي والغزالي والشعراوي؛ فهولاء رسالتهم كانت دينية دعوية، بصرف النظر عن الوافقة والمخالفة، وأما جمال الدين فكان همّه حال المسلمين، فهور رجل سياسة قبل كل شيء، مثل مدحت باشا وأحمد عرابي ومصطفى كامل.

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

> أقصد أن جمال الدين، إن كان مصلحاً، فهو مصلح دنيوي لا ديني، على عكس المشايخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وابن باديس والنورسي والغزالي والشعراوي؛ فهولاء رسالتهم كانت دينية دعوية، بصرف النظر عن الموافقة والمخالفة، وأما جمال الدين فكان همّه حال المسلمين، فهور رجل سياسة قبل كل شيء، مثل مدحت باشا وأحمد عرابي ومصطفى كامل.


اصبر عليّ مرة أخرى، أكرمك الله، هل من تصفه أنت بأنه "كان همه حال المسلمين" تعتبره "رجل سياسة قبل كل شيء"؟ وهل هناك فرق، رعاك الله، بين السياسة والشريعة، أم أنها كوامن العلمانية الخفية "في أعماق اللاشعور" التي تنسرب في نفوسنا؟ أم أنه "عند المحن تزول الأحقاد"، ويصير كل شيء صالحا للاستدلال والتدليل؟ ثم ألم يؤسس الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب دولة، فهل هو رجل دولة أو رجل دين ـ حسب تقسيمكم؟

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لا داعي للخوض في التنظير والأسئلة التقريرية أيها الأخ الفاضل، ومعنى كذا "عندكم" و"في تقسيمكم"، ولا للتلويح بكوامن العلمانية الخفية "في أعماق اللاشعور" التي تنسرب في نفوسنا [أي عندي بالعربي الفصيح!]
أخبرتك - بناء على سؤالك - بأن الرجل عندي هو من نوع فلان وفلان وليس من نوع فلان وفلان، فانظر في جوابي - بارك الله فيك - وطبِّق نظريتك على أولئك الأشخاص، قبل أن تطرح أسئلة جديدة!
فإما أن تقرِّر: أن الجميع مصلحون دينيون، أو أن هناك فريقاً من الناس يحملون همَّ الدين وفريقاً يحملون همَّ الدنيا.
أما عندي فلا بدَّ من التفريق العملي بين الفئتين، ولا علاقة لذلك بالنظرية العلمانية، وإلا لاعتبرنا من يدعو إلى إصلاح بورصة الأسهم - مثلاً - مصلحاً دينياً.
وأما الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله فهو من الفريق الأول (عندي على الأقل)، وهو لم يؤسس دولة لنفسه وأولاده، ولم يزاحم الملوك والأمراء على ولاياتهم، بل كان يدعو أمراء الإمارات القائمة فعلاً إلى التوحيد، واستجاب له أحدهم فبايعه وجاهد تحت لوائه.

إيضاح: ميشيل عفلق كان يحمل همَّ الأمة ويريد النهوض بها، ولكن على طريقته!

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

> لا داعي للخوض في التنظير والأسئلة التقريرية أيها الأخ الفاضل، ومعنى كذا "عندكم" و"في تقسيمكم"، ولا للتلويح بكوامن العلمانية الخفية "في أعماق اللاشعور" التي تنسرب في نفوسنا [أي عندي بالعربي الفصيح!]
> أبدا، أيها الفاضل، لم أقصدك أنت، وإنما قصدتنا جميعا، وفقنا الله وإياك 
> أخبرتك - بناء على سؤالك - بأن الرجل عندي هو من نوع فلان وفلان وليس من نوع فلان وفلان، فانظر في جوابي - بارك الله فيك - وطبِّق نظريتك على أولئك الأشخاص، قبل أن تطرح أسئلة جديدة!
> فإما أن تقرِّر: أن الجميع مصلحون دينيون، أو أن هناك فريقاً من الناس يحملون همَّ الدين وفريقاً يحملون همَّ الدنيا.
> أما عندي فلا بدَّ من التفريق العملي بين الفئتين، ولا علاقة لذلك بالنظرية العلمانية، وإلا لاعتبرنا من يدعو إلى إصلاح بورصة الأسهم - مثلاً - مصلحاً دينياً.
> *وفّقك الله، الحديث هنا عن [جمال الدين الأفغاني] الذي تخرج على يديه نخبة من العلماء وكان أحد أقطاب النهضة والعالم الإسلامي يرزح تحت وطأة التخلف والاستعمار، وليس عن أدام سميث أو خبراء الداو جونز لنجعل منهم مصلحين دينيين. 
> ثم إن الكلام الذي طلبت منك إيضاحه هو قولك إن جمال الدين الأفغاني ليس مصلحا دينيا، واعتبرت هذا التقرير "حقيقة تاريخية لا يُنكرها إلا مُعاند أو مُكابر" أو كما قلت.* 
> وأما الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله فهو من الفريق الأول (عندي على الأقل)، وهو لم يؤسس دولة لنفسه وأولاده، ولم يزاحم الملوك والأمراء على ولاياتهم، بل كان يدعو أمراء الإمارات القائمة فعلاً إلى التوحيد، واستجاب له أحدهم فبايعه وجاهد تحت لوائه.
> *هذه ليس محل نقاشها هنا، وقد كنت كفيتنا بقولك: [عندي على الأقل]، بارك الله فيك.*
> ...


وفقني الله وإياك أخي الكريم..

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أخي الفاضل:
يبدو أننا ننظر للدنيا بمنظارين مختلفين!
وأنا أرى أن صفة (المصلح الديني) تتناقض مليون بالمائة مع صفة (رئيس المحفل الماسوني)، ولو شرح العقائد العضدية!
مع تحياتي لك

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

> أخي الفاضل:
> يبدو أننا ننظر للدنيا بمنظارين مختلفين!
> وأنا أرى أن صفة (المصلح الديني) تتناقض مليون بالمائة مع صفة (رئيس المحفل الماسوني)، ولو شرح العقائد العضدية!
> مع تحياتي لك


صدقت أخي الكريم، ربما ننظر للدنيا بمنظارين مختلفين.
مع ذلك، لم تُجب على سؤالي الأساسي: هل لا تزال تعتقد أن من يقول إن جمال الدين الأفغاني مصلح ديني "جاهل أو مُكابر"؟
أما شرح العضد، فلم نقصد به شد العضد.
بانتظار إجابتك أخي الكريم.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> هل لا تزال تعتقد أن من يقول إن جمال الدين الأفغاني مصلح ديني "جاهل أو مُكابر"؟


الجواب: نعم!

وارجو أن تجيب على سؤالي هذا:
هل يكون المصلح الديني رئيساً أو عضواً بارزاً في المحفل الماسوني الأسكتلندي، ثم ينشقّ عليهم فيؤسس المحفل الماسوني الوطني فرعاً للمحفل الماسوني الفرنسي؟ ويصير رئيساً عليه، ويمر بجميع طقوس التكريس الماسوني؟

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

شكرا على الجواب، وبحسبك، فأكثر تلاميذه من العلماء والمصلحين، ومن أرخ له من المؤرخين المسلمين، ومن درس حياته وآثاره من المفكرين الإسلاميين: يتراوحون بين الجهل والمكابرة؟ [لم أجد علامة التعجب*فاستعضت عنها بعلامة الاستفهام].
وجوابا عن سؤالك، أقول إن على الباحث المنصف أن ينظر فيما يلي:
1- هل انتسابه إلى المحافل الماسونية أمر ثابت تاريخيا أم لا؟
2- وإذا انتسب إليها، هل ترقى فيها عبر طقوس التكريس؟
3- [وهذا سؤال عرضي عام] وهل كانت طقوس التكريس هذه في المحافل الماسونية واقعا أم أن كثيرا منها أو بعضها من نتاج الخيال، لطبيعة ما يلف الجمعيات السرية من الغموض وما تستدعيه من التخيلات الجامحة؟
4- وكيف كانت النظرة إلى جمعيات الماسون في زمن السيد جمال الدين، وهل كانت مجرّمة بمثل تجريم الناس لها اليوم أم أنها كانت مجرد تنظيمات نقابية وجمعيات تتخذ الثقافة والسياسية شعارات لها، بعيدا عن أهدافها الحقيقية؟
5- وهل يذكر لنا الفاضل "خزانة الأدب" ـ للاستفادة ـ نصوص العلماء الذين عاصروا نشاط جمعيات الماسون وعاصروا الحقبة الاستعمارية وكانوا في ظروف رواد النهضة الأوائل وأفتوا بحرمة الانضمام إليها أو حذّروا منها مما أدى إلى تشكيل وعي جماعي بخطورتها على الأمة؟
6- وهل الانضمام إلى الجمعيات الماسونية بهدف الإصلاح من شأن الأمة ـ حسب ما نقل بعض من تناول سيرة من انضم إليها ـ [بعيدا عن صواب الفعل أو خطئه] يجعل صاحبه مارقا خائنا؟
7- وهو الأهم ـ في نظري أنا ـ هل ثبت من فعل السيد جمال الدين على أرض الواقع [أفعالا وكتابات وشهادات صحيحة] ما يجعله خائنا كائدا للإسلام وأهله، مواليا للغرب وأعداء الأمة، حتى يصير مجرد انضمامه إلى محفل ماسوني دليلا على عمالته وخيانته؟
8- وكيف نتعامل مع تراثه الفكري ورسائله العلمية وآثاره التي تستنهض همة الأمة وتدعوها إلى الأخذ بأسباب المدنية، مع المحافظة على قيمها الإسلامية؟ وهل هي مجرد "تُقية" يمارسها شيعي [لأنك تصر على وصفه بذلك]؟
9- لماذا نهرب من التطرف لنقع في تطرف ـ وعلى رأي المثل الجزائري "هرب من الحبس طاح في بابه" ـ فردًّا على المتعصبين للأفغاني ننكر كل جهوده الإصلاحية، وقل لي: "أليس من الظلم أن ننسف جهود الرجل؟ ثم أليس من العيب أن نجعل كل ـ لاحظ "كل" التي أطلقتها أنت ـ كل من يعتبره حلقة من حلقات الإصلاح والنهضة الإسلامية هو شخص إما "جاهل" أو "مُكابر"؟
ثم لم هذا التلذذ بتحطيم كل شيء في تاريخنا؟ 
لا أريد استفزازك أخي الكريم، لكن أعرف قناعتك المسبقة ورأيك المسبق في هذا الرجل، وفي مريديه ـ وجعلت محمد عبده أحدهم ـ وهذا التطرف في الحكم، كاف وحده للدلالة على خطئك.. 
تقبل خالص تحياتي..

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أحسن طريقة للهروب من الجواب طرح عشرين سؤال على السائل!
وتمييع المسائل:
هل ثبت كذا؟
هل كذا يعتبر كذا أم يعتبر كذا!
واتهام السائل في مقاصده ونواياه:
تلذّذ بتحطيم كل شيء في تاريخنا!
قناعة مسبقة!
رأي مسبق!
تطرّف في الحكم!

اسمع أيها الأخ الفاضل:
أنا منذ نعومة أظفاري أسعى وراء الحقائق والوثائق، ولا أرضى بأن بضحك عليَّ أحد، لا في مسألة جمال الدين ولا غيرها، وقد اعتقدت رأيي في هذا الرجل بناء على دراسة متعمِّقة، أمتلك أدواتها بحمد الله. وقد حرصت أينما حللت أن أزور مقرَّات الفِرَق والأديان وأتفرَّج على طقوسهم ومناسباتهم واطَّلع بنفسي على ما يُنسب إلى كتبهم، لئلا يكون الكلام الذي يكتبه قومي عنهم غير دقيق!
وعلى أي حال لستُ بالذي يجادل الناس في حقيقة جمال الدين وهو لم يقرِّر بعد إن كان ماسونياً أم لا!

يا أخي
اللائق بأدب المناظرة أن تجيب على سؤالي باختصار ووضوح كم أجبت على سؤالك باختصار ووضوح:
هل يكون المصلح الديني مؤسساً ورئيساً لمحفل ماسوني؟

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

أخي الكريم، وفقك الله وسدد خطاك..
1- لا يخفي عليك أن طرح الأسئلة التسع ـ التي جعلتها عشرين (ابتسامة) ـ جاء ليوضّح العقبات المنهجية التي تعترض سؤالك نفسه، فالمسألة ليست: "أجب بـنعم أو لا.."، وإنما لبيان أن سؤالك هذا يستدعي قبله أسئلة أخرى يكون الجواب عليها مقدما على جواب سؤالك.. وهذا "ليس هروبا من الجواب" ولا "تمييعا للمسائل".
2- وتأسيسا على هذا، افترضت عندما وجهت سؤالي الأول إليك أننا في مذاكرة، وليس في مناظرة، ولا أفهم إلى حد الساعة سبب حدتك و"زعلك"، وأنا لا أعتقد أني أسأت معك أدبا أو غمزتك أو لمزتك بشيء، فرجاء حافظ على هدوئك أخي الكريم.
3- يتجلى ذلك في طريقة مخاطبتك: "اسمع أيها الأخ الكريم".. ثم تلقي عليّ خطابا تذكر فيه تحقيقك وتحريك، ولعمري أخي الكريم ما شككت أنا في شيء من ذلك حتى تستعرض به عليّ.
4- ثم جاءت ثالثة الأثافي عندما قلت بأنك لستَ "بالذي يجادل الناس في حقيقة جمال الدين وهو لم يقرِّر بعد إن كان ماسونياً أم لا!"، ولا يسعني إلا أن أقول: غفر الله لي ولك.. وإذا كانت المذاكرة العلمية بهذه الطريقة، فعلينا السلام جميعا.
5- أما اتهام النوايا والمقاصد، فلو قرأت كلامي بـ"موضوعية" لما وجدت إلى ذلك سبيلا، فأنا عندما قلت "حكم مسبق" فإنني تتبعت ما نُشر هنا ورأيت أن كل ما ذُكر لم يُفلح في نقلك من دائرة اليقين إلى دائرة دونها، رغم أن بعض ما كُتب جدير بأن يقف عنده من يتحرى الحق وينشد الإنصاف والتحقيق. 
6- ثم دعني أقل لك أيها الحبيب: لم يكن النقاش في هذا الموضوع يدور حول ماسونية الأفغاني من عدمها، وإنما حول ما وصفته أنت بأنه "كلام أبلغ من كل كلام"، فلما قرأناه وتتبعناه وجدناه "كلاما كأي كلام"، وليس أبلغ من كل كلام، فكان النقاش يدور حول هذا، قبل أن يتفرع إلى الأفغاني وأصله وفصله.
7- ثم سألتك ـ مندهشا ـ إن كنت تقصد ما كتبته من أن كل ـ وأؤكد على "الكل" [ولا أدري أتقصد به الكل أم الكلية] ـ من يعتبر جمال الدين الأفغاني مصلحا دينيا "جاهل" أو "مكابر"، فأجبت أن نعم.. أفترضى بتسفيه عقول الأعلام الذين زكوه، ومع ذلك تأنف عندما يسألك أخ لك: لم نتلذذ بتحطيم كل شيء في تاريخنا؟ فأيهما أعظم في ميزان العلم، وفي ميزان الشرع؟ رعاك الله.
8 - أؤكد لك مرة ثانية أننا لسنا في "مناظرة"، وظننت أنها "مذاكرة" بين أخوين، أو بين إخوة لا غير، فلا داعي للتشنج مرة أخرى، ولو اعتبرت الأمر مناظرة لأجلبت عليك بالنقول والنصوص والهوامش، ولنقضت ما ذكرته حجة حجة.. ولكن الأمر مذاكرة وتساؤلات من أخ لأخيه، والعكس صحيح، إلا إن نفيته..
(ملاحظة لتلطيف الجو): لن أقبل حدتك إلا إذا كنت كأبي محمد، مصابا بالطحال، فنتج عنه حدة في الطبع (ابتسامة).. طبعا: عافاك الله من كل مكروه ووقاك كل سوء.. ولا عدمنا فوائدك..

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أخي الفاضل:
أنت - بدلاً من أن تجيب على سؤال مباشر واضح - جعلتني أنا القضية!
تقول (تلذُّذ - أحكام مسبقة)
فلما أخبرتك أنني آخذ هذه الأمور بالجدّ، تقول (ولعمري أخي الكريم ما شككت أنا في شيء من ذلك حتى تستعرض به عليّ)
بلى لقد شككت، حينما جعلتني أتلذّذ بالطعن في جمال الدين، ولا أبالي بالتحقُّق مما أقول، بل أرمي الأحكام المسبقة على عواهنها. وحينما زعمت أن الإخوة قدَّموا الأدلة الكافية ولم يفلحوا في نقلي (من دائرة اليقين إلى دائرة دونها، رغم أن بعض ما كُتب جدير بأن يقف عنده من يتحرى الحق وينشد الإنصاف والتحقيق)!
فمن أجل تشخصيك للنقاش، قلت لك (اسمع ...)
وإن كنت تقصد أدلة الأخ الواحدي حفظه الله، فقد نظرت فيها ولم أجد فيها إلا السراب، مع الأسف! لأنها تكرار لكلام آية الله خسروشاهي وسمير أبو حمدان، وكلاهما لم يأت بأي دليل على اتهام المترجم بتزوير المقالة، ولا على ما يزعمانه من استنكار جمال الدين لها، خلافاً للواقع التاريخي الذي يدل على رضاه بها، واضطراب أتباعه حتى اليوم في التعامل معها.

وعلى أي حال فهذا كان موضوع الحوار بيني وبين الواحدي! فمن العجيب أن تقول:
 لم يكن النقاش في هذا الموضوع يدور حول ماسونية الأفغاني من عدمها، وإنما حول ما وصفته أنت بأنه "كلام أبلغ من كل كلام"، فلما قرأناه وتتبعناه وجدناه "كلاما كأي كلام"، وليس أبلغ من كل كلام، فكان النقاش يدور حول هذا، قبل أن يتفرع إلى الأفغاني وأصله وفصله
أقول: يستطيع القراء الكرام أن يرجعوا إلى بداية النقاش بيننا (رقم #81) أعلاه، وسيجدون قولك:
هل تقصد أن جمال الدين الأفغاني ليس مصلحا دينيا أولا، وأن هذا التقرير "حقيقة تاريخية لا يُنكرها إلا جاهل أو مُكابر" ثانيا؟
وسيجدون سؤالي (رقم #88 ورقم #90):
هل يكون المصلح الديني مؤسساً ورئيساً لمحفل ماسوني؟
ولا يزال سؤالي هذا بلا جواب! بدعوى أن هناك عقبات منهجية تعترض هذا السؤال، وأسئلةً كثيرة يجب عليَّ أنا الإجابة عليها قبل أن يحقّ لي توجيه هذا السؤال إليك!
وأما كون ذلك تمميعاً وتهرّباً فالقراء لهم عقول ومدارك. وهم يدركون أيضاً إن كان الانتماء للماسونية هو في صميم النقاش الذي حدَّدت موضوعه أنت (صفة الإصلاح الديني)، أم أنه خارج الموضوع!
مع تحياتي لشخصك الكريم.

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

أخي الكريم، وفقه الله..
الحديث، رعاك الله، عن النقاش في هذا الموضوع منذ بدايته، وليس ابتداء من المشاركة (81) التي تساءلتُ فيها عن عبارة استغربتُ صدورها منك، وهي رميك لكل من يعتقد أن الأفغاني مصلح ديني "بالجهل" أو "المكابرة"، لكنك أكدتها لي بعد ذلك. ولهذا اعتبرتُ أن الحديث عن ماسونية الأفغاني في هذا الموضع خارج السياق، وإن جرنا الحديث إليها جرا. 
أما جوابي على سؤالك، ما دمت تريد الأجوبة بمنطق "نعم" أو "لا"، فسأقول لك ـ ولا أفيدك بجديد ـ إجمالا إن الأفغاني ـ حسب شهادات المؤرخين والباحثين وحسب شهادات بعض من عاشره وعاصره ـ انضم إلى "المحفل الماسوني الغربي" التابع لبريطانيا ثم انشق عنه وأسس محفلا وطنيا شرقيا يمتد بعلاقاته إلى المحفل الفرنسي. وقد قيل في تعليل ذلك الانشقاق الكثير، ولكن: سأقلب عليك السؤال: فما الذي يجعل من الانضمام أو تأسيس محافل ماسونية "مانعا" لصفة الإصلاح الديني عن صاحبه؟ 
هنا يأتي سؤالي المعاكس (وليس المشاكس): هل كان العلماء والمشايخ والسياسيون ينظرون إلى المحافل الماسونية ومكايدها الخفية في عام1850 مثلا مثل نظرة الناس إليها في عام 2009؟ ومن من المصلحين والعلماء فضح الماسونيين حينها وأشهر النكير عليهم والتحذير منهم؟
هذه واحدة.. 
ثم ما الذي فعله جمال الدين ـ صوابا كان أو خطأ ـ مما كان مندرجا تحت مشروع الماسونية لنشر الإلحاد وتهديم المجتمعات الإسلامية؟
ولو أردنا أن نخطو خطوة في طريق الإنصاف، لنقلنا عباراته هو وموقفه من المحفل الغربي البريطاني الذي انشق عنه، وما سبب ذلك، وكذا شهادات أو (تخريج) معاصريه لهذا الانضمام والانشقاق.. وليس من العدل أن نحكم بقولهم في انضمامه، ثم نتجاهل تعليلهم لهذا الانضمام ولا تخريجهم له.
وبالجملة، فجمال الدين ـ بالنسبة لي ـ وبالنسبة لكثير من العلماء الأجلاء: بدءا بمن تسميه "مريده محمد عبده" وانتهاء بمن تُقر بكونهم من العلماء المصلحين الدينيين مثل الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس والشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي، وهما من هما في العلم والوعي، دون سرد قائمة العلماء والمفكرين الذين أثنوا عليه وكانوا قد عرفوا سيرته وشهدوا آثارها في واقعهم، عالم مصلح ديني وسياسي، وكان من أبرز من أرسوا دعائم النهضة الإسلامية التي خطت بالأمة خطوة إلى الأمام، لتهيئة ظهور الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا وأقرانه، في حلقة ممتدة إلى زماننا هذا.. والذين تصفهم ـ طبعا دون أن تقصد ـ بأنهم إما "جهلة" أو "مكابرون"، أو في أحسن أحوالهم "دراويش" انطلت عليهم خدعة هذا الرجل الذي أطلقوا ألسنتهم بالدعاء له واللهج بذكره والثناء عليه، وحث الناس على الاقتداء بمسيرته.
هنا يتوقف القلم ـ أو الكيبورد ـ وقد طال بنا سلّم المشاركات التي قد تُرهق قرّاء الموضوع.. وأستنتج أخي الكريم ما يلي:
- قولك إن كلام عبد الرحمن بدوي "أبلغ من كل كلام" ـ وهو أساس الموضوع ـ غير دقيق، بل غير صحيح، وهو منقوض ـ على فرضية صحة المقالة المنسوبة إلى الأفغاني ـ بكل مؤلفاته ومقالاته ومسيرته التي كانت ترفض الإلحاد والانسلاخ من الدين.
- قولك إن من يعتقد أن الأفغاني "مصلح ديني" هو "إما مُكابر أو جاهل" من الشطط والعدوان والظلم، ليس للأفغاني وحده، ولكن لكواكب العلماء والمصلحين والمفكرين الذين تأثروا به وأثنوا عليه وزكوه في كتاباتهم وتأثروا به في واقعهم.
_ وعلينا ألا ننسى أن الفرق بيننا وبين أولئك الأعلام أنهم تحدثوا عما شاهدوه وعايشوه، وليس ما قرأوه فقط، بينما نتحدث نحن عن شيء قرأناه في صحف حوت الغث والسمين، ولم نشهد أثر النهضة التي كان أحد أقطابها.
وتقبل أزكى تحياتي وأعطرها.
(ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان، ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا، ربنا إنك رؤوف رحيم)

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أخي الفاضل:
بعد معاناة شديدة، أجبتَ على سؤال نفسك رقم 1:
هل انتسابه إلى المحافل الماسونية أمر ثابت تاريخيا أم لا؟
وإذن فلماذا طرحتَ هذا السؤال أصلاً؟ وجعلته إحدى العقبات المنهجية؟
والسؤال ينطبق على بقية أسئلتك، فالظاهر أن لها جواباً عندك، وأنك لستَ بالجهل الذي تُظهره عندما تطرح هذه الأسئلة!
فلماذا هذا الأسلوب بارك الله فيك؟
هذه واحدة!
والأخرى: أنك - على طول ردودك - لم تُجب على سؤالي!
فأنا لم أسألك عن ثبوت الانتساب إلى الانتساب، بل أنت الذي طرحت هذا السؤال، أما سؤالي فأكرِّره للمرة الثالثة أو الرابعة:
هل يكون المصلح الديني مؤسساً ورئيساً لمحفل ماسوني؟
ولا بد أن تكون لديك إجابة على هذا السؤال، فأرجو إعفائي من المقدمات والعقبات المنهجية والأسئلة المشاكسة والمعاكسة، والتفضُّل بالإجابة عليه.

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

> قلتَ:
> أخي الفاضل:
> بعد معاناة شديدة، أجبتَ على سؤال نفسك رقم 1:
> هل انتسابه إلى المحافل الماسونية أمر ثابت تاريخيا أم لا؟
> وإذن فلماذا طرحتَ هذا السؤال أصلاً؟ وجعلته إحدى العقبات المنهجية؟
> *والجواب: لنبين للناس أن أصل الحكم على شخص مثل جمال الدين، ينبغي أن يمر قبل الإدانة بالمراحل المذكورة.*
> قلتَ: والسؤال ينطبق على بقية أسئلتك، فالظاهر أن لها جواباً عندك، وأنك لستَ بالجهل الذي تُظهره عندما تطرح هذه الأسئلة!
> 
> *وهذه التي قطعت حبل "المذاكرة" بيني وبينك. فغفر الله لي ولك.
> *


فدمت مسددا بتوفيق الله، والسلام عليك.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أما إذا لم تجد جواباً على سؤالي، وتعسَّر عليك الإقرار بأن إمامة المحافل الماسونية تتعارض مع إمامة المسلمين، فإنني اتَّفق معك على عدم جدوى هذا الحوار!
وأنا ما عندي مشكلة في الإقرار لجمال الدين بالإصلاح الديني على الطريقة الماسونية!

وبقيت نقطة لا بدَّ من بيانها، لكثرة ما ردَّدتَ كلمة (الجهل)، وجعلتها سبب انقطاع الحوار!
فالجهل بمسألة تاريخية، أو بتفاصيلها، ليس معناها أن الجاهل بها جاهل بغيرها! ويستوي في ذلك أنت والأعلام الذين وردت أسماؤهم في مشاركاتي.
وفقني الله وإياك إلى سواء السبيل، وجمع بيننا في جنات النعيم

----------


## خزانة الأدب

استدراك:
أدركتُ الآن أنك سخطت قولي:
لستَ بالجهل الذي تُظهره عندما تطرح هذه الأسئلة!
فأنا أعتذر إليك لسوء العبارة، وبالله ما خطر لي أنك جاهل، وقد شرحتُ معنى الجهل في كلامي أعلاه.
والذي قصدتُه - وأرجو أن يصدِّقه تأمُّل جملة كلامي - أنك تطرح أسئلة تعرف الجواب عليها، أي أنك (تتجاهل) لأسباب تكتيكية! كما قال الشاعر العربي:
ليس الغبيّ بسيّد في قومه * لكنّ سيّد قومه المتغابيهذا ما أردتُه، مع تكرار الاعتذار عن سوء العبارة.
حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

كتاب : دعوة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية و أثرها على الحركات الإصلاحية المعاصرة
- قال الدكتور محمد محمد حسني عن دعوة جمال الدين و أهدافه في كتابه الإسلام و الحضارة الغربية (ص74) دار الإرشاد ط الأولى 1388 "يحيط سيرته و أهدافه كثير من الغموض الذي لم تكشف الأيام حقيقته بعد"
و قال علي الوردي: "و قد إعتاد الأفغاني أن يغير لقبه كلما إنتقل من بلد إلى آخر فقد رأيناه في مصر و تركيا يلقب نفسه بالأفغاني و بينما هو في إيران يلقب نفسه ب"الحسيني"
قال مصطفى فوزي غزال في كتابة دعوة جمال الدين الأفغاني (ص 63) عن سبب التلون و التغير: " فهذا يدل على أنه له مهمة خفية يسعى لتنفيذها و أنه يوجد وراءه من يخطط له و يطلب منه التلون بهذه الألوان و التسمي بتلك الأسماء.
أما حقيقته فهاكها من ابن خالته جمال الدين المرزا لطف الله خان : قال إن جمال الدين إيراني شيعي يختفي في ثياب الأفغاني و يتخذ المذهب السني شارًا له يحتمي به"
أما إنتماؤه : فقد إنضم إلى المحفل الماسوني البريطاني ثم بعدها إلى المحفل الماسوني الفرنسي و بعد ثلاث سنوات إصبح من أهم رجال المحفل الماسوني و تم إختياره رئيسا له لعام 1878م بمصر.
أما نشاطاته : ركز الأفغاني نشاطاته في السياسة . فأنشأ منظمات سرية للإطاحة بالحكام، و من هذه الجمعيات
الحزب الوطني الحر بمصر و كانت له صلة بالإنكليز.
جمعية مصر الفتاة و كان أغلب أعضائها من شبان اليهود و النصارى.
جمعية العروة الوثقى و كان طابع هذه الجمعيات سياسيا و سريا للغاية.
و بعد هذه الحقيقة التي ذكتها أقول :
إن الإصلاح الحقيقي هو المبني على الحق و رد الباضل و لا يكون ذلك إلى بالكتاب و السنة الصحيحة.
فالرجل المصلح هو الذي يرد النفوس إلى معرفة باريها المعرفة الحقة التي تثمر خشية و تقوى بها يكون صلاح المجتمع فالحق أحق أن يتبع و الباطل مردود على أهله و إن كانوا أبرب الأقربين.
و أرجو من كل من قرأ هذا المقال أن يقرأه بإنصاف و أن يجرد نفسه من العاطفة و الهوى و من أراد الرد فليكن بعلم و أدلة.
و الحق عندنا فوق الكل و السلام.

----------


## محمود الرضواني

مناقشة علمية ممتعة وأكثر من رائعة ، ونحن نفتقد مثل هذه المناقشات في حياتنا العلمية التي قامت على التلقي والترديد

----------


## رضا العربي

> مناقشة علمية ممتعة وأكثر من رائعة ، ونحن نفتقد مثل هذه المناقشات في حياتنا العلمية التي قامت على التلقي والترديد


صدق أخونا الحبيب الأستاذ الدكتور محمود: هذا المستوى من النقاش العلمي الممتع الراقي نفتقده ..والمحافظة على أدواته وآدابه لا تقل أهمية، فلا ينبغي التمسك بالانتصار لما ننحاز إليه، بل الحقيقة-لا الذات- هي ما يستحب أن يكون شاغلنا
وفق الله الجميع إلى ما يحب ويرضى..والشكر لأخوينا: خزانة الأدب (صاحب الموضوع) وطارح القضية، والواحدي الذي أثبت أن المنهج وأخلاقيات استخدامه وجهان لشيء واحد
وأشكر كل أحبائنا الذين ساهموا في الموضوع الذي أسعدت واستمتعت به كثيرا، بعيدا عن وجهة نظر ما أريد الانتصار لها أو أخرى أريد لها العكس؛ فلا ينبغي للاختلاف -مع صدق التوجه- أن يفسد الود 
دمتم بحفظ الله وونعمته وتوفيقه

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

(( بنى مصطفى كامل وفريد ومن قبلهما جمال الدين ومحمد عبده نهضة مصرولو سارت في طريقها هذا ولم تنحرف عنه لوصلت الى بغيتها ...)) 



( مذكرات الدعوة والداعية لحسن البنا ص182) 

النبهاني المبتدع الضال يحذر من محمد عبده وشيخــه والبنا يمدحــــه!!!.

----------


## الشاطري

لأول مرة أقرا هذا الحوار الماتع رغم تقادم عهده، وقد دلني عليه الشيخ google وما هي دوماً من عادته

لله درك أيها الواحدي فلكأنك والله محمود شاكر في "أباطيل وأسمار" حين يتصدى للقضية فيشبعها بحثاً لا تبغي عليه مزيدا

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

جمال الدين الأفغاني سياسي أكثر منه فقيه، لذلك فأحكامه سياسية أكثر منها أحكام فقهية 

وهو فيلسوف أكثر منه عالما شرعيا، وسلوكه يظهر هذا

----------

